# MTB Touren-Treff am Omerbach (Eschweiler)  - Teil 1



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## steve (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

alle Themen mit mehr als 5000 Antworten werden geschlossen und ein neues Thema geöffnet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320689

XCRacer bat mich noch folgenden Text einzufügen, damit der Treffpunkt und ein paar Infos über den Thread auch im Teil 2 vorhanden sind:

"Wir sind ein lustiger Haufen von Mountainbikern im Alter von 25 bis 55 Jahren und fahren in der Regel Samstags ab Ecke Eifelstraße / Herrenfeldchen in 52249 Eschweiler. Oft Treffen wir uns auch an der Tankstelle, Jülicher Straße am Ortseingang von Dürwiß.

Desweiteren machen wir Nightrides, Feierabendtouren (FATs), treffen uns zur Schrauberparty oder einfach nur so. Mal gemütlich und für jedermann fahrbar, aber auch schon mal länger und anspruchsvoller. Eigentlich steht aber immer der Spaß und die gute Laune im Vordergrund.

Näheres erfährst du hier im Thread oder unter www.omerbach.de

Viel Spaß beim Lesen !"


Viele Grüße

Steve


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (1. Dezember 2009)

Hi Ralph,
alles gute zum Geburtstag! Ich freue mich schon auf heute Abend!!

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Dezember 2009)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Bis später

Markus


----------



## celle (1. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag

Gruss
Marcel


----------



## GeDe (1. Dezember 2009)

von mir auch alles Gute 

Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## _Schmutzfink_ (1. Dezember 2009)

Danke Euch! Und gleich gibt's was auf die Ohren


----------



## niki-2 (1. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute!!!

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (1. Dezember 2009)

Endlich Feierabend! Alles Gute dem Ralph!


----------



## Cheng (2. Dezember 2009)

steve schrieb:


> ,
> 
> alle Themen mit mehr als 5000 Antworten werden geschlossen und ein neues Thema geöffnet:



Wo ist eigentlich der Smily der sich am Kopf krazt, oder ist seit der neuen Rechtschreibreform 3626 hinter 5000? Ach neee, das war ja Mathematik!


----------



## HolyBen (2. Dezember 2009)

Oh, ein Tag zu spät.

Trotzdem: alles Gute zum neuen Lebensjahr Ralph.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (3. Dezember 2009)

Zwei Tage zu spät, aber auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag


----------



## talybont (4. Dezember 2009)

3 Tage zu spät  alles Gute


----------



## _Schmutzfink_ (4. Dezember 2009)

Alles halb so wild. Ich schaue ohnehin nicht so oft hier rein ;-)
Danke noch mal.

Ralph


----------



## talybont (4. Dezember 2009)

_Schmutzfink_ schrieb:


> Ich schaue ohnehin nicht so oft hier rein ;-)



dito


----------



## IGGY (7. Dezember 2009)

He Ralph. Von mir nachträglich alles gute. Habe ich leider nicht mitbekommen. Hoffe das erreicht dich noch!?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Dezember 2009)

Der Olli hat Geburtstag, la la la  la !!

Alles Gute und feier schön!

LG
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (10. Dezember 2009)

Hey Olli, Du alte Hütte!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag von uns allen!


----------



## celle (10. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Olli


----------



## niki-2 (10. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute lieber Olli und feier schön!!!



Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (10. Dezember 2009)

Olli, du alte Galosche! 
 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Wann startet die große Geburtstags-Tour?


----------



## talybont (10. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute Olli


----------



## niki-2 (10. Dezember 2009)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Alles Gute lieber Olli und feier schön!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Olli,
natürlich auch von mir und den Mädels liebe Geburtstagsgrüße:  
Bettina


----------



## XCRacer (10. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute der alten Pappnase


----------



## _Schmutzfink_ (10. Dezember 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, lieber Olli!! 
Feier schön ;-)

Liebe Grüße
Ralph


----------



## L1pp1 (10. Dezember 2009)

..................() () () ()
...................II II II II
[email protected]%@%@%@%@
......... {.........HAPPY........}
..........{......BIRTHDAY.....}
[email protected]%@%@%@%@%@
......{.................TO................}
......{...............YOU!..............}
[email protected]%@%@%@%@%@%@

............((_,»*¯*« »*¯*«,_))
((_,»*¯**¯*«,_)) ((_,»*¯**¯*«,_))
............((_,»*¯*« »*¯*«,_))

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zum Geburtstag Olli  
Gruß
Markus


----------



## GeDe (10. Dezember 2009)

WElches Kosewort lasse ich mir denn jetzt noch einfallen

Aaah, ich weiß:

Hallo Alter, alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag, halt die Ohren steif
bis demnächst........

Grüße 
GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (10. Dezember 2009)

Olli, altes Dickerchen:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !


----------



## burns68 (10. Dezember 2009)

GeDe schrieb:


> WElches Kosewort lasse ich mir denn jetzt noch einfallen



Ich warte noch ein bisschen mit der Danksagung, bis euch noch ein paar tolle Namen für mich einfallen.


----------



## Dirk S. (10. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit,
da habe ich Heute doch glatt was vergessen! 

Dann halt etwas verspätet. 

Happy Birthday und alles Gute für die Zukunft und das deine
Knie noch etwas halten!!!!  

Dirk S.


----------



## benito (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi Olli,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## bladerunner (11. Dezember 2009)

Hey Olli,
dir zum Feste, wünsche ich das allerbeste. Mach beim Kuchen essen 
keine Reste, dann passt Du auch morgen noch in die Plautzibärweste.

 

LG
Udo


----------



## kurzer37 (11. Dezember 2009)

Alles Gute lieber Olli und feier schön!!!
















Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## burns68 (11. Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## RS-Hunter (12. Dezember 2009)

und nun noch mit Verspätung ...

dem Plautzibärli alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## Jule (12. Dezember 2009)

und nun noch mit viiiiiel mehr Verspätung...

Hallo Ollilein, alles Liiiiiebe nachträglich zum Geburtstag!



Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Dezember 2009)

ebenfalls verspätete Glückwünsche!

@ Udo, hast du dich für morgen wieder ausgetragen?


----------



## Stefan-AC (13. Dezember 2009)

Würde heute auch ne Runde drehen, wo trefft ihr euch in Hamisch?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Dezember 2009)

Um 11:00 Uhr an der Kreuzung Feldweg Omerbach / Feldweg nach Gressenich. Also quasi Ortseingang wenn man von Gressenich kommt.


----------



## L1pp1 (13. Dezember 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Um 11:00 Uhr an der Kreuzung Feldweg Omerbach / Feldweg nach Gressenich. Also quasi Ortseingang wenn man von Gressenich kommt.



das schimpft sich GUT ATZENAU   

hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne Tour


----------



## bladerunner (20. Dezember 2009)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ebenfalls verspätete Glückwünsche!
> 
> @ Udo, hast du dich für morgen wieder ausgetragen?



Hallo Mirco,
sorry, 30 Jahre später, Totalausfall Rechner und Fritz Box...
Austragung wegen Weihnachtsveranstaltung im Stadttheater Aachen, die hatte ich ver "äh" gessen.

Gruss
Udo


----------



## commencal blanc (23. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten alle miteinander.

Bin bis 03.01. im Lande und werde wohl ein wenig Zeit zum Biken finden,
die ich gerne mit euch verbringen würde...

Wer ist denn da und hat Lust und Zeit?

Grüße aus Inden
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche allen Ombas und Freunden der Ombas ein wunderschönes Weihnachtsfest! Lasst Euch reich beschenken!


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ombas and Friends

Euch allen und euren Familien ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und eine guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Redfraggle (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten mit besinnlichen und schönen Stunden bzw Tagen 
wünschen wir allen TT´lern und Freunden!




 
Barbara und Uwe




​


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Dezember 2009)

Frohe Weihnachten und viel Zeit zum Biken im neuen Jahr ...


Patrick


----------



## PacMan (27. Dezember 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Wer ist denn da und hat Lust und Zeit?


Hi Patrick!

Wir sind zwar gestern 'ne Runde gefahren, aber das war ohne Vorlaufzeit, daher haben wir nix geschrieben.

Die nächste Woche muss ich arbeiten, da ist also nicht viel mit fahren. Aber vielleicht wäre am 31.12. noch eine Jahresabschlusstour drin!?


----------



## commencal blanc (27. Dezember 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hi Patrick!
> 
> Wir sind zwar gestern 'ne Runde gefahren, aber das war ohne Vorlaufzeit, daher haben wir nix geschrieben.
> 
> Die nächste Woche muss ich arbeiten, da ist also nicht viel mit fahren. Aber vielleicht wäre am 31.12. noch eine Jahresabschlusstour drin!?



Servus,
bin am 23. dann auch ne kleine Runde zum Eifelgewönen gefahren ;-)!
Habe angedacht am 31. beim Silvesterlauf in Aachen teilzunehmen,
jemand Lust?

Bin noch bis zum 3.1 hier, vielleicht eine Jahresanfangstour am Samstag?

VG
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (27. Dezember 2009)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Bin noch bis zum 3.1 hier, vielleicht eine Jahresanfangstour am Samstag?


Vermutlich nicht. Bin Sylvester woanders und bis ich dann wieder hier bin, ist's schon zu spät...


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Dezember 2009)

Gott, war ich hier ewig nicht mehr drin.
Ralph und Olli wünsch ich noch mal alles gute zum Burzeltag nachträglich, wennauch chronisch verspätet.

Dann rutscht heute mal alle gut ins neue Jahr und versauft das Geld lieber, als es in die Luft zu schießen*g*


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues Jahr allen Ombas.

Morgen gehts wieder los, sag schonmal tschööö 

Fasse es mal nicht persönlich auf und denke,
dass es beim nächsten Mal klappt.


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Januar 2010)

Falls jemand eine Luftpumpe vermisst habe gestern eine in der Nähe vom Kloster gefunden.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (3. Januar 2010)

Ein frohes neues, allen Ombas und Nicht Ombas natürlich.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Januar 2010)

Ein frohes Neues!
Falls jemand einen Bob in 2 Teilen vermisst, den habe ich gestern Nähe Kloster gefunden 
Ebenfalls Nähe Kloster wollen wir mal Nightrodeln gehen, wenn noch ein paar Flocken dazu kommen.


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2010)

Nightrodeln haben wir gestern Abend gemacht. Der Schlitten hatte sogar eine LED-Lampe


----------



## XCRacer (4. Januar 2010)

Alternativsport: Kufen statt Reifen


----------



## talybont (4. Januar 2010)

_"Schreibt weniger Scheiß, fahrt mehr Rad!" (Immer wieder aktuell)_
lebt Ihr noch danach oder ist gerade radfreie Zeit?


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Januar 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Alternativsport: Kufen statt Reifen




Da hat der Kleine aber Spass. 


@Wheeler wir müssen nochmal Motocross schauen gehen, dann kommt dein Sessel mal nach Hause.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Januar 2010)

Wollte ich Sonntag nach dem Rodeln abholen, habs aber vergessen. Nächste Woche bestimmt...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (6. Januar 2010)

Hier der Termin für Samstag 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9695


----------



## XCRacer (6. Januar 2010)

wtf ist mit omerbach.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Januar 2010)

Wenn Samstag die versprochenen 15cm Schnee gefallen sind bin ich nicht dabei, dann auf 2 Brettern.


----------



## PacMan (7. Januar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Samstag
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9695


Ich bin bei jedem Schneesturm dabei!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (7. Januar 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich bin bei jedem Schneesturm dabei!



Ja da höre ich dich Team-Partner!!


----------



## benito (8. Januar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Samstag
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9695



Alternativtreffpunkt 10:15 Uhr am Omerbach ??? Ja wa ?


----------



## benito (9. Januar 2010)

Bin raus ! (Schneesturm in Hamich City)


----------



## PacMan (9. Januar 2010)

Wir sind noch drin.

Gibt's trotzdem den Alternativ-Treff am OmBa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre zum Omba!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (9. Januar 2010)

Stephan kommt auch zum Omba


----------



## commencal blanc (9. Januar 2010)

Viel Spaß! Hier liegt auch genug Schnee!


----------



## XCRacer (9. Januar 2010)

Ich hoffe, es gibt mal wieder 'nen ordentlichen Tourenbericht !


----------



## PacMan (11. Januar 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es gibt mal wieder 'nen ordentlichen Tourenbericht !


Besser spät als nie... Klick!


----------



## celle (15. Januar 2010)

Ratze!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

Gruss
Celle


----------



## XCRacer (15. Januar 2010)

*Auch von mir alles Gute dem Herbert (ratze) !*
Warst schon lange nicht mehr drinn. Weder hier, noch im Omba-Forum. Lass mal ein Lebenszeichen hier!


----------



## PacMan (15. Januar 2010)

Der Herbert hat Geburtstag? Na dann...

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Herbert!


----------



## niki-2 (15. Januar 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Der Herbert hat Geburtstag? Na dann...
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Herbert!



Auch von mir!!!


----------



## HolyBen (15. Januar 2010)

Herbert, alte Granate !

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (16. Januar 2010)

Hey Schoppen, alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!



Ratze, Dir wünsche ich natürlich auch alles Gute!!!


----------



## Cheng (16. Januar 2010)

Hi Herbert und Dirk, alles gute nachträglich und pünktlich zum Geburtstag, lasst Euch mal wieder blicken!


----------



## XCRacer (16. Januar 2010)

Schoppi, alte Pissnelke! Alles Gute


----------



## niki-2 (16. Januar 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schoppi, alte Pissnelke! Alles Gute



Auch von mir Dirk


----------



## ratze (17. Januar 2010)

Huhu!
Danke für die Glückwünsche!!
Ich habe z.z. keinen drive!!!!! 
Hoffe mal das ich für die neue Saison motivieren kann!

grüße
ratze


----------



## XCRacer (17. Januar 2010)

Wenn das Wetter wieder was angenehmer wird, kommste mal bei mir in Kreuzau vorbei. Bekommst auch 'nen Kaffee, oder wir gehen in die Kneipe nebenan


----------



## Dirk S. (19. Januar 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schoppi, alte Pissnelke! Alles Gute



Mahlzeit,
vielen Dank für die ganzen NETTEN Glückwünsche! 

Schön, das ihr mich noch nicht vergessen habt! 

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## MKBSMB (21. Januar 2010)

wo ich hier grade lese:"zu mir nach Kreuzau"; kommt ihr alle aus der nächsten Umgebung Eschweiler? Ich frage, weil ich aus Düren/Gürzenich komme und ich nicht vor hatte wenn ichs irgendwann mal schaffen sollte mit euch zu fahren noch die km hin und zurüch nach Düren dran zu hängen... Wenn noch einer aus der Ecke kommt kann man ja über Fahrgemeinschaften nachdenken oder so..


----------



## cyberp (21. Januar 2010)

MKBSMB schrieb:


> wo ich hier grade lese:"zu mir nach Kreuzau"; kommt ihr alle aus der nächsten Umgebung Eschweiler? Ich frage, weil ich aus Düren/Gürzenich komme und ich nicht vor hatte wenn ichs irgendwann mal schaffen sollte mit euch zu fahren noch die km hin und zurüch nach Düren dran zu hängen... Wenn noch einer aus der Ecke kommt kann man ja über Fahrgemeinschaften nachdenken oder so..


Ich wohne zwei Orte weiter in Langerwehe-Schlich, fahre allerdings im moment fast gar nicht. Häufig kann man aber z.B. an der Wehebach Talsperre einsteigen. Einfach mal die Termine verfolgen und dann anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. Januar 2010)

Termin Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9746


----------



## celle (21. Januar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Termin Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9746



Ich kann nicht


----------



## burns68 (21. Januar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Termin Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9746



Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, ich muss Abstand zum Rockie aufbauen!

Ne, Celle!!!


----------



## MKBSMB (21. Januar 2010)

cyberp schrieb:


> Ich wohne zwei Orte weiter in Langerwehe-Schlich, fahre allerdings im moment fast gar nicht. Häufig kann man aber z.B. an der Wehebach Talsperre einsteigen. Einfach mal die Termine verfolgen und dann anfragen.



Wie sieht das bei eurer nächsten Tour aus, wäre da ein Einstieg z. B an der Wehebachtalsperre möglich? Wenn ja würde ich gerne mal bei euch debutieren.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. Januar 2010)

ja das können wir einrichten - würde sagen ca. 11.00 h an der WBTS - aber schau bitte weiter in den Thread ob sich was ändert, bei Regen möchte ich nicht fahren 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MKBSMB (21. Januar 2010)

Super, würd mich freuen wenns klappt! Habe schon seit nem Jahr vor mal mit euch zu fahren..=)

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Januar 2010)

celle schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht


Ich auch nicht! 
Das wird kein glorreicher Tag für unser Team...


----------



## benito (21. Januar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Termin Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9746



Bin um  10:15 Uhr am Omerbach. 

Bis dann


----------



## bladerunner (21. Januar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Termin Samstag:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9746




Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## XCRacer (22. Januar 2010)

Wenn das Wetter mit spielt und ihr fahrt, steige ich 11 Uhr WBTS ein.


----------



## celle (22. Januar 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal eingetragen, ich muss Abstand zum Rockie aufbauen!
> 
> Ne, Celle!!!



Warte mal ab! Der Roockie zeigt dir nach Karneval wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## TomatoAc (22. Januar 2010)

Kann leider auch nicht, hab bis 13.30 ein Blockseminar in der Uni, sonst würd ich gerne nochmal mit euch fahren.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (22. Januar 2010)

celle schrieb:


> Warte mal ab! Der Roockie zeigt dir nach Karneval wo der Hammer hängt



ach so er meinte Rookie - ich dachte schon "wieso will er Abstand zu seinem Rad aufbauen..."


----------



## PacMan (22. Januar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ach so er meinte Rookie - ich dachte schon "wieso will er Abstand zu seinem Rad aufbauen..."


Hehe, ging mir auch so!


----------



## niki-2 (22. Januar 2010)

Ich kann auch nicht
Aber im Februar wird wieder angegriffen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (22. Januar 2010)

celle schrieb:


> Warte mal ab! Der Roockie zeigt dir nach Karneval wo der Hammer hängt



Igitt, den will ich garnicht sehen!!!!:kotz::kotz::kotz:

Sorry, für die Verwirrung. Ich meinte wirklich "Rookie".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MKBSMB (22. Januar 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Igitt, den will ich garnicht sehen!!!!:kotz::kotz::kotz:
> .



Oh man ich hoffe ihr begegnet allen Rookies so aufgeschlossen! Dann wirds ein Spaß am Samstag...


----------



## bladerunner (22. Januar 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mit spielt und ihr fahrt, steige ich 11 Uhr WBTS ein.



fein fein.


----------



## MausD (23. Januar 2010)

Da ich eh wieder der einzige aus Dürwiß bin komme ich direkt zum Treffpunkt Jülicherstraße.

M.a.D.


----------



## MausD (23. Januar 2010)

Da ich eh wieder der einzige aus Dürwiß bin??? komme ich direkt zum Treffpunkt Jülicherstraße.

M.a.D.


----------



## burns68 (23. Januar 2010)

Ich fahre zum Omba!


----------



## FilledBratze (23. Januar 2010)

Schade euch verpasst zu haben. Na gut werde ich jetzt mal Intimität (vs. Abstand - nur damit mich keiner falsch versteht*g*)zu meinem Rennrad aufbauen und eine laaaaange Einheit fürs Team kurbeln. Wer ist Morgen 13Uhr am Waldstadion Ac mit dabei? 

Da ich ja wieder lang nicht im Forum war, alles gute euch beiden nachträglich, Dirk und Herbert.

Ach so, und noch was zu Maastricht: einfach der Burner. So vielseitig kann sich die Eifel mit Trails nicht präsentieren. Oberhalb von St. Pietersburg geht es richtig ab mit Steilpassagen, Trails an Hängen und Abbruchkanten, technische Wurzeltrails mit beinahe exotischer Flora, Sandgruben, befahrbare Höhlen, für Dirtbike optimierte Sprengsenken, usw. Fahrt mal hin, dann werdet ihr mir recht geben, dass das in unserer näheren Umgebung das Nonplusultra ist.


----------



## FilledBratze (23. Januar 2010)

So, und jetzt gehts in die Ardennen


----------



## XCRacer (23. Januar 2010)

Bericht von heute.
Sollten keine weiteren Schläuche geplättet worden sein, bleibt der Text so


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. Januar 2010)

schöner Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benito (23. Januar 2010)

Super Tourenbericht !


----------



## bladerunner (23. Januar 2010)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, der Rene macht das richtig toll.
Das hat heut echt geschlaucht.


----------



## celle (28. Januar 2010)

Jule

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag 

Gruss
Celle


----------



## commencal blanc (28. Januar 2010)

liebe Jule!

Viele Grüße aus dem verschneiten Süden!

Komme gleich zu euch, wie schauts bei euch?

Grüßle
Patrick


----------



## niki-2 (28. Januar 2010)

auch von mir !!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## cyberp (28. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (28. Januar 2010)

*Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday liebe Jule, Happy Birthday to you,​*


----------



## Cheng (28. Januar 2010)

Wow, der Olli, sogar in "orange" geschrieben!

Aber von mir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag liebe Jule, auch wenn das Wetter nicht wirklich schön ist wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Tag, geknuddelt wird am Samstag!


----------



## XCRacer (28. Januar 2010)

*Happy Birthday to you, etc. *


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Januar 2010)

Auch vom Kurzen natürlich

 Jule

 Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum  Geburtstag 

Gruss
Michael


----------



## Jule (29. Januar 2010)

Dankeschön für die ganzen Glückwünsche hier! Und auch noch in orange! 
Hab' mir mit Rosi einen schönen Abend in der Sporthalle gemacht und mir 'ne Doppel-Drill-Stunde gegönnt. 
Zu mehr hab' ich im Moment bei dem Wetter keine Lust....will Frühüüüling...

Jule


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Januar 2010)

*Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Jule. Mensch, dass ich mit dem Gratulieren immer zu spät komm. Dafür aber in orange und blau (Yves Klein hätte seine Freude daran gehabt) *


----------



## bladerunner (30. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jule,

spät, aber genauso ehrlich, herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag. 



LG
Udo


----------



## Jule (1. Februar 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> *(Yves Klein hätte seine Freude daran gehabt) *


Aber nur, wenn sich nackte Frauen durch die Farbe gewälzt hätten. 

Danke nochmal an alle für die Glückwünsche!


----------



## bladerunner (1. Februar 2010)

Juhu, ich seh gerade nicht schlecht, ich sehe Dieter im TV.


----------



## benito (2. Februar 2010)

bladerunner schrieb:


> Juhu, ich seh gerade nicht schlecht, ich sehe Dieter im TV.



Seit wann kommt Sonntags der Musikantenstadel im TV ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (3. Februar 2010)

Sorry, war ein paar Tage nicht da und hab' nicht ins Forum geschaut.
Noch später geht wohl nicht mehr, trotzdem von Herzen alles Gute
nachträglich zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Aus dem im Schnee versteckten Aussenposten Wolfgarten
grüsst Dich herzlich

GeDe


----------



## FilledBratze (7. Februar 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn sich nackte Frauen durch die Farbe gewälzt hätten.



Das mit der Farbe wäre ja nicht das Problem, wenn sie nicht geschützt wäre und soviel Kobald drin ist, dass das den Frauen wohl auch kein Spaß machen dürfte. Er starb ja immerhin an ner Schwermetallvergiftung...
Von mir aus können Frauen sich wälzen in was auch immer, hauptsache sie tun es.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. Februar 2010)

Termin für Samstag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9820


----------



## PacMan (17. Februar 2010)

Yipieh!


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2010)

Kann am Samstag nicht. Mache den Frühlingslauf des TV Obermaubach mit


----------



## niki-2 (17. Februar 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Kann am Samstag nicht. Mache den Frühlingslauf des TV Obermaubach mit



Frühlingslauf???

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (17. Februar 2010)

Ja so heißt der


----------



## PacMan (18. Februar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Termin für Samstag
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9820


Ähm, 'ne Stunde später wäre nicht zufällig möglich? Es ist schließlich Wochenende und ich hab doch jetzt so 'ne weite Anreise...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. Februar 2010)

nope!
später ist leider für mich nicht drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. Februar 2010)

bin leider schon später unterwegs, aber wer was Langsames sucht ab 14:00 (Stolberg) kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. Februar 2010)

ach ja,

wenn´s regnet ziehe ich den Weich-Ei Joker!


----------



## benito (19. Februar 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ach ja,
> 
> wenn´s regnet ziehe ich den Weich-Ei Joker!



Fahre morgen nicht durch Hamich-City !!!



Blizzard-Warnung


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (20. Februar 2010)

Fahre direkt zum Omerbach!

Hoffentlich kommen wir gut durch Hamich-City


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. Februar 2010)

Termin für Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9834


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2010)

...und Gott sprach, es werde Bericht. (1. Buch Moses, oder so)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Februar 2010)




----------



## niki-2 (5. März 2010)

Geht morgen was?

Das Wetter soll ja schwer bescheiden sein.

Falls es einigermaßen wird, würde ich gerne ein Ründchen drehen

Wer isr dabei?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (5. März 2010)

brrrr, 
also wenn dann recht früh - ca. 10.00 h


----------



## PacMan (5. März 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> brrrr,
> also wenn dann recht früh - ca. 10.00 h


Musste Mittags wieder kochen? 

Jule und ich sind morgen nicht im Lande. Wir versuchen unser Glück in den Seven Hills.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (5. März 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Musste Mittags wieder kochen?
> 
> Jule und ich sind morgen nicht im Lande. Wir versuchen unser Glück in den Seven Hills.



Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, mein junger Padawan!


----------



## PacMan (5. März 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm, mein junger Padawan!


Was will ich mit Würmern? :kotz:
Die Chiccas kommen erst abends raus...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (5. März 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Die Chiccas kommen erst abends raus...



ahh ha! habe ich da was verpasst??


----------



## PacMan (5. März 2010)

Oh, achso... ich brauch ja jetzt keine fremden Chiccas mehr. Ups.


----------



## Jule (5. März 2010)




----------



## commencal blanc (9. März 2010)

Bin da- fahr gleich Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (9. März 2010)

Bin da. Sitz im Büro.


----------



## commencal blanc (9. März 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bin da. Sitz im Büro.



War arschkalt bei dem Wind, aber super sonnig. 
Bin aber WE -zumindest Samstag - auch noch da.


----------



## PacMan (10. März 2010)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Bin aber WE -zumindest Samstag - auch noch da.


Samstag hab ich _wahrscheinlich_ keine Zeit. Werde vermutlich eher Sonntag fahren. Aber mal sehen, wie's Wetter wird...


----------



## commencal blanc (10. März 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Samstag hab ich _wahrscheinlich_ keine Zeit. Werde vermutlich eher Sonntag fahren. Aber mal sehen, wie's Wetter wird...



Wo ist denn der Rest vom Schützenfest? Keine regulären Samstag Omba Touren mehr?


----------



## HolyBen (10. März 2010)

Ich warte noch auf den Frühling.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. März 2010)

Ich hab langsam auch genug von dem Wetter, Samstag wieder Schneeregen
Sonntag wollte ich trotzdem ne Runde drehen.


----------



## ModdingFreak (15. März 2010)

hallöchen
lang ist´s her, vielleicht kennt ihr mich noch  bin einmal mit euch gefahren. So langsam habe ich meine Ausrüstung zusammen und etwas mehr zeit.
Dann fahre ich nochmal mit wenn ich darf 
Habe mir auch einen Helm zugelegt: vielleicht kann mir jemand sagen ob das was ist und vor allem was ist das für ein modell? (12 euro helm)


​gruß
Markus


----------



## celle (16. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Stephan!


----------



## PacMan (16. März 2010)

Der Stephan hat Geburtstag? Na dann:

 All good to your birthday, Stephan!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (16. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche. Werds verhalten angehen und gleich ne Runde RR schrubben.

@ModdingFreak: Ein Met ist eigentlich generell ein guter Helkm - auch die preiswerteren Modelle. Du hast ein abnehmbares Visier, sieht ganz gut aus, einen Nackengurt hat er sicherlich auch und ganz sicher ist er inmold gefertigt (also das schützende Styroporskelett ist bei dieser Fertigungsart fest mit der äußerten Hartschale verbacken. 12? Gratuliere - auch ein Einsteigermodell von Met wirst Du wohl kaum unter 50 im Geschäft bekommen.
Ach so, wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder zusammen radeln.


----------



## bebchen (16. März 2010)

Lieber Stephan,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass dich reich beschenken!

Liebe Grüße
Bettina


----------



## ModdingFreak (16. März 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Geburtstagsglückwünsche. Werds verhalten angehen und gleich ne Runde RR schrubben.
> 
> @ModdingFreak: Ein Met ist eigentlich generell ein guter Helkm - auch die preiswerteren Modelle. Du hast ein abnehmbares Visier, sieht ganz gut aus, einen Nackengurt hat er sicherlich auch und ganz sicher ist er inmold gefertigt (also das schützende Styroporskelett ist bei dieser Fertigungsart fest mit der äußerten Hartschale verbacken. 12? Gratuliere - auch ein Einsteigermodell von Met wirst Du wohl kaum unter 50 im Geschäft bekommen.
> Ach so, wird Zeit, dass wir mal wieder zusammen radeln.


Von mir auch alles gut 
Ja eigentlich waren es 5 Euro und 6,90 versand  
Toll hab gerade gesehen am week gibts wieder regen 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Jule (16. März 2010)

zum Geburtstag, Stephan!!​


----------



## HolyBen (16. März 2010)

ohhh, gerade noch rechtzeitig.

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Stephan !


----------



## kurzer37 (16. März 2010)

Auch vom Kurzen kurz vor dem Ende des Tages.

Lieber Stephan,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Lass dich reich beschenken!

Gruß
Michael

Fahre am Donnerstag eine Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RS-Hunter (16. März 2010)

so jetzt noch schnell die letzten Grüße zum Geburtstag an Stephan.


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2010)

und nun die ersten Glückwünsche am heutigen Tag​
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

lieber Thorsten 

zum *40.* Geburtstag.​




* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *




und natürlich die zweiten Glückwünsche gleich hinterher​
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

lieber René

zum *41.* Geburtstag.​


----------



## Cheng (17. März 2010)

von uns "vier" natürlich auch alles Gute zum 41.
an unseren XC!René!​


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2010)

Schläft denn hier keiner ?

Euch beiden natürlich alles Gute zum 41. und 40. Geburtstag !


----------



## FilledBratze (17. März 2010)

Mann sind hier viel Fische im Aquarium.*g* Euch beiden, Thorsten und Rene, wünsche ich alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Bei Thorsten wird das mit den Geschenken in Zukunft lustig. Kannste mit Jule ja praktisch zusammen kaufen, ihr habt ja sowieso fast auf den gleichen Tag Geburtstag.
Herzlichen Dank euch allen für die vielen Glückwünsche.


----------



## FilledBratze (17. März 2010)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Schläft denn hier keiner ?
> 
> Euch beiden natürlich alles Gute zum 41. und 40. Geburtstag !



Tja, Bernd, orwellsche Visionen umzusetzten ist eben kein Zuckerschlecken. I'll be watchin' u, anywhere, anytime. F*ck, I#m tired.


----------



## FilledBratze (17. März 2010)

Nocse te ipsum - muss das nicht ipsub heißen. IP Adressen zu summieren macht doch keinen Sinn. Um ein handshake zu machen, muss man sie doch binär voneinander abziehen*confused**lol*


----------



## celle (17. März 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch den beiden Geburtstagskindern


----------



## Cecil974 (17. März 2010)

Lieber René
lieber Thorsten!!

Alles liebe, Gute und gaaaanz viel Gesundheit euch beiden. Feiert schön!!


Tina


----------



## kurzer37 (17. März 2010)

Auch von mir
euch beiden natürlich alles Gute zum 41. und 40. Geburtstag ! 		
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. März 2010)

Oha! Bald hat die Mehrzahl der Ombas 'ne "4" vorne stehen! 

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag an die beiden alten Haudegen!


----------



## cyberp (17. März 2010)

Allen Geburtstagskindern wünsche ich alles Gute und lasst euch reichlich beschenken


----------



## GeDe (17. März 2010)

Hoppla, schlechte Koordination 

Hallo Stephan, 
nachträglich nicht minder herzliche Glückwünsche zu deinem Geburts-
tag von


GeDe


----------



## GeDe (17. März 2010)

Diesmal "just in time"

Herzliche Glückwünsche an die Geburtstagskinder René und Thorsten aus 
der immer noch frostigen Eifel.

GeDe


----------



## Jule (17. März 2010)

Neeneenee, wie hier alle auf den Zahlen rumreiten....


Juhuuu Thorsten und René! 


Alles alles Liebe zum Geburtstag!!

Grüße von der anderen Jule!


----------



## bebchen (17. März 2010)

Lieber Thorsten!

Lieber Rene!


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag euch beiden!

Bettina


----------



## kurzer37 (17. März 2010)

Jemand lust und Zeit Morgen Vormittag etwas langsam zu fahren?


----------



## burns68 (17. März 2010)

Lieber René, Lieber Thorsten.
alles gute zum Geburtstag.
Laßt euch reichlich beschenken.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (17. März 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute Euch beiden -
lasst et krachen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (17. März 2010)

Hallo Männer



euch beiden Rene und Daddy Thorsten

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Dirk S. (17. März 2010)

Ein herzlichen Glückwunsch an die beiden alten Männer 
und alles Gute für die weiteren Lebensjahre 



wünsch Euch der liebe Dirk S.


----------



## talybont (17. März 2010)

Die besten Wünsche für Thorsten und René aus Wiesbaden


----------



## GeJott (17. März 2010)

Und schon wieder jemand mehr mit ner 4 vorne. 
Willkommen im Club Thorsten.

Euch beiden Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!


Gerd


----------



## MausD (18. März 2010)

Ich bin wie immer zu spät dran aber diesmal nicht viel .
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Stephan, René und Thorsten und wer sonst noch so in den letzten beiden Monaten Geburtstag hatte.


@Bernd. Trag dich mal für die Ostertour ein


----------



## XCRacer (18. März 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche und dem Stephan noch alles Gute nachträglich. Thorsten habe ich ja gestern persönlich gratuliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. März 2010)

Dem GeDe alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## RS-Hunter (19. März 2010)

die nächsten Glückwünsche​
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

lieber GeDe 

zum Geburtstag.​


----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2010)

Lieber Gerd Dieter

alles gute zum Geburtstag

Und mach dir einen schönen Tag

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (19. März 2010)

GeDe,
alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## HolyBen (19. März 2010)

Alles Gute zum Jubeltag auch von mir GeDe !


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. März 2010)

...schon wieder ein Geburtstag...

Viele Grüße in die Eifel -- alles Gute zum Geburtstag GeDe!!!

Markus


----------



## Cheng (19. März 2010)

Langsam lichtet sich der Stress der vergangenen Woche und endlich habe ich auch Zeit mich für die Glückwünsche zu bedanken, gleichzeitig aber auch wieder welche los zu werden.

Alles Gute Gede, wenn alles wie geplant gelaufen wäre hätte Jule auch heute Geburtstag gefeiert! ;-)


----------



## bladerunner (20. März 2010)

Lieber Thorsten, noch alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.


----------



## ModdingFreak (20. März 2010)

Morjeen
jemand lust zu biken?
Gruß Moddie


----------



## celle (20. März 2010)

Hey GeDe,

herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

Gruss
Celle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ModdingFreak (20. März 2010)

So ein schönes wetter und niemand hat lust


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. März 2010)

Hab ich da heute den René mit Familie in N. gesehen? Am Parkplatz Bahnhofstraße? Ich stand da mit 'nem orangefarbenen Bike. Schöne Grüße!


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2010)

Ja genau! Parkplatz Danzley. Hab zwar geguckt und nachher gedacht, denn kennste doch irgendwo her, aber da wars schon zu spät.  Sorry!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. März 2010)

War mir auch nicht ganz sicher, sonst hätt' ich was gesagt. So hab ich gekniffen, um mir etwaige Peinlichkeiten zu ersparen.
Cheers
Claus.


----------



## GeDe (21. März 2010)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.

Bis demnächst 
GeDe


----------



## PacMan (21. März 2010)

Alles Gute nachträglich, GeDe!


----------



## kurzer37 (23. März 2010)

Und auch von mir noch nachträglich
 Alles Gute  nachträglich, GeDe!


----------



## Jule (24. März 2010)

Viel zu spät aber trotzdem von Herzen: Lieber GeDe, alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MKBSMB (26. März 2010)

Fahrt ihr am Samstag?(27.03.10)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. März 2010)

ich fahre, sonst noch jemand? Wann und wo? hab den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## Cheng (26. März 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ich fahre, sonst noch jemand? Wann und wo? hab den ganzen Tag Zeit.



Ich habe gehört das es vieleicht morgen eine Einsteigertour geben soll!
Mal sehen wie das Wetter wird!


----------



## XCRacer (26. März 2010)

Kann durchaus sein, dass ich mich dann nach Eschweiler verfahre


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. März 2010)

Einsteiger ist gut, etwas Grundlage steht eh auf dem Plan.
Morgens soll es etwas sonnig werden, nachmittags Regen -> Start spätestens 10:00 Uhr?


----------



## niki-2 (26. März 2010)

Ich wollte morgen die Einsteigertour anbieten!
Leider schauts zeitlich nicht solle dolle aus
Könnte eventuell erst am Nachmittag

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. Falls ihr eher fahrt nehmt bitte keine Rücksicht!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. März 2010)

Da es nachmittags regnen soll und ich dann eh nicht kann sag ich mal 10:00 Uhr Hamich Downtown oder wo anders (Gressenich, Omerbach, etc.). Ich schaue gegen 9:00 noch mal rein ob noch wer dabei ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (29. März 2010)

Zum 4. Male: Omba Glühwein Ostertour!

Wo es hingeht, lasst euch überraschen, denn ich weiß es auch noch nicht!!!
Tempo und Schwierigkeit stehen extra auf langsam und leicht!!
Es werden aber Trails und einige technische Dinge dabei sein!
Falls gewünscht werden wieder 2 Gruppen angeboten!

Wie immer folgt im Anschluß eine kleine Verpflegungsstation bei mir zu Hause in der Hütt´n. 

Termin: 03.04.2010  12.00 Uhr

Anmelden: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9868
  !

Gruß Dieter


----------



## L1pp1 (30. März 2010)

schade Dieter kann ich leider nicht , hoffe auf ein ander mal , und wünsche euch viel Spass und gutes wetter


----------



## alter-stinker (30. März 2010)

Hallo Dieter,

ich kann leider auch nicht am Samstag.

Samstags ist für mich fast immer unmöglich, aus beruflichen Gründen,

Wenn du, oder Ihr aber einmal eine "Ausfahrt" an einem Sonntag anbietet, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Es währe schön, auch wenn ich noch Neuling bin, eventuell einmal mitfahren zu dürfen.

MFG


----------



## bladerunner (30. März 2010)

Oh, schade Dieter, leider kann ich diesmal nicht an der Tour teilnehmen.
Bin aber an dem Tag auch nicht faul und weihe mit einem Kollegen sein Ghostbike ein. Einmal vom Basislager in Ahrweiler mit den Bikes zurück nach Heistern. Wünsche aber allen eine schöne Ostertour 2010. 

LG
Udo


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. März 2010)

Hey Pascal, Du Nimmersatt:

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/0,1518,686506,00.html


----------



## PacMan (31. März 2010)

Mist, ich wurde entdeckt! 

Aber hey: Der Todesstern und PacMan auf einem Mond! Wie geil ist das denn bitte?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. März 2010)

Wär'n cooler neuer Avatar!


----------



## PacMan (31. März 2010)

Meinst du?


----------



## Bagatellschaden (31. März 2010)

Hervorragend!


----------



## benito (1. April 2010)

Hallo Dieter !

Gibt es Samstag einen Alternativtreffpunkt ?

Vielleicht 12:15 Uhr am Omerbach oder so ?

Gruß aus Hamich-City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (1. April 2010)

benito schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter !
> 
> Gibt es Samstag einen Alternativtreffpunkt ?
> 
> ...



Richtig!!!!

12.15 Uhr Omerbach auch für alle anderen die dahin kommen wollen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. April 2010)

und weiter geht's​
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

lieber Bernd 

zum Geburtstag.​


----------



## niki-2 (2. April 2010)

Alles Gute zu Geburtstag lieber Bernd

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (2. April 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, alter Sugar Daddy!


----------



## Cheng (2. April 2010)

Hey Bernd, alter Wiedereinsteiger,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag von uns vier!!!!!


----------



## kurzer37 (2. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

lieber Bernd 

zum Geburtstag.

Und allen Anderen eine schöne Ostertour und ein paar schöne Feiertage.
Ich habe Spätschicht über die Feiertage

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (2. April 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Bernd


----------



## FilledBratze (2. April 2010)

@Dieter: Ich hab verpennt mir neue Bremsbeläge zu kaufen. Hat Zaffer morgen auf??? Dann würde ich es gerade so noch bis 1215 schaffen. Ansonsten bin ich leider für die Glühtour raus. Schade*heul*


----------



## benito (2. April 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. April 2010)

Ich bin um 12:15 Uhr am Omerbach, oder komme euch auf der Runde entgegen.

Alles Gute Bernd!


----------



## niki-2 (2. April 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> @Dieter: Ich hab verpennt mir neue Bremsbeläge zu kaufen. Hat Zaffer morgen auf??? Dann würde ich es gerade so noch bis 1215 schaffen. Ansonsten bin ich leider für die Glühtour raus. Schade*heul*



Ich denke Zaffer hat auf!!

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (2. April 2010)

Hey Sugar Daddy,
alles gute zum Geburtstag!!!!


----------



## YoEddy2 (2. April 2010)

Nabend Zusammen,
Sag mal Einfach so " Hallo " in diese Runde !
Weiß gar nicht ob ich Hier Richtig bin ?
Bin durch Eine Lustige Gegebenheit auf diesen Tread hier Aufmerksam Geworden. Das ganze Spielte sich die Tage hier in Niederkrüchten - Brempt ab  

Aber was und Wie soll der : Stephan Schnitzler mal Schön Selber Erzählen ......

LG Ralf


----------



## celle (2. April 2010)

Bernd

alles gute zum Geburtstag!

PS Ich komme auch zum Omerbach


----------



## HolyBen (2. April 2010)

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche. 

Werde morgen auch bei Dieter einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (3. April 2010)

Ich bin doch heute nicht dabei, hab noch einen anderen Termin und 4 Stunden würd ich zur Zeit eh nicht schaffen.

Gute Fahrt allen 


MausD


----------



## Cheng (3. April 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich bin doch heute nicht dabei, hab noch einen anderen Termin und 4 Stunden würd ich zur Zeit eh nicht schaffen.
> 
> Gute Fahrt allen
> 
> ...


Alternativ gibt es eine Luschenrunde ca. 2 Stunden mit Bernd und mir!
Treffpunkt ist um 14 Uhr bei mir!
@niki: wann seid ihr denn wieder bei Dir, wenn Zeit ist komme ich dann auch noch auf ein Bier vorbei!


----------



## niki-2 (3. April 2010)

Cheng schrieb:


> Alternativ gibt es eine Luschenrunde ca. 2 Stunden mit Bernd und mir!
> Treffpunkt ist um 14 Uhr bei mir!
> @niki: wann seid ihr denn wieder bei Dir, wenn Zeit ist komme ich dann auch noch auf ein Bier vorbei!



Ich denke so gegen 16.00 -16.30 Uhr!

Wenn ihr vorher da seid kein Thema Bettina ist zu Hause

Bis gleich

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (3. April 2010)

Hallo Ralf. Willkommen bei den Ombas. 

Also, nachdem ich von der Eifel noch nicht genug hatte, bin ich zum Wandern noch nach Brempt gefahren, um eigentlich im Nationalpark an der 'Grünen Grenze' mich wieder ein wenig zu erholen. Denkste, immer noch die 12Kg aufm Rücken, bin ich durch ein großzügig asphaltiertes Munitionsdepot gelaufen und hatte nach ca. 20km Flossen wie Donald Duck. Als ich dann in Brempt verzweifelt mein Auto gesucht habe und ohne es zu merken die ganze Zeit drumrum gelaufen bin, hab ich Ralf getroffen, der mir anbot meins mit seinem Auto zu suchen Danke nochmal Ralf, auch wenns dann im Endeffekt nur 200m waren Dafür haben wir uns über die guten alten Bikezeiten unterhalten, wo Rahmen noch Made in USA waren, billiger als heute und noch nicht von ausgebeuteten, unterbezahlten "Schlitzaugen" gebrutzelt wurden.


----------



## burns68 (3. April 2010)

Ich bin raus! Die Grippe hat zugeschlagen!!!

Wünsche euch viel spaß!

Olli


----------



## YoEddy2 (3. April 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf. Willkommen bei den Ombas.
> 
> Also, nachdem ich von der Eifel noch nicht genug hatte, bin ich zum Wandern noch nach Brempt gefahren, um eigentlich im Nationalpark an der 'Grünen Grenze' mich wieder ein wenig zu erholen. Denkste, immer noch die 12Kg aufm Rücken, bin ich durch ein großzügig asphaltiertes Munitionsdepot gelaufen und hatte nach ca. 20km Flossen wie Donald Duck. Als ich dann in Brempt verzweifelt mein Auto gesucht habe und ohne es zu merken die ganze Zeit drumrum gelaufen bin, hab ich Ralf getroffen, der mir anbot meins mit seinem Auto zu suchen Danke nochmal Ralf, auch wenns dann im Endeffekt nur 200m waren Dafür haben wir uns über die guten alten Bikezeiten unterhalten, wo Rahmen noch Made in USA waren, billiger als heute und noch nicht von ausgebeuteten, unterbezahlten "Schlitzaugen" gebrutzelt wurden.



Hallo,
Ja war ne Lustige Begebenheit ...so Lernt man Nette und Neue Leute kennen !! Und das hat mich Gefreut ...vorallem wenns dann noch ne Seelen Verwandheit in Sachen Biken gibt !!
So Schöne Ostertage allen Ombas ....

See you in the Dirt 

Ralf


----------



## AC-Stef (4. April 2010)

Hi !!

gibts vielleicht die Möglichkeit mir die Oster - Glühweintour als gps -track zu schicken . wäre sehr dankbar 

Gruß Stef und frohe Ostern an Alle


----------



## PacMan (4. April 2010)

Von Jule und mir noch ein dickes Dankeschön an Bettina und Dieter für die tolle Ostertour mit Verpflegung!


----------



## niki-2 (5. April 2010)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Hi !!
> 
> gibts vielleicht die Möglichkeit mir die Oster - Glühweintour als gps -track zu schicken . wäre sehr dankbar
> 
> Gruß Stef und frohe Ostern an Alle




Mach ich 
Muß die Daten aber erst noch auslesen!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## AC-Stef (5. April 2010)

Super das freut mich kannst du mir an meine email senden [email protected]



danke im vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (5. April 2010)

Dickes Lob an Dieter und Bettina 
Super Tour und vorzügliche Verpflegung!

Track im Anhang


----------



## niki-2 (6. April 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Dickes Lob an Dieter und Bettina
> Super Tour und vorzügliche Verpflegung!
> 
> Track im Anhang



Rene war wieder schneller

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## AC-Stef (6. April 2010)

Das war flott 

danke schön nochmal  ich hoffe ich find bald Zeit um die Tour mal zu fahren


----------



## niki-2 (9. April 2010)

Hy Männers,

wie schaut´s? Morgen eine schöne Tour in die Eifel?

Wer hat Lust? oder soll ich bei den Stolbergern mitfahren?

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. April 2010)

Wenn zu den Stolbergern kommst können wir ja zusammen anreisen wenn du über Gressenich fahren solltest.


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> wie schaut´s? Morgen eine schöne Tour in die Eifel?


Wann denn? Wohin denn?

Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber eher im Wurmtal unterwegs... es sei denn, du überzeugst mich!


----------



## niki-2 (9. April 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wann denn? Wohin denn?
> 
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich aber eher im Wurmtal unterwegs... es sei denn, du überzeugst mich!



Leider weiß ich noch nicht genau wann ich fahren werde. Muß morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr noch was in Herzogenrath erledigen. Könnte dann danach starten. Ich hoffe so um 12.00 Uhr.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (9. April 2010)

Passt mir gut. Meld' dich bei mir - am besten per Handy!


----------



## XCRacer (10. April 2010)

Tourbericht der heutigen Samstagtour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (10. April 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Tourbericht der heutigen Samstagtour!



Schöner Bericht

Ein Traum

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeJott (11. April 2010)

Jawoll, Cafe´Jansen wurde generalstabmäßig überfallen.

BTW:

Sehr schöne Fahrtechnik, Pascal. 

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (11. April 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Tourbericht der heutigen Samstagtour!


Ich hab noch ein paar Fotos ergänzt.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (11. April 2010)

Wenn um Du die Wurzel-Spitzkehre nicht rumgekommen wärst, hätt's Haue gegeben!


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2010)

Hi Klaus, wenn ihr nochmal nach Nideggen kommt, schreib mich mal bitte an. Ich komme dann mal mit und bewundere euer Können.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. April 2010)

Machen wir. Aber nur, wenn Du mich in Zukunft mit "C" schreibst. Da bin ich pingelig!

Pascal und ich hab ja auch vor, mal wieder zusammen zu fahren. Einmal steht für Pascal ein Ahrtal Intensiv-Kurs an und natürlich wollen wir auch nach N. Mittlerweile krieg ich dort eine schöne Tour zusammen. Flowig ist aber anders! Wir verabreden das dann im kleinen Kreis, okay?

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (12. April 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Wenn um Du die Wurzel-Spitzkehre nicht rumgekommen wärst, hätt's Haue gegeben!


Ich hab tatsächlich zwei Versuche gebraucht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. April 2010)

Patsch patsch!

Die ist schon ein bisserl tückisch. Bist Du herumgezirkelt oder hast Du umgesetzt?


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2010)

Umgesetzt. Und das Vorderrad auch noch mal ein paar Zentimeter nach links versetzt, weil ich schon direkt vor der Wurzel hing.

Dass nächste Mal versuch ich's per Powerdrift und BunnyHop über die Wurzel!


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2010)

Klar! Gegen den Baum springen und dann mit 180°-Drehung zurück auf den Trail 

OK *C*laus


----------



## TvS (12. April 2010)

Hi,

das sieht echt nett aus, auch gut gefahren, Pascal!
Wir fahren auch öfters ins Rurtal, aber die Stellen auf den Bildern kenne ich nicht. Würde mich gerne mal bei Euch einklinken, wenn Ihr wieder hinfahrt und mich mitnehmen wollt.
Ihr seid natürlich herzlich eingeladen, mal bei einer unserer Rurtaltouren mitzufahren. Wir essen übrigens traditionell das Cafe Jansen leer. 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. April 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> OK *C*laus



Sehr schön! 
Sagt mal, der Felsturm auf Bild 2 (mit den bunten Kletterern): das ist doch der Hirzley, oder? Irgendwie kommt mir die Monsterschuppe so bekannt vor. Da kann man so schön dran rauf piazzen. Nach N. muss ich wohl nochmal ohne Rad, es hülft nüx.


----------



## radjey (12. April 2010)

...


----------



## XCRacer (12. April 2010)

Auf den Hirzley kommt recht bequem zu Fuss und auch mit dem Radel. Mann maß halt, wenn man den Felsenweg von Rath kommend fährt, mal eben rechts abbiegen. 

Ansonsten bin ich nicht jemand, der die Massen in diese Region lotsen möchte.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (12. April 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich nicht jemand, der die Massen in diese Region lotsen möchte.



Eben.


----------



## niki-2 (14. April 2010)

Wer hat denn Lust auf Schandtaten am Samstag?

Bin flexibel

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (15. April 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust auf Schandtaten am Samstag?
> 
> Bin flexibel
> 
> ...




Ich kann nicht

Gruss
Celle


----------



## PacMan (15. April 2010)

Bin auch schon anders verplant.


----------



## Cheng (15. April 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust auf Schandtaten am Samstag?
> 
> Bin flexibel
> 
> ...



Vielleicht sind ja die Super-Lusche "Cheng" und die Lusche "Holyben" für eine luschige Luschenrunde 2-3 Std. zu haben. Könnte aber langweilig werden!


----------



## niki-2 (15. April 2010)

Cheng schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind ja die Super-Lusche "Cheng" und die Lusche "Holyben" für eine luschige Luschenrunde 2-3 Std. zu haben. Könnte aber langweilig werden!



Wann wollt ihr denn?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## benito (15. April 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust auf Schandtaten am Samstag?
> 
> Bin flexibel
> 
> ...



Ich !!!

Wolltest Du in Einruhr mitfahren oder einfach so ne Runde drehen ?


----------



## Cheng (16. April 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr denn?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Dieter



Ich denke mal gegen 14Uhr, wie die letzten Samstage auch! Was sagt Bernd denn? HALLO BERND!!!!!!!!


----------



## niki-2 (16. April 2010)

benito schrieb:


> Ich !!!
> 
> Wolltest Du in Einruhr mitfahren oder einfach so ne Runde drehen ?



Einruhr ist mir eigenlich zu spät!

Wollte so gegen 11.00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause starten. Ich würde dich dann abholen kommen! Eventuell treffen wir dann unterwegs auf Thorsten und Bernd.

Bin jetzt gleich zur Arbeit und erst heute Nacht zu Hause

Schaue dann nochmal rein ob du dabei bist!

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## HolyBen (16. April 2010)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ich denke mal gegen 14Uhr, wie die letzten Samstage auch! Was sagt Bernd denn? HALLO BERND!!!!!!!!



Hi Thorsten,

mein Auto kriegt morgen früh neue Radlager.

Ich weiß nicht genau wann ich zurück bin, muss also kurzfristig entschieden werden.

Ich melde mich dann.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## benito (16. April 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Einruhr ist mir eigenlich zu spät!
> 
> Wollte so gegen 11.00 Uhr bei mir zu Hause starten. Ich würde dich dann abholen kommen! Eventuell treffen wir dann unterwegs auf Thorsten und Bernd.
> 
> ...



Hallo Dieter,
wäre 11:30 Uhr am Omerbach für dich ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (16. April 2010)

benito schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> wäre 11:30 Uhr am Omerbach für dich ok ?



Ok 11.30 Uhr Omerbach

Werden eine schöne Runde in den Saal döjen!!

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (21. April 2010)

Falls am Samstag was geht, bin ich dabei


----------



## Bagatellschaden (21. April 2010)

.


----------



## niki-2 (21. April 2010)

Muß leider arbeiten

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. April 2010)

Es geht was, aber was Langsames, wahrscheinlich 14:00 Uhr ab Omerbach Richtung Merode.


----------



## benito (23. April 2010)

Bin arbeiten  :kotz:

Gruß Benito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bladerunner (23. April 2010)

Leider schon verplant, zweiter Anlauf von der Ahr ein Ghost in die heimischen Wälder zu reiten.

Wünsche Euch eine gute Tour.


----------



## IGGY (26. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!
Steht am Samstag wieder eine Tour an? Wenn ja, würde ich mich gerne nochmal anschliessen wenn ich darf!?


----------



## alter-stinker (26. April 2010)

hey,

das hört sich ja super an, eine Tour am Samstag, würde mir auch sehr gefallen. 
Da ich ansonsten samstags ja immer beruflich verhindert bin, könnte ich jetzt auch einmal mitfahren, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt?!?!? 

VLG aus Eschweiler - City


----------



## niki-2 (26. April 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Steht am Samstag wieder eine Tour an? Wenn ja, würde ich mich gerne nochmal anschliessen wenn ich darf!?



Bin Samstag leider arbeiten

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## RS-Hunter (28. April 2010)

talybont.

Grüße aus der sonnigen Eifel


----------



## talybont (28. April 2010)

Pacman 
Alles Gute Dir Pascal aus dem sonnigen Esslingen.

mfg,
Armin


----------



## PacMan (28. April 2010)

Danke Armin, dir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag  aus dem dunklen Büro!


----------



## celle (28. April 2010)

an beide Geburtstagskinder


----------



## MausD (28. April 2010)

auch von mir.

Wer hat Interesse an einer Feierabendrunde um den Tagebau.
Garantiert keine Trails und auch keine Trials.
Dauer: 1,5 h, Tempo: Leicht Schwierigkeit: nicht meßbar, Fahrbar auch mit Trekkingrad.
Abfahrt so um 18 Uhr läst sich aber auch noch verhandeln.

M.a.D.


----------



## XCRacer (28. April 2010)

Gleichfalls alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (28. April 2010)

Und auch vom Kleinsten Omba
 alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 		

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## niki-2 (28. April 2010)

Euch beiden und einen einen schönen Abend

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## bebchen (28. April 2010)

Lieber Pascal,
alles Gute zum Börsday auch von mir.
Liebe Grüße 
Bettina


----------



## HolyBen (28. April 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.


----------



## Cheng (28. April 2010)

Happy Birthday Männer!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeJott (29. April 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Pascal & Armin !

Gerd


----------



## PacMan (29. April 2010)

Danke für die vielen Glückwünsche! 
Auf der nächsten Omba-Tour geht die erste Runde Weizen auf mich!


----------



## cyberp (29. April 2010)

Leider zu spät aber dennoch  euch beiden.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (29. April 2010)

Was? Pascal hatte Geburtstag? Wieso hab ich nicht gratini ... gratuliert!?

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Pascal - leicht nachträglich, aber von Herzen!

Der Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (29. April 2010)

Von mir auch noch alles gute zum Burzeltag euch beiden


----------



## alter-stinker (30. April 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

wer hat Interesse am Samstag 01/05/2010 ca.11:00 eine Tour zu starten???

Da ich noch nicht viele Stecken kenne, bin ich auch offen für Anregungen.

nicht zu schwer und nicht länger wie 3-4 Stunden währe super.

Start in Eschweiler und am liebsten Richtung Eifel....

Gruß Gerd


----------



## niki-2 (30. April 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben,
> 
> wer hat Interesse am Samstag 01/05/2010 ca.11:00 eine Tour zu starten???
> 
> ...




Hy Gerd,

wie schon gesagt muß leider arbeiten

Ab 15.00 Uhr könnte ich noch eine Runde drehen, wenns nicht regnet

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## alter-stinker (30. April 2010)

hey Dieter,

am Samstag 15:00 ist auch O.K.

Ich werde meinen Tagesplan einfach drehen, muss auch arbeiten, kann ich aber einteilen wie ich mag 

freue mich auf morgen, so kommen wir ja auch einmal zusammen, Danke

teile mir bitte noch mit wo wir uns treffen, richte mich da nach dir.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## niki-2 (30. April 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> hey Dieter,
> 
> am Samstag 15:00 ist auch O.K.
> 
> ...



Hy Gerd,

wir treffen uns um 15.15 Uhr am Omerbach Ecke Herrenfeldchen/Eifelstr.

Gruß

Dieter

P-S. Alle anderen, die Lust und Zeit haben können natürlich auch mit!!!!


----------



## alter-stinker (1. Mai 2010)

Hey Dieter,

bis später, 15:15 ist super!

gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (1. Mai 2010)

Ich glaub ich bin auch mit dabei, aber nicht auf mich warten wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin.

M.aus.D.


----------



## Noise (1. Mai 2010)

schade hab das forum erst grade nach meiner Tour(ca40km Blausteinsee+Stadtwald) gefunden,sonst wäre ich dabei..


----------



## alter-stinker (1. Mai 2010)

hallo Sportsfreunde,

danke für die super-geile Tour

würde mich freuen in naher Zukunft noch einmal ne kleine Runde zu drehen.

hat echt spass gemacht

GRUSS GERD


----------



## niki-2 (1. Mai 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> hallo Sportsfreunde,
> 
> danke für die super-geile Tour
> 
> ...



So soll es sein

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (2. Mai 2010)

Gibt's denn nochmal 'nen Bericht?


----------



## niki-2 (2. Mai 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Gibt's denn nochmal 'nen Bericht?



Habe leider keiner Bilder gemacht!!! Hatte keine Kamera dabei!!!

Beim nächsten Male

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs
fahre Morgen mit Gerd aus E-weiler eine kleine Runde falls Lust besteht es wird so ab Mittag ca. 13Uhr

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Noise (5. Mai 2010)

wo startet ihr?Ommerbach??

würde dann mit fahren,war heute selber ca 30km durch unseren schönen Stadtwald unterwegs..


----------



## commencal blanc (5. Mai 2010)

Servus,
bin am WE im Lande und würde mich nochmal einer Omba Tour anschließen !

Grüßle aus Stuttgart

Patrick


----------



## kurzer37 (6. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> wo startet ihr?Ommerbach??
> 
> würde dann mit fahren,war heute selber ca 30km durch unseren schönen Stadtwald unterwegs..



Nein normal ab Zweifall oder in der Mitte kommt auf die Zeit und das Wetter an.Einfach Telenr. mitteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (6. Mai 2010)

Es tut sich wieder etwas im Omba-Land 

Nightride: Klick mich

Samstags-Tour: Klick mich

Für die Nicht-Pussies unter uns wollte Dieter noch eine mittel-mittel Tour anbieten, kommt dann wohl noch...


----------



## niki-2 (6. Mai 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Es tut sich wieder etwas im Omba-Land
> 
> Nightride: Klick mich
> 
> ...




So: Omerbach die 2.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10181



Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (6. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder ein Bike habe, werde ich zwei bis drei Touren mitfahren!


----------



## XCRacer (6. Mai 2010)

Haben Abends noch was vor, daher Dieters Termin.
Freitag habe ich Spät.


----------



## Jule (6. Mai 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Es tut sich wieder etwas im Omba-Land
> 
> Nightride: Klick mich


 
Toll, den Indemann bei Nacht hab' ich noch nie gesehen! 
Ich freu mich!
Jule


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

hi Leutzz

werde heute @ 13uhr nicht mit fahren bei so einem wetter.hab keine schutzbleche nur ein dirtboard vorne...


----------



## celle (6. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hi Leutzz
> 
> werde heute @ 13uhr nicht mit fahren bei so einem wetter.hab keine schutzbleche nur ein dirtboard vorne...




Die Tour findet am Samstag statt!

Ich kann im Moment nur kurzfristig entscheiden ob ich mitkann oder nicht.


----------



## PacMan (6. Mai 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Es tut sich wieder etwas im Omba-Land
> 
> Nightride: Klick mich



Ich bin mal optimistisch und habe mich auch eingetragen.


----------



## Noise (6. Mai 2010)

@celle
hab mich vertan,sollte eigentlich hier rein, Sry

wäre da heute n kleine tour mitgefahren aber hab mir gestern im Stadtwald nen plattfuss geholt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (6. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> wäre da heute n kleine tour mitgefahren aber hab mir gestern im Stadtwald nen plattfuss geholt


----------



## PacMan (6. Mai 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So: Omerbach die 2.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10181


Ich hab mich mal unter Vorbehalt angemeldet.


----------



## GeDe (6. Mai 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So: Omerbach die 2.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10181
> 
> ...



Wann seid ihr denn am Kuchenbuffet? Evtl. komme ich auf meiner 
Schleichfahrt auch dorthin.

Grüsse
GeDe


----------



## niki-2 (6. Mai 2010)

GeDe schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn am Kuchenbuffet? Evtl. komme ich auf meiner
> Schleichfahrt auch dorthin.
> 
> Grüsse
> GeDe



Das wäre schön!!!!

ich weiß noch nicht wo wir  Rene treffen.

Melde mich aber dann


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Mai 2010)

Evt. schaffe ich es Samstag zur lockeren Tour, 11:00 wird nichts. Aber nicht auf mich warten, trage mich auch nicht ein.


----------



## niki-2 (7. Mai 2010)

GeDe schrieb:


> Wann seid ihr denn am Kuchenbuffet? Evtl. komme ich auf meiner
> Schleichfahrt auch dorthin.
> 
> Grüsse
> GeDe



Hy GeDe

Ich denke wir so ca. um 13.00 Uhr in Schmidt.

Hoffe wir sehen uns morgen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (7. Mai 2010)

hey leute werde morgen nicht mit fahren können,da ich erstehilfe kurs für den Führerschein zwichen 11:00-15:30 habe...


Sry jungs


----------



## MausD (7. Mai 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Es tut sich wieder etwas im Omba-Land
> 
> Nightride: Klick mich
> 
> ...



Nightride wegen Regen abgesagt. Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

hallo leute,

kann heute doch mit fahren,würdet ihr mir empfehlen die tour um 11:00 Uhr(mittel-mittel) mit zufahren,oder lieber die um 13:00 Uhr(langsam-leicht)....????


----------



## PacMan (8. Mai 2010)

Verdammt! Hab gerade gesehen, dass heute kaum Züge fahren. Kann sein, dass ich etwas später am Omerbach bin. Ich hab's Handy dabei und werde mich bei euch melden.




Noise schrieb:


> kann heute doch mit fahren,würdet ihr mir empfehlen die tour um 11:00 Uhr(mittel-mittel) mit zufahren,oder lieber die um 13:00 Uhr(langsam-leicht)....????


Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann fang vielleicht erstmal mit der kleinen Tour an. Wenn wir mit der großen Tour in zwei Stunden in Schmidt sein wollen, dann wird das schon recht zügig werden.


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

hmm ok also wenn ich alleine fahre,hab ich einen schnitt von ca 40km:<2Std. weiß nicht ob das ausreicht...;-)


----------



## Cheng (8. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hmm ok also wenn ich alleine fahre,hab ich einen schnitt von ca 40km:<2Std. weiß nicht ob das ausreicht...;-)


Naja, wenn Du Dir sicher bist dieses Tempo auch über 4 Std., ca. 80km und 1000Hm durchzuhalten mach ich mir keine Gedanken, aber ehrlich, ich würde Dir die 13Uhr Runde empfehlen, das sind auch alles erfahrene Jungs und die können Dir nachher sagen welches Level Du hast!


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

ok dfanke für die trips werde um 13:00 am omerbach sein,treffen ist doch da an der eifelstrasse oder?


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

war eine nette runde heute.
hat echt spass gemacht,mal cool mit den leutz zu Radln mit denen man sonst nur schreibt,freu mich schon auf die tour morgen...


----------



## XCRacer (8. Mai 2010)

Hier folgt auch schon der Bericht.


----------



## Noise (8. Mai 2010)

cool nit ganz aus der dusche ist der Bericht schon am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (9. Mai 2010)

Schadeschade. Wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber der Marder hats nicht gewollt. War dann noch beim Zaffer Geb.Geschenke kaufen und bin mit 1,5h Verzögerung am Omberbach los 

Werd jetzt noch ne kurze, schnelle Runde drehen, bevors richtig Muttertag wird


----------



## Noise (10. Mai 2010)

heute leute,

1. kurze frage zur Omba's homepage,gibt es eine möglichkeit sich als user zu registrieren???
Habe dazu nix gefiunden,ober ist es bei diesem Script aufgabe eines admins neue user einzubinden????
wenn ja,will ich dabei sein

2. findet am samstag(15.05.10) wieder eine tour der Ombas Statt??


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> heute leute,
> 
> 1. kurze frage zur Omba's homepage,gibt es eine möglichkeit sich als user zu registrieren???



Oh, dafür musst du HolyBen´s Prüfungen durchlaufen!


----------



## Noise (10. Mai 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Oh, dafür musst du HolyBen´s Prüfungen durchlaufen!


 aha ok wo kann man sich dafür einschreiben????


----------



## Cheng (10. Mai 2010)

ich glaube die nächsten Prüfungstermine waren Anfang August, ich werde Dich einmal in die Anwärterliste aufnehmen. Wichtig ist aber vorher auch immer schön fleißig an den Touren teilzunehmen!


----------



## Noise (10. Mai 2010)

joa bin ja immer schön dabei,würde mich freuen auf der page mit in der liste zu stehen...


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

Wer hat lust Morgen(13.05)sollte es trocken sein eine kleine Feiertags runde zu drehen????
können uns dann omerbach oder sonst wo in e-weiler treffen,ist mir egal......


----------



## alter-stinker (12. Mai 2010)

JA LUST habe ich schon, !!!!!!

leider habe ich aber auch seit gestern TIEEEEERISCHE Halsschmerzen.

ich denke bei mir gibt das diese Woche nichts mehr mit dem fahren.

werde mir aber schon mal meinen Hobel instandsetzen und dann nächste Woche frisch geölt mal richtig gas geben....

Ich wünsche euch allen schon mal ein tolles WE

Gruß der alte Stinker


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

ok Schade,dann mal gute Besserung,sonst irgendwer morgen lust und zeit???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

wer morgen lust und zeit hat kann ja eine PN schreiben!!


----------



## MausD (12. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter soll nicht so toll werden, ich werde dann wohl spontan eine Runde drehen wenn es mal nicht regnen sollte.


----------



## Noise (12. Mai 2010)

sollen wir zusammen radl???


----------



## Noise (13. Mai 2010)

wetter sieht gut aus für heute wer radld mit mir ,muss ja nix großes werden...

*Einfach melden*


----------



## MausD (13. Mai 2010)

Wenn kann ich aber erst Nachmittags so 14 Uhr schätze ich mal, melde mich aber noch mal von Unterwegs...
Wo sind eigentlich die anderen Omba'S? Bestimmt


----------



## Noise (13. Mai 2010)

voll die geben sich die kante auf vatertag

ok wie meldest du dich,soll ich dir meine handy  nr geben?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheng (13. Mai 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die anderen Omba'S? Bestimmt



Noooooooothberg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MausD (13. Mai 2010)

Bin noch unterwegs und schaffe es doch nicht mehr, schade


----------



## Noise (13. Mai 2010)

ok ich bin gleich zum meinem dad un dann im anschluss ne runde drehn,soll ich dir meine nr geben solltest du noch zeit haben?????


----------



## niki-2 (13. Mai 2010)

Hallo Freunde des MTB Sport´s

Tour für Samstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10215

Schön eintragen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (14. Mai 2010)

hab mich mal eingetragen,dass lass ich mir ja nicht entgehen.
hoffe das wetter spielt mit....


----------



## MausD (14. Mai 2010)

Was ist mit dem Nightride heute, sind da noch die Leute von letzter Woche eingetragen oder alles noch aktuell.


----------



## celle (14. Mai 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des MTB Sport´s
> 
> Tour für Samstag:
> 
> ...




Schade! Ich kann leider nicht

Viel Spaß und ein schönes Wochenende!
Celle


----------



## MausD (14. Mai 2010)

Da sich keiner mehr gemeldet hat, Nightride abgesagt!
Dann in aller Frische morgen...


----------



## Noise (15. Mai 2010)

das ist ja mal geil , Wecker klingelt und die sonne scheint.
Hoffe mal die sonne bleibt heut auf unserer Seite dann wirds ne schöne tour..


----------



## burns68 (15. Mai 2010)

Ich bin raus, ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (15. Mai 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!



Das ist schade Olli, war ne echt tolle Tour.
Für die anderen vielleicht wenig Trails für meine Trailphobie genau richtig. 

Danke Dieter, so macht das wieder Spaß und ermutigt mich weiter zu machen !


----------



## XCRacer (16. Mai 2010)

Hier Dieters Bericht!


----------



## niki-2 (16. Mai 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hier Dieters Bericht!



Danke, danke Rene


----------



## Noise (17. Mai 2010)

TOP! 
Alleine für die berichte und die tollen fotos auf der page lohnt es sich schon alleine mit zufahren,natürlich auch weils einfach eine Super truppe ist,.....WEITER SO......bin gern dabei!


----------



## Noise (17. Mai 2010)

Fährt irgendeiner von euch am 05.06 die B.O.C Tour mit.???


----------



## mastermichael4 (17. Mai 2010)

Erst ab 18 Jahren sowas aber auch^^
sonst wäre ich mitgefahren <.<


----------



## Noise (18. Mai 2010)

da steht eine telefon nr bei versuch da mal und frage ob du mit 17 auch mit einer einverständnisserklärung mit fahren kannst....


----------



## mastermichael4 (18. Mai 2010)

Oke das wäre eine Maßnahme. Werde ich die Tage mal machen.


----------



## niki-2 (19. Mai 2010)

Werde in den nächsten Wochen Touren als Highlights der Region anbieten!!!


Teil 1 für Samstag: Der Hasselbachgraben

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10238

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (20. Mai 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Werde in den nächsten Wochen Touren als Highlights der Region anbieten!!!
> 
> 
> Teil 1 für Samstag: Der Hasselbachgraben
> ...



Oh Mann! Da gibt es am Samstag schönes Wetter und ich kann mal wieder nicht 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß

Gruss
Celle 

PS Gute Besserung Dieter


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

hey leute,

ich habe heute frei und das wetter sieht gut aus,hat wer lust mit mir heute eine runde zu drehen nachdem ich meine neuer pedalle hab(Freu)


----------



## alter-stinker (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

mich hat der Virus niedergestreckt 
bin seit letztem WE ausgenockt und voll Fieber!!! 

wahrscheinlich werde ich nicht die Möglichkeit haben Pfingsten mitzufahren.

Ich wünsche euch tolle Touren und viel Spaß 

LG aus Eschweiler City
Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10238


Bin Samstag bei "Enorm in Form in Steckenborn"


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

hey jungs klickies(PD-M324) sind dran jetzt müsse nur noch die schuhe eingefahren werden

wir legen um 18:00 den kleinen hin,und dann werde ich mich fertig machen und ne runde drehen bei der schönen abendsonne
wer will kann sich anschliessen


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

so bin von der ersten fahrt mit neuen pedallen und schuhen zurück und muss sagen,geht echt gut

hab in der 3. runde um unseren schönen Blausteinsee jemanden getroffen mit dem ich dann eine runde gedreht habe.

Wenn er das forum hier findet kann es sein das er am samstag um 11:00 am omerbach steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (20. Mai 2010)

Hört sich gut an


----------



## Noise (20. Mai 2010)

ja um so mehr um so besser und lustiger


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. Mai 2010)

wollte um 15 h zu Hause sein, wenn´s nicht passt tu ich mich vorher raus


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

*wer hat lust aufen stadtwald?????????*​​


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

hey jungs,

hab ein kleines Problem und zwar bin ich gester ca 35km mit den neuen klickies/schuhen gefahren ging auch alles richtig gut..

so nun meinem problem wollte eben noch eine runde drehen um auch für morgen n bisschen an das neue system gewöhnt zu sein,und bin noch nicht mal 15km gekommen(und das auch nicht wirklich schnelll) weil mir die Kniescheiben ziemlich schmerzen liegt das an der Umstellung???????


hoffe das ist bis morgen weg sonst kann ich glaube ich nicht wirklich mit fahren


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> so nun meinem problem wollte eben noch eine runde drehen um auch für morgen n bisschen an das neue system gewöhnt zu sein,und bin noch nicht mal 15km gekommen(und das auch nicht wirklich schnelll) weil mir die Kniescheiben ziemlich schmerzen liegt das an der Umstellung???????
> 
> 
> hoffe das ist bis morgen weg sonst kann ich glaube ich nicht wirklich mit fahren



Habe das im Moment auch aber das kommt normal von der Falschen Sitzhöhe.Muß mir den Sattel höher machen und dann geht das wieder.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

ok danke für den tipp werde das mal versuchen,hoffe bis morgen gehts wieder.
werde heute Abend ein bisschen die beine hochlegen,um für morgen fit zu sein


----------



## mastermichael4 (21. Mai 2010)

Bin heute auch nochmal 40km gefahren zum trainieren


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

die versuche ich mom jeden tag zu fahrten wenns wetter und die zeit es zulässt


----------



## mastermichael4 (21. Mai 2010)

Also jeden Tag 40km zu fahren ist nicht schlecht 

Wehe morgen wird hinter meinem Rücken darüber gemunkelt warum ich ne Doppelbrücke am Hardtrail habe xDD.
Ich habe sie einfach sehr günstig bekommen^^
____
Achja ich bin morgen der mit dem Monster Energy trikot..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Wehe morgen wird hinter meinem Rücken darüber gemunkelt warum ich ne Doppelbrücke am Hardtrail habe xDD.


würde selber auch eine auf nem hardtail fahren wenn sie nicht zu lang ist

--hehe du kommst aus vicht da muss ich jetzt auch hin,...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (21. Mai 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Wehe morgen wird hinter meinem Rücken darüber gemunkelt warum ich ne Doppelbrücke am Hardtrail habe xDD.



.. och das müssen wir nicht hinter Deinem Rücken machen


----------



## highfly78 (21. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hey jungs,
> 
> hab ein kleines Problem und zwar bin ich gester ca 35km mit den neuen klickies/schuhen gefahren ging auch alles richtig gut..
> 
> ...


 


das hatte ich die tage auch nachdem ich ebenfalls auf klickis umgestiegen bin,habe mir den sattel höher gemacht und mein knie zur pedale ausgelotet,war ein tipp von nem kollegen der seit jahren renner fährt,seitdem is ruh,bin die letzten 2 tage mit dem rad zur arbeit und zurück (zweifall-aachen city)keine probleme mehr mit dem knie


----------



## benito (21. Mai 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe das im Moment auch aber das kommt normal von der Falschen Sitzhöhe.Muß mir den Sattel höher machen und dann geht das wieder.
> Gruß
> kurzer37





Hoffentlich kommst Du dann noch mit den Füßen an die Pedale.


Gruß Benito


----------



## Noise (21. Mai 2010)

ja hab den nie zu hoch gehabt zwecks beweglcihkeit ,also war da noch was platz nach oben


----------



## highfly78 (21. Mai 2010)

wenn die knieprobs nu weg sind ist es gut,wenn nicht können wir das mit dem ausloten von knie zu pedal ma probieren wenn du willst


----------



## Hotto Wheel (21. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, verfolge eure Beiträge schon länger und wollte mich immer schon mal melden, ob ich mal mitfahren darf.

Zu meiner Person:
ich fahre gerne fahrrad, nicht soooo häufig und meistens alleine wegen der Zeitoptimierung

wenn es also bei morgen 11:00 bleibt und ich mitfahren darf, wäre das optimal für mich.

Also vielleicht bis morgen,

viele Grüße,
hotto


----------



## niki-2 (21. Mai 2010)

Hotto Wheel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin neu hier, verfolge eure Beiträge schon länger und wollte mich immer schon mal melden, ob ich mal mitfahren darf.
> 
> ...



Hy jeder ist willkommen!!!

Also dann bis morgen!!!

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (21. Mai 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Wehe morgen wird hinter meinem Rücken darüber gemunkelt warum ich ne Doppelbrücke am Hardtrail habe xDD



Mit dem Ding fährst Du ja permanent bergauf. Höhentraining!?!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (21. Mai 2010)

Mit der Gabel hab ich ein besseres Fahrgefühl als vorher und so hoch ist es auch wieder nicht


----------



## kurzer37 (22. Mai 2010)

mastermichael4 schrieb:


> Mit der Gabel hab ich ein besseres Fahrgefühl als vorher und so hoch ist es auch wieder nicht



Das Bild täuscht es ist noch Hööööööööher.


----------



## mastermichael4 (22. Mai 2010)

Blahhh  vorher war ich eindeutig zu tief würde ich sagen. Ich finds jetzt aufjedenfall besser.. .


----------



## Bick (22. Mai 2010)

du könntest noch ein 24" Hinterrad verbauen. Der todsichere Weg, zu noch schlechterem
Einlenkverhalten und führt über kurz oder lang auch noch schneller zu nem hübschen Rahmenbruch.


----------



## mastermichael4 (22. Mai 2010)

Nein werde ich nicht 
An dem Einlenkverhalten hat sich auch nich viel verändert. Geht fast genauso gut wie vorher hab zumindest keine Probleme damit.

Mein Gott wieso müssen sich jetzt schon welche darüber aufregen die Gabel für den Preis zu bekommen war eine einmalige Chance.


----------



## FilledBratze (22. Mai 2010)

Wow, so viele neue Gesichter. 
Also was Fahrradgometrie angeht: die Knieschmerzen können von den Pedalen kommen. Durch die Bindungen kommt der Fuß etwas weiter oben auf dem Pedal zum liegen. Die Sattelhöhe muss also leicht nach oben angepasst werden. Dann hat jeder Mensch ein individuelles Fußbild - wenn Du stehst bilden Deine Füße einen charakteristischen Winkel zu einander. In diesem Winkel läuft und radelt man auch. Also muss man bei der Montage der Platten dem Bedeutung beimessen. Ideal montiert sind sie, wenn Du auf den Pedalen genauso stehst wie auf dem Boden. Dann kommt noch die Sattelpostion ins Spiel. Hier gilt - der Sattel hat die richtige Position, wenn man von der Kniescheibe zur Achsmitte der Pedale ein Lot fällen kann. Das Bein ist dabei rechtwinklig angewinkelt. Und noch etwas zur richtigen Sattelhöhe: die hat man dann wenn man mit der Verse das auf sechs Uhr gestellte Pedal gerade noch ohne größere Anstrengungen mit dem ausgestreckten Bein erreicht. Das verhindert die Überstreckung des Beines und nutzt gleichzeitig den vollen Hub dessen.
So jetzt aber genug Theorie: let's rock


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (22. Mai 2010)

Also war echt ne geile Tour gewesen, war zwar blöd das wir die anderen verloren aber ok xDD
Gerne wieder


----------



## burns68 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi Dieter,
wir sind am Hasselbachgraben von zwei netten Frauen nach dem Weg nach Zweifall gefragt worden und schupps wart Ihr weg.

Haben noch versucht euch zu finden, aber leider haben wir euch nicht mehr gesehen.

Egal, wir sind gut zu Hause angekommen, alle fanden es war eine schöne Tour.

Olli


----------



## mastermichael4 (22. Mai 2010)

Wir sind eigentlich ziemlich offensichtlich die Straße hoch gefahren^^

wird morgen auch gefahren???


----------



## Noise (22. Mai 2010)

ja das mit den verlieren war schon blöd,aber für mich war es besser umzudrehen hätte nicht mehr lange gemacht.
Aber hat trotzdem wie immer Spaß gemacht,...

werde meine beine jetzt erstmal bis nächsten Samstag schonen glaube ich habe es wirklich die letzten Wochen übertrieben...

und danke nochmal, für eure tipps zum Thema :"Aua knie"


----------



## Hotto Wheel (22. Mai 2010)

hallo leute, 

war eine tolle tour heute mit tollen highlights...  vielen dank dafür!
das ende kam etwas plötzlich, aber das passiert halt schon mal....den rest holen wir bestimmt nach 

hotto


----------



## niki-2 (22. Mai 2010)

Bericht von heute ist online:

www.omerbach.de

Leider sind die Bilder noch nicht scharf!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (22. Mai 2010)

höhh da sind scharfe(FSK18) fotos bei????


----------



## bladerunner (22. Mai 2010)

Wünsche Euch allen vielleicht sportliche, auf jeden Fall aber sonnige  und erholsame Pfingsten.


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2010)

Schöner Bericht! 



niki-2 schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bilder noch nicht scharf!


Ist korrigiert und der Link zum Album ist hinzugefügt.

Dieter, du muss zu den Hauptbildern verlinken, nicht zu den Thumbnails!


----------



## Noise (23. Mai 2010)

sieht gut aus,wie immer top bericht und fotos...

Macht echt spass dabei zu sein,weiter so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (23. Mai 2010)

*ich baue mir grade ein kleines Track Tagebuch für die Signatur,was haltet ihr bis jetzt davon(noch nicht fertig)?*

Link


----------



## highfly78 (23. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ich baue mir grade ein kleines Track Tagebuch für die Signatur,was haltet ihr bis jetzt davon(noch nicht fertig)?
> 
> Link


 


das is ja ma geil,bin gespannt drauf wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## Noise (23. Mai 2010)

ja werde immer ein bisschen weiter machen hab lange keine Pages mehr gebaut muss mich erst wieder einarbeiten,aber bin froh wenn es bis jetzt schonmal gefällt.


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Mai 2010)

Hier mein neues Rad


----------



## Noise (23. Mai 2010)

lecker ,wie Schwähr ist das ganze Packet??


----------



## highfly78 (23. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> lecker ,wie Schwähr ist das ganze Packet??


 

da ich ja öfter schonma mit dem kurzen fahr,kann ich dir sagen das das fully von ihm leichter ist als mein hardtail und meins wiegt 14,4k gestern gewogen beim metzger in unserem ort


----------



## Noise (23. Mai 2010)

nit schlecht,meins wiegt ohne zubehör 12,6kg..


----------



## highfly78 (23. Mai 2010)

mein nächstes wird wohl auch so um den dreh liegen,kann ich dir aber in 2 woche sagen,dann werd ich es wohl haben,probegefahren bin ich ja gestern schon damit


----------



## Noise (23. Mai 2010)

was machste min alten?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (23. Mai 2010)

wird meine altagsschlampe oder für wenns ma so richtig in den matsch geht oder hast du einen dafür


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

wie noch kein Eintrag für samstag,?

und wo Trage ich mich jetzt ein...???


----------



## mastermichael4 (24. Mai 2010)

Eher: noch kein Eintrag für heute :O wo soll ich hinfahren xD


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

wege gibts viele sonst fahr einfach so weit du kannst,und fahr wieder zurück


----------



## mastermichael4 (24. Mai 2010)

Ja aber alleine ist meistens langweilig xD


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

joa das stimmt wohl,fahre auch nit gerne alleine aber der Kondition zur liebe fahr ich auch alleine..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (24. Mai 2010)

Asu


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> wird meine altagsschlampe oder für wenns ma so richtig in den matsch geht oder hast du einen dafür



ja brauche ein bike für meine freundin...


----------



## IGGY (24. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> da ich ja öfter schonma mit dem kurzen fahr,kann ich dir sagen das das fully von ihm leichter ist als mein hardtail und meins wiegt 14,4k gestern gewogen beim metzger in unserem ort



Hola die Waldfee! 14,4 Kilo für ein HT? Hast du das mit Blei ausgegossen?


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

so oder schwährer bin ich aber auch unterwegs *inkl. zubehör*ohne sind es 12,6kg..


----------



## highfly78 (24. Mai 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hola die Waldfee! 14,4 Kilo für ein HT? Hast du das mit Blei ausgegossen?


 

keine ahnung,anscheinend hat der hersteller den rahmen aus den vollen geschnitzt,und das gewicht ist fahrfertig,mit zubehör,vondaher kann ich damit leben müssen die beine mehr tun


----------



## Noise (24. Mai 2010)

voll,Power in de beine RULZ....,sonst kannsch gleich ne Saxonette luxus fahren


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ja brauche ein bike für meine freundin...



Habe noch ein neues nie gefahrenes (ca.50km) Giant Damen-MTB.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## IGGY (25. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> keine ahnung,anscheinend hat der hersteller den rahmen aus den vollen geschnitzt,und das gewicht ist fahrfertig,mit zubehör,vondaher kann ich damit leben müssen die beine mehr tun



Bist nicht zu beneiden! Für mich als Leichtbauer unvorstellbar. Müßte ich mal testen


----------



## Jule (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ombas!
Ich melde mich mal wieder aus'm Urlaub zurück.
Äh, also wir waren ja weg, eine Woche im Vinschgau.

Mann was war das schön da! 
Bin bestimmt 100km Hasselbachgraben gefahren: Mal flowig, mal knifflig, mal mit Stegen, mal mit kleinem Bach an der Seite, mal mit wunderschöner Aussicht auf die Berge....toll!






Und an der Schneegrenze war ich auch. Liegt am Nordhang momentan bei knapp über 2000 Metern.

Liebe Grüße!
Jule


----------



## Noise (25. Mai 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Habe noch ein neues nie gefahrenes (ca.50km) Giant Damen-MTB.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



haste dazu fotos und nen guten Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Mai 2010)

Schön das Ihr beiden gesund und munter zurück seid.

Hoffe Ihr habt nicht zu sehr zugenommen...


----------



## Jule (25. Mai 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> Hoffe Ihr habt nicht zu sehr zugenommen...


 
Boooah, hör auf!! 
Ich hab' den ganzen Tag nur gefuttert: 1 Stunde Frühstück morgens + Kaiserschmarrn auf irgend 'ner Alm + 4-Gänge-Menü abends!

Ich bin fast geplatzt, aber es war sooooooo saulecker! 
Hotel Obermoosburg in Goldrain. Der absolute Knaller!


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Hotel Obermoosburg in Goldrain. Der absolute Knaller!


Ja, absolut! Also, wer in den Vinschgau fährt, sollte sich hier verwöhnen lassen. 
http://www.obermoosburg.it/

Und wenn ihr lieb fragt, schreiben wir vielleicht noch 'nen ausführlicheren Bericht mit vielen Fotos...


----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2010)

Bittüüü einen Bericht !


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> haste dazu fotos und nen guten Preis



Hier ein Foto von dem Bike


----------



## niki-2 (25. Mai 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, absolut! Also, wer in den Vinschgau fährt, sollte sich hier verwöhnen lassen.
> http://www.obermoosburg.it/
> 
> Und wenn ihr lieb fragt, schreiben wir vielleicht noch 'nen ausführlicheren Bericht mit vielen Fotos...



ich muß auch immer schreiben!!

Also los: Bericht


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (26. Mai 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ja, absolut! Also, wer in den Vinschgau fährt, sollte sich hier verwöhnen lassen.
> http://www.obermoosburg.it/
> 
> Und wenn ihr lieb fragt, schreiben wir vielleicht noch 'nen ausführlicheren Bericht mit vielen Fotos...



Genau und er sollte Pascal´s Namen erwähnen....


----------



## niki-2 (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo Biker,

es geht weiter: Highlights der Region Teil2

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10270

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (27. Mai 2010)

Joa dann bin ich auch mal dabei..
*Eingetragen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (27. Mai 2010)

Bin auch dabei 
trag mich aber erst morgen Abend ein.


----------



## MausD (27. Mai 2010)

Kömma vielleicht ne halbe Stunde später fahren, ich hab noch einen Termin der bis 11 Uhr geht


----------



## niki-2 (27. Mai 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Kömma vielleicht ne halbe Stunde später fahren, ich hab noch einen Termin der bis 11 Uhr geht



OK Start um 11.30 Uhr

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (27. Mai 2010)

mir ergal,bin eh dabei...


----------



## Noise (28. Mai 2010)

hey leute hab seit letzter samsatagstour ne zwangspause gemacht,und würde gerne heute eine kleine runde drehen,wer mit will kann sich einfach melden.

werde gegen 11:30 fahren...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (28. Mai 2010)

ooh, hoher Besuch aus Aachen, da muss ich doch mal mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (28. Mai 2010)

Dito, muss mir doch vom Pascal den Mund wässrig reden lassen 
Wusste gar nicht, dass ihr im Vinschgau ward. Lesen schafft wahrscheinlich Abhilfe.


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> ... und meins wiegt 14,4k gestern gewogen beim metzger in unserem ort



Ich weiß jetzt wer die Radtaschen fürs Picknick nimmt


----------



## PacMan (28. Mai 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> ooh, hoher Besuch aus Aachen, da muss ich doch mal mitkommen


Ja super! Der Markusch! 
Übrigens hat der Roland von Obermoosburg seinen jüngsten Sohn nach dir benannt! 

Hoffentlich wird's gemütlich. Am Sonntag ist ja Schinderhannes und da will ich mir vorher nicht mehr die Beine müde fahren.


----------



## highfly78 (28. Mai 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt wer die Radtaschen fürs Picknick nimmt




leider bin ich aber nich dabei,sonst würd ich das gerne tun


----------



## alter-stinker (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo Ombas,

Ja, ich bin wieder fit und gesund, werde aber noch etwas langsam machen...

wer hat Lust und Laune, am Sa.29/05/2010 so gegen 15:15, ein kleine leichte Runde zu fahren?

Hatte so an 2-3 Stunden gedacht, nicht zu heftig Richtung Eifel.....

VLG
Gerd


----------



## Noise (28. Mai 2010)

@alter-stinker:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10270
muss auch langsam machen wegen knie,können ja schlusslicht spielen


----------



## Jule (28. Mai 2010)

Wieviele km und hm werden's denn morgen?
Eigentlich wollte ich nämlich morgen nur nochmal locker um den Block rollen.

Jule


----------



## alter-stinker (28. Mai 2010)

Hey,

Wie gesagt, ich bin noch relativ neu beim MTB, aber ich denke das werden so 35-40 km.
Die HM kann ich dir nicht sagen,wollte aber Richtung Merode, Wehebachtalsperre, Mausbch und Eschweiler-City. (kann man immer abkürzen)

abfahren wollte ich am Omerbach, da viele den Start an der Eisdiele kennen, leider ist es für mich nicht möglich früher zu starten.

VLG
Gerd


----------



## niki-2 (28. Mai 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Wieviele km und hm werden's denn morgen?
> Eigentlich wollte ich nämlich morgen nur nochmal locker um den Block rollen.
> 
> Jule



So in etwa 60km und 880hm wenn ihr mit der Bahn nach Eschweiler kommt!
Ihr könnt aber in AAchen aussteigen
Oder wolltest du mit Gerd fahren?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (29. Mai 2010)

so bin mal gespannt wie meine knie heute mitmachen,nach einer woche Voltaren und Ruhe Therapie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (29. Mai 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> leider bin ich aber nich dabei,sonst würd ich das gerne tun



Wenn das so ist- da findet sich schon mal ne Gelegenheit.  Ich rufe aus zum ersten Omba - Spanferkelgrillen im Wald.


----------



## Noise (29. Mai 2010)

voll und der highfly78 hängt sich die Sau an den lenker


----------



## Jule (29. Mai 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> So in etwa 60km und 880hm wenn ihr mit der Bahn nach Eschweiler kommt!
> Ihr könnt aber in AAchen aussteigen
> Oder wolltest du mit Gerd fahren?



Hmm...ich werd' doch nur 'ne kleine Hausrunde drehen...
Viel Spaß auch allen.


----------



## mastermichael4 (29. Mai 2010)

Hey Noise bist du zufällig wieder in vicht xD?


----------



## Noise (29. Mai 2010)

ne leider nicht bin zu hause und starte von hier aus zum omerbach,war nur zufall das ich vin vicht gestartet bin...

biste auch wieder dabei???


----------



## mastermichael4 (29. Mai 2010)

Achso 

jop


----------



## highfly78 (29. Mai 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> voll und der highfly78 hängt sich die Sau an den lenker



is klar noch mehr gewicht,taschen,sau und mein rad,danach hab ich´s noch in de beine


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Mai 2010)

Seit Ewigkeiten das erste Mal wieder mit den Ombas war ein voller  Erfolg. Souverän hat Dieter uns ein herrliche MOmbaSa - Tour (und damit  mein ich nicht die Großstadt in Kenia) gezaubert. Aber mehr von  Rekordberichteschreiber Dieter.


----------



## Noise (29. Mai 2010)

ach auch schon zuhause???
ja die tour war echt gelungen,top Trails ,lecker bierchen und gut gelacht...
*Bericht wird erwartet*
*
WER MELDET SICH FREIWILLIG ALS TOURGUIDVERTRETUNG FÜR DIE NÄCHSTEN WOCHEN????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mastermichael4 (29. Mai 2010)

Jop war echt wieder ne super Tour wie letztes mal


----------



## niki-2 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leut´s

Bericht von heute ist online:

http://www.omerbach.de/

GRuß

Dieter

P.S. In ein paar Wochen geht´s weiter und viel Erfolg den Racern morgen!!


----------



## GeJott (30. Mai 2010)

Hi Dieter,

Da wären wir uns ja beinahe wieder begegnet.
Unsere Runde ging ebenfalls an der jungen Inde vorbei.

Gerd


----------



## Noise (30. Mai 2010)

@GeJott:
schöne page(ride-wild.de) habt ihr da,mit dem selben C.M.S baue ich auch Homepages


----------



## niki-2 (30. Mai 2010)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi Dieter,
> 
> Da wären wir uns ja beinahe wieder begegnet.
> Unsere Runde ging ebenfalls an der jungen Inde vorbei.
> ...



Stimmt Gerd,

wir waren in etwa an den gleichen Stellen!!!

Nächstes Mal fahren wir dann auch mal zusammen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (30. Mai 2010)

Auch wenn der Premium-Guido Dieter die nächsten Wochen ausfällt machen wir trotzdem weiter mit der Serie
Highlights der Region Teil 3 - Oil of Olef

Wer sich schon mal einen kleinen Vorgeschmack holen möchte kann hier nachlesen was ihn erwartet.


Eintragen kann man sich hier.
Möge die Kraft mit uns sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (30. Mai 2010)

bin ich dabei würd ich sagen

find ich aber gut das der marcel das in angriff nimmt...


----------



## XCRacer (30. Mai 2010)

Ich schaue mal, ob ich mir den Tag frei planen kann.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (30. Mai 2010)

Hey Rene, warst du heut in Emmelshausen am Start ?


----------



## XCRacer (31. Mai 2010)

Nö!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2010)

Vernünftig!


----------



## PacMan (31. Mai 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Vernünftig!


Wieso? War doch toll da! Uns hat's jedenfalls Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (31. Mai 2010)

Jo, an und für sich war der Marathon recht lustig !
Aber wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt was man da eigentlich macht 

Ne vernünftige Dusche wär da auch mal angebracht bei den Emmelshausener.


----------



## Jule (31. Mai 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Aber wenn man mal so drüber nachdenkt was man da eigentlich macht


 
Nein, bloß nicht drüber nachdenken! 
Ich hab' mehrfach laut geflucht auf der Strecke aber im nachhinein war's nur geil!
Mein zweites MTB-Rennen und dann so eine schöne Sauerei!


----------



## Noise (31. Mai 2010)

will sowas auch mal mit machen,macht bestimmt richtig fun wenn ich sah wie ihr auf den fotos ausseht


----------



## PacMan (31. Mai 2010)

*Was lange währt... oder: Unser Bericht vom Vinschgau-Urlaub*

*Tag 1:* Mit dem Auto sind wir unterwegs in den Süden. Es regnet öfters und der österreichische Radiosender meldet etwas von katastrophalen Unwettern in Wien. Aber unser Ziel ist ja immerhin das regenärmste Tal der Alpen, also machen wir uns keine Sorgen...
Am Reschenpass klart der Himmel auch tatsächlich auf und wir nähern uns einem der "Wahrzeichen": dem halb versunkenen Kirchturm im Reschensee.




Natürlich steht er ausgerechnet jetzt - wo wir dort sind - bloß in einer kleinen Pfütze. 

Egal, weiter geht die Fahrt durch saftige Wiesen mit plätschernden Bächen.
Am frühen Nachmittag erreichen wir unser Ziel: [werbung]Hotel Obermoosburg[/werbung] in Goldrain, Latsch - und werden prompt zu Kaffee und Kuchen eingeladen.

Den restlichen Nachmittag nutzen wir, um unsere nähere Umgebung zu erkunden. Mit geliehenen Citybikes fahren wir rüber nach Latsch.




Das Wetter ist recht kühl für Vinschger Verhältnisse, aber von Regen keine Spur. Und so sollte es die nächsten Tage auch bleiben. Nicht besonders warm, sehr windig, aber trocken. (Abgesehen vom berühmten Vinschgauer Regen natürlich, der aus den Bewässerungsanlagen stammt.)

Pünktlich um 18:30 Uhr finden wir uns zum Abendessen ein. Und zwei Stunden (und fünf Gänge) später rollen wir ins Bett.


*Tag 2: St. Martin im Kofel*
Frisch gestärkt nach einem einstündigen Frühstück schwingen wir uns auf die Bikes und rollen gemütlich nach Kastelbell. Roland vom Hotel hat uns einen Track zusammengestellt, der uns zunächst rauf nach St. Martin führt und dann weiter zum Dolomitenblick. Nach der gut 2,5-stündigen Auffahrt erreichen wir bei ca. 1950 Metern üNN den höchsten Punkt der Tour. Leider ist der Wind zu eisig um die Aussicht lange genießen zu können, also rollen wir bald wieder runter nach St. Martin.




Die ersten Trails und Ziegen begegnen uns. In den kommenden Tagen sollte von beidem noch viel folgen.

Bevor wir uns komplett ins Tal stürzen, müssen wir uns erstmal stärken und testen den ersten Kaiserschmarrn des Urlaubs.




Über den sagenhaften Trail über die Annenberger Böden kommen wir schnell wieder in wärmere Klimazonen. Aber zwischendurch haben wir auch immer Zeit für ein paar Fotos.




Der Trail spuckt uns direkt in Goldrain wieder aus, so dass der Dusche und dem nächsten 5-Gänge-Menü nichts mehr im Wege steht.

Morgen geht's weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (31. Mai 2010)

echt da geil,da bekommt man richtig lust auch sowas zu machen....

Das erste Foto hat n bisschen PhotoShop Style


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Juni 2010)

kleine Portion Kaiserschmarrn - hoffe du hast nachgeordert, Pascal


----------



## Jule (1. Juni 2010)

Dusty Bottoms schrieb:


> kleine Portion Kaiserschmarrn - hoffe du hast nachgeordert, Pascal


Pascal hat im Urlaub geschwächelt: Wir haben die Portion geteilt!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (1. Juni 2010)

Glaube ich nicht, wir erinnern uns noch alle an diese "Fotomontage" aus dem letzten Jahr







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Juni 2010)

Netter Mergealgorhythmus. Daniela hat Markus' Bier und Markus hat Pascals 'Schmarn.


----------



## burns68 (1. Juni 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Netter Mergealgorhythmus. Daniela hat Markus' Bier und Markus hat Pascals 'Schmarn.



Ich glaube der Paschkal hat schon den Teller leer gegessen und wartet auf die nächste Ladung!


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Juni 2010)

Der Mann isst schneller, als er trinkt
Schwächeln, Portion teilen ...? Warst Du wirklich mit Pascal im Vinschgau?


----------



## Noise (1. Juni 2010)

ist das ein tip fehler oder ist die nächste tour wirklich am 04.06.2010(also Freitag)?????

weil wenn ja kann ich nit mit,muss arbeiten


----------



## PacMan (1. Juni 2010)

Ist kein Tippfehler.

Ich muss auch arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (1. Juni 2010)

boar nehhh,warum wurde die tour den auf Freitag gelegt,weil Dieter dann noch eine mit fahren kann?????
Dann würde sich das ganze doch eher Donnerstag (Happy Kadaver Day)lohnen wo jeder frei hat,oder????


----------



## niki-2 (1. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> boar nehhh,warum wurde die tour den auf Freitag gelegt,weil Dieter dann noch eine mit fahren kann?????
> Dann würde sich das ganze doch eher Donnerstag (Happy Kadaver Day)lohnen wo jeder frei hat,oder????



Das ist Samstag auf der Tour so besprochen worden, weil viele einen Brückentag haben!!
Ich weiß leider erst morgen ob ich mitfahren kann


Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (1. Juni 2010)

*Tag 3: Sonnenberg Zugtrail*

Diese Tour sind wir letztes Jahr schon mit den Jungs von VinschgauBIKE gefahren und ist ein absolutes Muss!





Die Tour hat ihren Namen daher, dass man üblicherweise mit dem Zug bis zum Ausgangspunkt Mals (am westlichen Ende des Tals) fährt und dann über endlose Singletrails nach Latsch zurückkehrt.
Aber Jule und ich waren ja nicht zum Spaß dort, also entschlossen wir uns dazu, den Zug zu ignorieren und mit den Rädern bis zum Ausgangspunkt zu radeln. Die gut 30km und 400hm mehr wären ja auch kein Problem gewesen, wenn da nicht dieser Wind gewesen wäre. Kalt und kräftig raubte er uns einige Körner.

In Mals kehrten wir daher erstmal ein, um uns aufzuwärmen und zu stärken. Zum Essen bestellten wir zwei zusätzliche "Vinschgerl" (Kümmelhaltige Brötchen). Offenbar gehörte ein kleines Brotkörbchen aber sowieso zu jeder Mahlzeit und daher wollte ich die zwei zusätzlichen Vinschgerl schon wieder stornieren, aber die Bedienung winkte ab und meinte nur "Passd scho". In der Rechnung waren sie dann auch nicht enthalten.
Da wir die zusätzlichen Vinschgerl aber aufgrund der großen Portionen nicht geschafft hatten, wollte ich sie uns einpacken lassen und fragte nach etwas Alufolie. Die Bedienung ging kurz in die Küche und kam mit zwei in Alufolie verpackten Brötchen zurück. Unsere Vinschgerln lagen aber immer noch auf dem Tisch! Insgesamt haben wir also 3x 2 Brötchen umsonst bekommen! Natürlich packte ich alle 4 Vinschgerl in den Rucksack, so dass unsere Tour-Verpflegung gesichert war.





Nun begann endlich der eigentliche Zugtrail und zwar direkt mit einem herrlichen Waalweg.

Der Weg war gesäumt von mehreren seltsam anmutenden Skulpturen, die offenbar von grobschlächtigen Kerlen mit Kettensägen und seltsamen Phantasien gefertigt wurden.




Immer am Hang entlang ging es über sehr abwechslungsreiche Pfade. Mal steinig und etwas ausgesetzt und mal über sanften Kiefernwaldboden.

Zwischendurch kam man sich vor wie in einem riesigen Streichelzoo. Neben Ziegen...




...begegneten wir auch Haflingern und einer sturen Kuh.




Die ganze Tour hatte sich länger hingezogen, als wir gedacht hätten. Und zu allem Überfluss war der letzte Trail, der uns wieder hinab zur Talsohle bringen sollte, wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt. Dabei rief doch schon das Abendessen! Reichlich spät kamen wir zur Via Claudia Augusta und legten die letzten Kilometer nach Goldrain in Renntempo zurück.
Ungeduscht und in Radklamotten kamen wir gerade noch rechtzeitig zur ersten Vorspeise im Speisesaal an.


----------



## XCRacer (1. Juni 2010)

Geile Bilderserie


----------



## burns68 (2. Juni 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Das ist Samstag auf der Tour so besprochen worden, weil viele einen Brückentag haben!!
> Ich weiß leider erst morgen ob ich mitfahren kann
> 
> 
> ...



Und?


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (2. Juni 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Und?



genau - UND?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. Juni 2010)

und ?


----------



## Noise (2. Juni 2010)

also ich gehern morgen (feiertag) arbeiten um Freitag vielleicht frei zuhaben und die tour mit zufahren,hoffe das klappt will auf jedenfall mitfahren...


----------



## mastermichael4 (2. Juni 2010)

Ach man..
ich kann mir freitag nicht freinehmen


----------



## niki-2 (2. Juni 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> und ?



da simmer dabei!

Bis Freitag

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (2. Juni 2010)

*Hurra!!!!*


----------



## Noise (2. Juni 2010)

kann mir einer sagen wie teuer das Ticket für Freitag ist???


----------



## XCRacer (3. Juni 2010)

Leider scheinen die Gruppentickets erst ab 9 Uhr zu beginnen. D.h. im ungÃ¼nstigsten Fall kostet die Fahrt von Eschw - Heimbach pro Nase 7,20â¬ + Radmitnahme 2 â¬


----------



## burns68 (3. Juni 2010)

Anreisedaten "Oil of Olef"
Treffen: 08:15 Uhr
Abfahrt E'ler: 08:27 Uhr
Ankunft DN: 08:44 Uhr
Umsteigen in die RTB
Abfahrt DN: 08:50 Uhr
Ankunft Heimbach: 09:36 Uhr

Ich freue mich schon drauf!


----------



## Noise (3. Juni 2010)

ok leute bin von der arbeit zurück und bekomme morgen dafür Frei*FREU*und kann mit...

Ps. Danke Rene für die Info


----------



## MausD (3. Juni 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Anreisedaten "Oil of Olef"
> Treffen: 08:15 Uhr
> Abfahrt E'ler: 08:27 Uhr
> Ankunft DN: 08:44 Uhr
> ...




Danke Oli für die Zeiten. 
Also dann an alle bis morgen 8.15 am Eschweiler Haupt Bahnhof. 

Marcel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (3. Juni 2010)

Hab mich heute auch den ganzen Tag beim biken drauf gefreut und in Düren macht das Pedal schlapp. Fall wegen Defekt also aus Bitte morgen nicht auf mich warten. Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß - der zum Rennsemmel fahren verdonnerte


----------



## alter-stinker (4. Juni 2010)

Hey Leute,

da ich heute und morgen arbeiten darf, kann ich leider nicht mit!!!

Wer von euch hat den Lust und Laune, morgen Samstag 05/06/2010, so gegen 16:15 Uhr eine kleine Runde zu drehen?

Ich denke ca. 40 km und drei Stunden Fahrzeit. Tempo und Schwierigkeit leicht bis mittel.
( Eschweiler-Omerbach, Weißweiler, Langerwehe, Meroder-Wald, Wehebachtalsterre, Mausbach, usw....)

Bitte meldet euch per Mail oder so.. Wegen Treffpunkt Omerbach.
Wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich sofort von Zuhause ab.

VLG
Gerd


----------



## highfly78 (4. Juni 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> da ich heute und morgen arbeiten darf, kann ich leider nicht mit!!!
> 
> ...




du kannst dich auch beim kurzen und mir dranhängen,kannst dich ja beim kurzen melden wenn du bock hast

gruß micha


----------



## PacMan (4. Juni 2010)

Gibt's auch 'ne Omba-Samstags-Tour? So gegen 11:00 Uhr vielleicht?

Olli, ich zähle auf dich!


----------



## Cheng (4. Juni 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Olli, ich zähle auf dich!



mmh, also wenn der Olli nach gestern 70km und heute ca. 100km, morgen auch noch ne Tour fährt ziehe ich echt den Hut!


----------



## MausD (4. Juni 2010)

Wie machen gerade Pause mit Bierchen und baurerntellern. 
Oli sagt morgen 8 Uhr treffen Eschweiler Stadtwald 

Weiter geht's den Bergen entgegen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (4. Juni 2010)

Bin um 17.45 zu Hause angekommen.

Hoffe Ihr seid auch gesund und munter zurückgekehrt.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Spinmonster (4. Juni 2010)

... nicht nur vor Olli kannst du den Hut ziehen!
Der Maaarcel hat uns heute auch das fürchten gelehrt!
Also Hut ab vor euch beiden.
Gratulation aus K'scheid.

Maaarkus, du bist ne Maschine!
!Chucky!


----------



## Spinmonster (4. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, WAR EINE ABSOLUTE HAMMERTOUR HEUTE, PERFEKT!
Jeder der hier nicht dabei war, hat ein Omba highlight verpasst! Danke an alle für die dicken Beine.

!Chucky!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (4. Juni 2010)

Bericht kommt morgen von Marcel!!!

War eine geile Tour heute

Was ist mit der Omerbach Website los? Bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung und die Site wird nicht richtig angezeigt!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (4. Juni 2010)

ohhhh ja das war wirklich leckerchen,schöne belastungs probe für mich...

Freu mich schon aufen Bericht.....


----------



## Noise (4. Juni 2010)

ohhhh ja das war wirklich leckerchen,schöne belastungs probe für mich.



> Danke an alle für die dicken Beine


kann ich nur befürworten.

Freu mich schon aufen Bericht.....


----------



## Dornfelder (4. Juni 2010)

Hat mir auch sehr gut gefallen, dicke Bein hab' ich jetzt logischerweise  auch ;-)
Für den Berichterstatter:
Hier http://www.ralph-patzel.de/diverses/20100504-oli_of_olef.zip liegen meine Bilder von heute.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Noise (4. Juni 2010)

danke für die pics


----------



## five40 (5. Juni 2010)

ich habe die schöne Tour nach einer weiteren Pause auf einer Holzliege noch mit den letzten Trails in Aachen abgeschlossen.

Gruß, jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (5. Juni 2010)

Bericht kommt heute Abend. Ich lieg noch im Garten und erhol mich.


----------



## Noise (5. Juni 2010)

dann viel spass bei dem geilen wetter,und trink eins für mich mit..


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juni 2010)

hier der link zu den fotos http://www.omerbach.de/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=194


----------



## Noise (5. Juni 2010)

so grad mit Gerd noch ne schicke 50er gefahren,und noch nen schönen spielplatz gefunden der auf der nächsten Samstags tour auf jedenfall mit eingebaut werden muss.....

*PS. wo bleibt'n der Bericht von Gestern???*


----------



## MausD (6. Juni 2010)

Bericht ist in der Mache, ich brauch aber noch die anderen Bilder, wer hat noch geschossen?


----------



## Dornfelder (6. Juni 2010)

Olli, René, Chucky, unser Gast aus Wegberg und ich. Sonst noch wer?


----------



## Noise (6. Juni 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Olli, René, Chucky, unser Gast aus Wegberg und ich. Sonst noch wer?



wasn damit wollt ihr heute radln???


----------



## highfly78 (6. Juni 2010)

die haben fotos gemacht,sonst nix


----------



## Dornfelder (6. Juni 2010)

Bilder von chucky:
http://www.ralph-patzel.de/diverses/chucky.zip

Bitte nicht vergessen, dass alle Bilder nur für kurze Zeit da liegen!

Ralph


----------



## Dornfelder (6. Juni 2010)

Und noch Ollis, welche ich allerdings etwas runtergerechnet habe:
http://@www.ralph-patzel.de/diverses/olli.zip

Dienstag Abend wird alles wieder gelöscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (6. Juni 2010)

Danke Ralph!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (6. Juni 2010)

_Bericht???_


----------



## Dornfelder (6. Juni 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Danke Ralph!


Büdde  Genau, wo ist der Bericht? Wahrscheinlich hat sich der Schreiber in den Bildern verirrt


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (8. Juni 2010)

_*Bericht ???*_


----------



## XCRacer (8. Juni 2010)

_*Bericht !!!*_


----------



## Noise (8. Juni 2010)

Bericht !!!


----------



## Spinmonster (8. Juni 2010)

Boooooor! wo bleibt der Böröscht?

Isch könnt schon wieder zum Chucky werden!  
Boor!

Hau rein!


----------



## Dornfelder (8. Juni 2010)

Also die Bilder sind schon wieder futsch und werden auch nicht noch einmal hochgeladen. Sind ja auch schon 'ne Menge da.


----------



## Noise (8. Juni 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Also die Bilder sind schon wieder futsch und werden auch nicht noch einmal hochgeladen. Sind ja auch schon 'ne Menge da.



hab die bilder alle hier sollte die einer haben wollen,werf ich sie auch meinem Server...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dornfelder (8. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hab die bilder alle hier sollte die einer haben wollen,werf ich sie auch meinem Server...


Die von mir bitte nicht.


----------



## Noise (8. Juni 2010)

kein problem
war aber auch eher an die leute gerichtet die dabei waren und sie vielleicht noch nicht haben


----------



## celle (9. Juni 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mirco!


----------



## bladerunner (9. Juni 2010)

Hey Mirco,
alles Gute zum Geburtstag, 
lass Dich feiern und reich beschenken.


----------



## alter-stinker (9. Juni 2010)

Hey Mirco,

von mir auch die alllllllerbesten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.

lass dich feiern und bis bald in diesem Theater

VLG
Gerd


----------



## kurzer37 (9. Juni 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Mirco!

  

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## highfly78 (9. Juni 2010)

auch von mir alles gute zum b-day mirco


----------



## Noise (9. Juni 2010)

Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob wir uns kennen aber von mir auch alles gute...

*Anderes Thema ist für samstag schon was ab omerbach geplannt..??????*

weil will morgen mit Gerd fahren und plane dann dem entsprechend..


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (10. Juni 2010)

Alles Gute nachträglich, Mirco!! 

_*BERICHT ????*_


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Juni 2010)

Besten Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche. Vielleicht schaffe ich es diese WE noch mal mit zu fahren (und die neue Helmkamera zu testen ), ansonsten ab Ende Juli wieder regelmäßig.


----------



## Spinmonster (10. Juni 2010)

Böröscht!!!!!!
Was is denn nu?


----------



## Dornfelder (10. Juni 2010)

Soll wahrscheinlich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden ;-)


----------



## burns68 (11. Juni 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Soll wahrscheinlich ein Weihnachtsgeschenk werden ;-)



Oder der Marcel schreibt ein Buch!!!


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (11. Juni 2010)

glaube der ist noch in Verhandlungen mit Amazon...


----------



## FilledBratze (11. Juni 2010)

Ich häts an Reise Know How geschickt. Die publishen auch die Bücher vom Tilmann. Rock on. 
Wie siehts morgen mit allgemeiner Belustigung im Wald aus?


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen mit allgemeiner Belustigung im Wald aus?



bin noch auf der arbeit wenn meine feierabend runde nicht zu lang wird und mal langsam einer was für morgen plant/einträgt bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

ok da nix eingetragen ist,werde ich für morgen einen Eintrag machen denke es wird später als 11Uhr,da der Gerd (alter-stinker)auch nochmal gerne mit fahren würde..

*wer hat morgen lust auf eine runde um die Wehebachtalspere Ca 16.30????*

Hier der Track dazu

Tour-Eintrag


----------



## XCRacer (11. Juni 2010)

Möchte euch die Runde nicht madig machen, aber ca. 2/3 sind Asfalt!


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

echt??

jas egal ich hab jetzt ca 5 stausee runden ins navi gefüttert,wird schon was bei sein,ansonsten wird improvisiert hat beim Letzten Hmoerun mit gerd auch gut geklappt...
*
Aber sollte der liebe Rene einen schönen track und den stausee haben,NUR HER DAMIT*

ups hat mir ja schon welche geschickt,da ist bestimmt was bei.Danke!.


----------



## highfly78 (11. Juni 2010)

genau improvisieren rockt ab und an machen wir das auch allerdings gibt es kaum noch ecken die der kurze nicht kennt


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

@micha:
biste morgen dabei????


----------



## highfly78 (11. Juni 2010)

neeee,samstags is das immer so ne sache bei mir da hab ich alle hände voll zu tun mit nachbarschaftshilfe und so,verstehste,so wie es aussieht drehen der kurze und ich ne runde am sonntag


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

hmm schade,vielleicht fahre ich dann ne kleine runde mit euch wenns morgen nit zu hart wird....will ja auch mal mit nem alten Fussball kumpel(Kurzer37) von meinem alten fahren


----------



## highfly78 (11. Juni 2010)

dann schont euch morgen dann könnt ihr,also gerd und du mit uns


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

werde das morgen mal ansprechen oder vielleicht liest er es ja hier,......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

was halltet ihr von sowas..
Da ich mit dem handy unterwegs bin und der akku schon ziemlich shnell(4-5std) leer ist,dachte ich mir ich pack mir so'n ding einfach an meinem Lenker..


----------



## highfly78 (11. Juni 2010)

na ob das wirklich so der bringer ist,mmmmhhhhhhhhhhh ich weiß nicht


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

hat ja einen 1000 mAh (Li-Pm) Akku also für dauer versorgung und nicht nur bei direkter sonne ist gesorg...


----------



## highfly78 (11. Juni 2010)

seitdem ich mir mit so nem e-bay ladekabelma nen akku geschrottet hab bin ich da vorsichtig,deswegen mein mmhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## niki-2 (11. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ok da nix eingetragen ist,werde ich für morgen einen Eintrag machen denke es wird später als 11Uhr,da der Gerd (alter-stinker)auch nochmal gerne mit fahren würde..
> 
> *wer hat morgen lust auf eine runde um die Wehebachtalspere Ca 16.30????*
> 
> ...



Habe morgen frei!!!
Können wir nicht eher fahren? ich denke Gerd könnte so ab 15.15 Uhr wenn ich mich nicht irre. 
Würde dann eine schöne Runde anbieten.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Können wir nicht eher fahren? ich denke Gerd könnte so ab 15.15 Uhr wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Würde dann eine schöne Runde anbieten.
> 
> Gruß
> ...




habe grade mit ihm Telefoniert(is jetzt noch im Laden).Er meinte er könnte morgen nicht vor 16:00 Uhr nicht aus'm Laden.wenn das für dich ok ist Treffen wir uns da vor der Tür,oder 16:10 am Omerbach..

_Ps.wenn du eine schöne runde um die Wehebachtalspere hast,kannst du mir die schicken..??_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (11. Juni 2010)

Können wir denn bis 20.00 Uhr fahren? Oder ist euch das zu lange?
Wenn ja bin ich dabei
Gruß

Dieter


----------



## alter-stinker (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

Hallo Dieter, für mich ist das kein Problem, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das nach meinem langen Tag morgen, noch zu eine tollen Runde kommen würde.

bis morgen und VLG
aus Eschweiler-City
Gerd


----------



## niki-2 (11. Juni 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr lieben,
> 
> Hallo Dieter, für mich ist das kein Problem, würde mich sehr freuen, wenn das nach meinem langen Tag morgen, noch zu eine tollen Runde kommen würde.
> 
> ...



Dann machen wir das so

Bin um 16.10 Uhr am Omerbach

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (11. Juni 2010)

ok Trag auch 16:10 in den Termin ein.
Gerd sollen wir uns Trotzdem um 16:00 uhr  bei dir Treffen und zusamen bis da fahren???


----------



## alter-stinker (12. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ok Trag auch 16:10 in den Termin ein.
> Gerd sollen wir uns Trotzdem um 16:00 uhr  bei dir Treffen und zusamen bis da fahren???



Hey Noise,

finde ich eine gute Idee, komm bitte bei mir vorbei!!
bis später, 16:00 bei mir.....

Gruß


----------



## Noise (12. Juni 2010)

hoffe das sich das wetter über mittag bis 16:00 uhr bessert


----------



## FilledBratze (12. Juni 2010)

Angesichts der tollen Wetterlage heute, fahr ich morgen ne längere Runde bei Sonnenschein Wenn jemand Lust hat mitzugahren, wäre irgendwas zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr am Omerbach OK?


----------



## Noise (12. Juni 2010)

*@ Dieter,Gerd:
würde auch sagen wir verschieben auf morgen,würde morgen eh nach zweifall fahren und mit dem kurzen37 und highfly78 ne runde drehen,können das ja dann kombinieren...*


----------



## niki-2 (12. Juni 2010)

Denke auch bei dem Sch-Wetter macht es keinen Sinn
Morgen muss ich leider Arbeiten, wünsche Euch aber viel Spass!!
Gruß 
Dieter


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juni 2010)

10:30 Uhr abfahrt beim kurzen37,Gerd weiß wo das ist,könnt ja so planen das ihr dann da seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan-AC (12. Juni 2010)

Tja schade, hätte eigentlich gedacht die Sonne kommt noch raus....
das war dann wohl nichts.

Kann ja nur besser werden.


----------



## Noise (12. Juni 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Morgen muss ich leider Arbeiten, wünsche Euch aber viel Spass!!
> Gruß
> Dieter


hmm schade aber vielleicht kommen wir 3 ja über die woche abends ja mal für ne runde zusammen...

*



			10:30 Uhr abfahrt beim kurzen37,Gerd weiß wo das ist,könnt ja so planen das ihr dann da seid
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

@FilledBratze,Alter-Stinker:
seit ihr damit einverstanden ca 10:00 nach zwiefall zu fahren und mit HighFly und dem kurzen zufahren...?????*


----------



## Noise (12. Juni 2010)

*So Termin auf morgen auf 9:30Uhr verschoben.
hoffe das ist für die angemeldeten inordnung...

werden dann nach Zweifall fahren und mit highfly78 und kurzer37 Radln...*


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juni 2010)

alaska,wir warten dann auf euch und falls was sein sollte könnt ihr ja anrufen,gerd und du ihr habt ja meine nr,wenn ihr 10:20uhr durch den apfelhof kommt häng ich mich da schon an eure hinterräder,da roll ich nämlich los zum kurzen,bis morgen


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juni 2010)

achso,falls ihr im klapperloch einen mit nem grünen specialized trefft könnt ihr den mitnehmen,der is dann auch zu uns unterwegs


----------



## alter-stinker (13. Juni 2010)

@ kurzer37,highfly78

wir machen uns auf dem Weg zu euch!!!!
kommen mit dem Rad angereist und denken pünktlich beim "kurzen" zu sein.
Bis 10:30 und Grüße aus Eschweiler-City


Gerd


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juni 2010)

ja supi,bis gleich


----------



## Noise (13. Juni 2010)

da haben wir doch heute glück mit dem wetter,hoffe es bleibt so...mache mich gleich aufen weg zu gerd...

also bis später..


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> da haben wir doch heute glück mit dem wetter,hoffe es bleibt so...mache mich gleich aufen weg zu gerd...
> 
> also bis später..



Dann kommt mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (13. Juni 2010)

Moin Moin,
wird knapp bei mir mit 1030 beim Kurzen. Ich versuch zur Zeit da zu sein. Wenns nicht klappt, nicht auf mich warten - find auch alleine aus dem Wald


----------



## Noise (13. Juni 2010)

so nach der schönen 60er Tour erstmal ein bierchen,..
echt gut gelacht,TOP-Tour


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juni 2010)

war echt top,hatten viel spaß


----------



## Noise (13. Juni 2010)

Hey leute hab noch mal mein altes Thema "gabel" ausgegraben.
nun müsst ihr mir helfen,habe mich letztendlich für eine gabel mit *U-Turn* entschieden.
habe diese "*Tora 302 U-Turn*" für 147,99 im angebot gefunden,ist der Preis in ordnung,oder bekommt man die vom Vorjahr gebraucht billiger???


----------



## Bick (13. Juni 2010)

ist die nicht ´n bißken schwer? Schlanke 2400gr - das ist mal ne Hausnr.

Schau mal, du hast PM!


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juni 2010)

die hat er sich nu ma ausgeguckt,ich wollt ihn ja auch schon ne andere schmackhaft machen,aber er hat genug in die beine,somit schadet es nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (13. Juni 2010)

joa - mag sein, Aber so´n Eisen durch die Botanik zu wuchten is auch nicht gerade das,
was man Fahrspaß nennt...


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juni 2010)

eben,das problem hab ich ja mit dem anderen bike,viel zu schwer der koffer,aber deswegen fahr ich ja lieber mit dem redbull und die epicon ist für mich optimal


----------



## Noise (13. Juni 2010)

weiß garnit was meine Santour XMCv2 wiegt,aber die wird auch ihre 2,0-2,3kg haben!

*muss mich verbessern meine wiegt 2,6kg*


----------



## burns68 (14. Juni 2010)

Wisst Ihr, was ich immer noch vermisse???

*DEN BERICHT VON DER "OIL OF OLEF" TOUR!!!*


----------



## Noise (14. Juni 2010)

ohh ja das längst verschollene Thema "Der Bericht"..

würde mich aber auch mal interessieren was damit passiert ist.

Ps. bei Dieter hät es das nicht gegeben.

*@olli*
wieso bist gerstern nit mit nach Zweifall gefahren,war ne lustige Tour..


----------



## highfly78 (14. Juni 2010)

oh ja,man könnt sagen,spaß bis zum umfallen


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juni 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde
wir waren Gestern bei bestem Bikewetter zu einer schönen Tour Richtung Rott unterwegs.Der Weg führte uns über das Solchbachtal zu einem Trail den Dieter mit mir schon 2 mal gefahren ist und der über die Hahnerstrasse nach Rott führt.Von dort über eine lange Steigung zu den großen Holzliegen.Dort eine kurze Pause und ein wenig den Schleebachhanggraben angefahren.Wegen des Zeitmangels dann den Rückweg über den Hasselbachgraben genommen.Dort wollte Gerd eine Stuntdarbietung zeigen und wurde mit Applaus belohnt.Ferner riß kurz vor Ende des Grabens einem Mitfahrer die Kette.Dieses nahm er zum Anlass und regelte erst einmal das Geschäftliche per Handy.Kette geflickt und weiter ging es zum Solchbachtal.Kurz alle Mann sammeln lassen und Highfly machte seinem Name (fly-high)alle Ehre und er warf sich einfach um.Der Rest der Truppe lachte sich erst mal schlapp.Dann in rasanter Abfahrt zum Paternoster und über den Trail ins Solchbachtal und zurück nach Zweifall.
Es war eine feine Runde mit großem Spassfaktor und netten Leuten.
Gruß
Kurzer37
Bilder sind im Album


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (14. Juni 2010)

siehste Marcel, so schnell schreibt man einen Bericht


----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juni 2010)

Morgen um 17:45 Uhr beim Kurzen zu einer kurzen Fat 2Std. rund um Mausbach.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (14. Juni 2010)

wenn ich die zeit habe komm ich und dreh mit euch die Runde

vielleicht bekomm ich den Gerd ja auch aus seinem Schlachthof gelockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (14. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> wenn ich die zeit habe komm ich und dreh mit euch die Runde
> 
> vielleicht bekomm ich den Gerd ja auch aus seinem Schlachthof gelockt



Der alten Killer muß die Frauen scheuchen.


----------



## highfly78 (14. Juni 2010)

Ich bin morgen leider nicht dabei,kinder hüten ist angesagt


----------



## highfly78 (14. Juni 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> ...Kurz alle Mann sammeln lassen und Highfly machte seinem Name (fly-high)alle Ehre und er warf sich einfach um.Der Rest der Truppe lachte sich erst mal schlapp...


 



ich wollt halt auch mal fallen


----------



## Bick (15. Juni 2010)

ich kann heute auch nicht mitfahren


----------



## Noise (15. Juni 2010)

hab gestern nit nach gedacht aber ich hab heute um 7 fahrschule.

Sonst wäre ich gerne mit gefahren..


----------



## kurzer37 (15. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hab gestern nit nach gedacht aber ich hab heute um 7 fahrschule.
> 
> Sonst wäre ich gerne mit gefahren..



Werde dann Heute noch wichtige Private dinge regeln und morgen laufen.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## alter-stinker (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde!!!!

Ich würde gerne am Samstag 19/06/2010 ca. 15:15Uhr eine Runde drehen.

Hatte so an 50 Km, mittleres Tempo und nicht zu anspruchsvoll gedacht.

Wer mag kann gerne Vorschläge machen.

Ich wollte starten Treffpunkt-Omerbach.

Wer Interesse hat bitte melden per Mail.

VLG
Gerd


----------



## highfly78 (15. Juni 2010)

morgen hätt ich zeit für ne feierabendrunde,wär wohl erst 18:30uhr da,da ich morgen mit dem rad zur arbeit fahr,weil mein frau es auto braucht,kannst ja bescheid sagen


----------



## highfly78 (15. Juni 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Werde dann Heute noch wichtige Private dinge regeln und morgen laufen.
> Gruß
> kurzer37




morgen hätt ich zeit für ne feierabendrunde,wär wohl erst 18:30uhr da,da  ich morgen mit dem rad zur arbeit fahr,weil mein frau es auto  braucht,kannst ja bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (15. Juni 2010)

AAHHHHHH ist "das" noch normal??????????

*8.28kg für so ein Moped.*


----------



## Dornfelder (15. Juni 2010)

Tja, das ist halt Kult


----------



## Noise (15. Juni 2010)

aber bei dem preis würde ich nur strasse fahren und dann in frischhaltefolie eingepackt


----------



## XCRacer (15. Juni 2010)

Ich war mal so frei. Ich konnte Marcels Bericht nicht abwarten und hab selber ein paar Zeilen geschrieben 

*Oil of Olef 2010*


----------



## Noise (15. Juni 2010)

haste gut gemacht,glaube bei marcel wird das nix mehr


----------



## burns68 (15. Juni 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei. Ich konnte Marcels Bericht nicht abwarten und hab selber ein paar Zeilen geschrieben
> 
> *Oil of Olef 2010*



Dafür gibt es einen Karmapunkt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (15. Juni 2010)

hatter von mir auch schon einen für bekommen


----------



## Noise (17. Juni 2010)

*hey leute wie sieht es eigentlich aus mit der Samstags-Omba-Tour????
Bis Jetzt noch kein termin..*


----------



## FilledBratze (17. Juni 2010)

Samstag - k. A. Aber ich hab für Sonntag ein TT - Jointventure angepeilt. Los gehts irgendwo bei Linz. 70km 1900 hm und wenn die Tomburger kniffelige Trails schreiben, dann eminen die das auch so. Kann wie immer einen mit dem Wagen mitsamt Radl mitnehmen. Bei Interesse - ich fahr auf jeden Fall.

Ach so: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10267


----------



## FilledBratze (17. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> AAHHHHHH ist "das" noch normal??????????
> 
> *8.28kg für so ein Moped.*



Sowas ist nur was für Spinner, die den Markt mit dem Wald verwechseln.
Die Penisverlängerung verarbeite ich auf ner Trailtour zu Plasteschnipseln

Dumm nur, dass wir allesamt jetzt wegen ein paar solcher Cyberrentner, die richtig Kohle in ein 'cooles Hobby' Ende der Neunziger gesteckt haben, die unverschämten Preise für Material erdulden müssen. An so ein paar Trotteln hat man nämlich damals die finanzielle Schmerzgrenze der Zielgruppe Biker ausgelotet


----------



## Noise (17. Juni 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Samstag - k. A. Aber ich hab für Sonntag ein TT - Jointventure angepeilt. Los gehts irgendwo bei Linz. 70km 1900 hm und wenn die Tomburger kniffelige Trails schreiben, dann eminen die das auch so. Kann wie immer einen mit dem Wagen mitsamt Radl mitnehmen. Bei Interesse - ich fahr auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Ach so: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10267



hmm hört sich nit schlecht an..
ich lass mir das mal durch n kopf gehen...


----------



## Noise (17. Juni 2010)

ich drehe gegen 16:30 eine kleine runde,einfach melden bei interesse.


----------



## Noise (17. Juni 2010)

wer Samstag um 15:30 Lust und Zeit hat werde mit Gerd eine Runde drehen,Link.


----------



## highfly78 (17. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> wer Samstag um 15:30 Lust und Zeit hat werde mit Gerd eine Runde drehen,Link.


 

wenn mich der notdienst nicht zu sehr schlaucht denk ich ma das ich mitkomm,wenn ihr mich mitnehmt,werd euch dann aber anrufen


----------



## burns68 (17. Juni 2010)

Termin für Samstag!

Da ich am Samstag noch zeitig weg muss. Start um 10:00 Uhr.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10353


----------



## Noise (17. Juni 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> wenn mich der notdienst nicht zu sehr schlaucht denk ich ma das ich mitkomm,wenn ihr mich mitnehmt,werd euch dann aber anrufen



Ok mach das..


> Termin für Samstag!
> 
> Da ich am Samstag noch zeitig weg muss. Start um 10:00 Uhr.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10353


werde mit euch mit fahren,und später mit mit Highfly und alter-stinker noch ne entspannungstour fahren

@olli 
Bis wann musst'n du in E-weiler sein????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (17. Juni 2010)

@ Noise - spätestens um 15:30 muss ich wieder zu Hause sein!


----------



## Noise (17. Juni 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> @ Noise - spätestens um 15:30 muss ich wieder zu Hause sein!


das passt doch,mal gucken was dannach die Tour sagt..


----------



## niki-2 (17. Juni 2010)

Bin arbeiten

Aber bald geht´s wieder los!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (17. Juni 2010)

endlich wieder Struktur


----------



## RS-Hunter (18. Juni 2010)

Happy Birthday

lieber Markus​​

lass es heute mal so richtig krachen! ​


----------



## niki-2 (18. Juni 2010)

Markus und einen schönen Tag!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## GeDe (18. Juni 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Grüße
GeDe


----------



## FilledBratze (18. Juni 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag, Markus

Lass Dich feiern.


----------



## Xxmurax (18. Juni 2010)

GRUSS-DA-LASS.

Boah war lange nicht mehr hier. und den fred gibt's noch.
bis demnächst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. Juni 2010)

Happy Birthday to yooouuuuu!

 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Markusch! ​

@Murat: Hey, du lebst noch?! Wann kommst du noch mal zu 'nem Marathon vorbei? Beim Schinderhannes haben wir dich vermisst!


----------



## burns68 (18. Juni 2010)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Schönen Urlaub!​*​


----------



## kurzer37 (18. Juni 2010)

Und auch von mir für dich
Alles gute zum Geburtstag,  Markus

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## celle (18. Juni 2010)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzeltag!

​


----------



## MausD (18. Juni 2010)

Endlich mal am gleichen Tag

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag MC - Markus 
 und  gibts dann später...


Morgen bin ich doch nicht dabei, ist mir zu früh und ich hab noch den Ar... voll Arbeit, deswegen hat das mit dem Bericht auch nicht geklappt.
Danke René


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (18. Juni 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche, morgen checke ich mal die Trails in den bulgarischen Bergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeJott (19. Juni 2010)

Hi Markus, Du alter Marathonrivale 

Von mir noch die besten Glückwünsche nachträglich !

Gerd


----------



## burns68 (19. Juni 2010)

Ich habe dem Termin für Heute abgesagt. Ich fahre alleine.


----------



## Noise (19. Juni 2010)

wie alleine,hab mich jetzt extra fertig gemacht.und steh abschussbereit hier....


----------



## FilledBratze (19. Juni 2010)

Ich auch, allerdings aufm Klo - hab Magen - Darm


----------



## Noise (19. Juni 2010)

naja egal so bin ich später fit für die runde mit Gerd...


----------



## Noise (19. Juni 2010)

Bin jetzt einmal Fertig,sonst keiner lust zu Radln????


----------



## highfly78 (19. Juni 2010)

@noise&alter-stinker

ich fahr heut mittag nicht mit,hab zuviel zu tun und kann das nich schieben,wünsch euch viel spaß


----------



## Noise (19. Juni 2010)

kein Problem,der Tag wird kommen

*PS: ICH WILL RADL'N*


----------



## Noise (19. Juni 2010)

Tour Heute gestrichen wegen schlechtem wetter....

*@kurzer und HighFly:
wie sieht ess bei euch mit morgen aus..???*


----------



## highfly78 (19. Juni 2010)

schlecht,morgen is ma family dran,sonst gibt das  und  von mein frau,aber wetter is auch für morgen nich besser gemeldet,falls dich das nun tröstet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (19. Juni 2010)

wetter für morgen hab ich schon gesehn...


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Tour Heute gestrichen wegen schlechtem wetter....
> 
> *@kurzer und HighFly:
> wie sieht ess bei euch mit morgen aus..???*



@kurzer37 hat Nachtschicht und fährt bei Wetter am Montag eine Runde.


----------



## Noise (19. Juni 2010)

@ kurzer
oh ok mit der Nachschicht wusst ich nit,mein alter hat ja urlaub und sitzt in der Türkei...


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> @ kurzer
> oh ok mit der Nachschicht wusst ich nit,mein alter hat ja urlaub und sitzt in der Türkei...



Dachte der sitzt irgendwo anders


----------



## highfly78 (19. Juni 2010)

@kurzer
wann wolltest du denn montag los,wie ich dich kenn zu ner zeit wo andere arbeiten,oder???


----------



## kurzer37 (20. Juni 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> @kurzer
> wann wolltest du denn montag los,wie ich dich kenn zu ner zeit wo andere arbeiten,oder???


Nein andere haben Feierabend du arbeitest nur falsch gegen 14:30Uhr.


----------



## highfly78 (20. Juni 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Nein andere haben Feierabend du arbeitest nur falsch gegen 14:30Uhr.




arbeiten ist nie richtig,egal zu welcher zeit,naja sag bescheid wenn du nochma zu ner zeit fährst wo ich auch kann,kennst ja meine zeitrechnung


----------



## kurzer37 (21. Juni 2010)

@alter Stinker falls du mitfahren möchtest um 14.45Uhr bei mir oder um 15Uhr ab Vichter Landhaus.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Jule (21. Juni 2010)

Huch, viel zu spät....aber ich gucke im Moment so selten in den Fred hier....

*Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag, Markus!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (23. Juni 2010)

Geht am Samstag was? Wäre dann gerne dabei


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

ohne Dieter geht hier irgendwie Garnix mehr,...
*DIETER..!!!*Laut Schrei**


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

*@Gerd,micha u. micha:*
also so wie es aussieht bekomme ich morgen frei und kann mit fahren..


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> *@Gerd,micha u. micha:*
> also so wie es aussieht bekomme ich morgen frei und kann mit fahren..



Hat sich aber noch keiner eingetragen und der micha muß werken der andere hat früh.


----------



## niki-2 (23. Juni 2010)

Sorry Jungs

muß leider arbeiten

Was soll ich machen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Hat sich aber noch keiner eingetragen und der micha muß werken der andere hat früh.


also ich bin eh dabei,aber wenn sonst keiner mitfährt sollen wir dann nicht noch auf gerd warten(15:30)???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs
> 
> muß leider arbeiten
> 
> Was soll ich machen



ich kann sagen ich leide mit dir,..
fährst du nicht ab und zu ne Feierabend runde?
würde mich anschließen sind wir beide nicht allein unterwegs,und so weit weg wohnste ja nit..


----------



## niki-2 (23. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ich kann sagen ich leide mit dir,..
> fährst du nicht ab und zu ne Feierabend runde?
> würde mich anschließen sind wir beide nicht allein unterwegs,und so weit weg wohnste ja nit..



Gerne!!!

Wahrscheinlich fahre ich morgen früh!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Gerne!!!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich fahre ich morgen früh!!!!
> 
> ...


sollte ich wirklich frei haben fahre ich mit,was wäre ungefähr die zeit??
weil wollte dann später ja noch mit kurzer und alter-stinker fahren


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

*so habe morgen Frei*

@Dieter
also wenn du willst kann ich morgen früh mit dir Fahren..

@Micha 
wenn du wie gesagt noch etwas warten kannst fahren Gerd und ich gerne mit dir,weil er erst um 15.15 aus dem Laden kann...


----------



## kurzer37 (23. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> *so habe morgen Frei*
> 
> @Dieter
> also wenn du willst kann ich morgen früh mit dir Fahren..
> ...



Das wird mir dann zu Spät habe Früh und wollte danach erst essen und es fährt noch jemand aus Vicht mit.Der Gerd hat sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

ich quatsch gleich mal mit dem wenn wir uns um 15:30 aufn weg machen sind wir ja zeitgleich unterwegs vielleicht stoßen wir irgendwo aufeinander...


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

@Kurzer:
also Gerd und ich sind morgen um 15:15 am vichterlandhaus..


----------



## burns68 (23. Juni 2010)

Wie versprochen, gefahren wird auf jeden Fall!

Los eintragen!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10353


----------



## Noise (23. Juni 2010)

ja aber da bin ich sowas von dabei

ausser ich muss am Samstag Arbeiten...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juni 2010)

Prima, da komm ich auch noch mal mit vor der nächsten Pause :-(
Ich steig in Hamich ein, bin ab 11:15 an der Kreuzung Omerbach/Feldweg Gressenich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (24. Juni 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Prima, da komm ich auch noch mal mit vor der nächsten Pause :-(
> Ich steig in Hamich ein, bin ab 11:15 an der Kreuzung Omerbach/Feldweg Gressenich



Hi Mirko,
ich wollte am Korkus rauf zur Heistener Straße kannste bitte dort hin kommen?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juni 2010)

ne, ist mir zu weit ;-)
Also dann bin ich 11:15 da oben.


----------



## burns68 (24. Juni 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ne, ist mir zu weit ;-)
> Also dann bin ich 11:15 da oben.


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo
war Heute eine schöne Runde mit wie von Noise gefordert einigen Trails und _Schiebepassagen_ wie bei Dieter. Eine tolle Truppe von 6 Mann und danach bei Galmei ein kühles Blondes.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Noise (24. Juni 2010)

ja stimmt wohl war eine schöne Tour auch mit meinem platten.Waren echt ein paar geile Trails bei(Like a HardTailRodeo),und dann bei dem Wetter.

Top Truppe,immer gerne wieder..


----------



## Noise (25. Juni 2010)

also jungs mein solarladegerät ist heute gekommen,und ich muss sagen das ding geht echt gut..

Der Akku wird selbst in der Wohnung ohne direkte sonnen Einstrahlung geladen..

Geile sache zum musik hören im Garten,einziges Problem:Ich hab keinen Garten...

Fazit: TOP


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Juni 2010)

Ich muss mal schauen wies heute aufm Bike läuft. Bin immer noch was angeschlagen und schlapp von dem blöden Infekt. Vielleicht steig ich dann heute je nach Befinden eher aus. Bis gleich.


----------



## burns68 (26. Juni 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen wies heute aufm Bike läuft. Bin immer noch was angeschlagen und schlapp von dem blöden Infekt. Vielleicht steig ich dann heute je nach Befinden eher aus. Bis gleich.



Kein Thema!


----------



## Noise (26. Juni 2010)

warte grade auf meine freundin........

könntet ihr vielleicht bis 10 mach auf mich warten?????
wäre echt nett!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## celle (26. Juni 2010)

Wo bleibt der Bericht?


PS Es war eine schöne Tour


----------



## XCRacer (26. Juni 2010)

Schon längst online!


----------



## celle (26. Juni 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schon längst online!



Das nenn ich mal fix


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Juni 2010)

Heyho, geile Tour mit lustigen Leuten Wie wärs Morgen mit Sahnetrails  Meroder Wald oder doch lieber TrailWandererStangen - Slalom um  Nideggen?


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Juni 2010)

Schöner Bericht. Danke, René.


----------



## Noise (26. Juni 2010)

war echt leckerchen bei dem wetter,wenn wir so eine tour nächsten Samstag auf kette bekommen recht mir das voll aus..

Top bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (26. Juni 2010)

Ja, das war eine super Omba-Tour, mit allem was dazu gehört! 

Mit Hin- und Rückreise haben wir dann auch die 100 voll gemacht.


----------



## Noise (26. Juni 2010)

morgen,Trails?...bin dabei!!


----------



## burns68 (26. Juni 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schon längst online!


TOP!!! Danke!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Juni 2010)

Aaah, da hab ich euch doch heut verpasst ! Dresbach stand heut auch auf meiner To-Do-Liste. Der lässt sich ja wieder saubärst runterbrezeln oda ?


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Juni 2010)

Unten kurz vor dem letzten S liegt noch ein Baum quer. Ist aber gut zu sehen


----------



## Noise (26. Juni 2010)

@FilledBratze
willst du morgen wirklich fahren??
weil ich werde morgen denke ich mit Gerd fahren,wenn du willst kannste dich dran hängen..


----------



## FilledBratze (26. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> morgen,Trails?...bin dabei!!



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10405:daumen:


----------



## Noise (26. Juni 2010)

binnsch dabei,was auch sonst...
verusche morgen früh noch Gerd zu erreichen..


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2010)

Hey Kollegas vom Omerbach,
bin gestern vonn Gottfriedskreuz über den Trail an der Suesendell gefahren. Das Teil ist ja vom Harvester zerfurscht wie die Sau. Gibts da ne einigermassen schöne Variante wie ich vom Gottfriedskreuz nach Vicht/Stollenwerk komme ? So wie ich das auf der Karte  sehe geht das nur über Forstautobahn oder Teer, oda ?
Schöne Jeroß us Kummere
Hubert


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Juni 2010)

Moin Hubert.

Mitfahren hilft Z.B. heute um *11:30* Ecke Herrenfeldchen/Eifelstraße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (27. Juni 2010)

so werde um ca 11:20 am Treffpunkt sein...


----------



## Noise (27. Juni 2010)

da haben stephan und ich ja richtig aufe kacke gehauen,30km davon 10km geschoben,..den rest erzähl besser der stephan..


----------



## SabineRT (27. Juni 2010)

Liebe Ombas,

vielen Dank für die tolle Tour gestern. Hat Riesenspaß gemacht!

Viele Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. Juni 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Moin Hubert.
> 
> Mitfahren hilft Z.B. heute um *11:30* Ecke Herrenfeldchen/Eifelstraße.



Okidoki, ich komm mal auf ne Tour am legendären Omerbach vorbei. Wird aber sicherlich August werden, ersma is AlpenX angesacht. 
Thx


----------



## burns68 (27. Juni 2010)

SabineRT schrieb:


> Liebe Ombas,
> 
> vielen Dank für die tolle Tour gestern. Hat Riesenspaß gemacht!
> 
> ...



Freut mich!

Bis demnächst!


----------



## burns68 (27. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ... davon 10km geschoben,..den rest erzähl besser der stephan..



Kette gerissen?


----------



## Noise (27. Juni 2010)

nee nit ganz,eher Tretlager vs. Kurbel...


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Juni 2010)

Nach dem Spiel ist der Gram über die zerwichste Titanwelle schon fast vergessen. Nach einem Sprung quittierte die Tretlagerwelle nach schätzungsweise 7 - 9 Jahren ihren Dienst. Ermüdungsriss auf der rechten Seite. In einer Vitrine hätte sie ein würdigeres Ende gefunden - aber es gibt  ja zum Glück Metallkleber Schade, wäre links gerissen, hätte ich die Trailrunde noch auf einen Bein abgespult, aber leider taugte das ledierte Rad nur noch als Tretroller nach Hause. Aber nächste Woche zeig ich dann endlich, dass ich außer Destruction Derby auch noch das guiden drauf hab

Aber zur 'Tour': Von Herrenfeldchen aus gings rauf nach Heistern, da dann ab in den Wald. Der Trail, der runter zum Hundeheim in Schevenhütte runterführt, wurde von den forstlichen so vorbildlich aufgeräumt, dass der Einstieg vom Trail neben den Bäumen auch noch mit weg ist. Unten angekommen sind wir rechts auf den Trail parallel zur Straße abgebogen, um uns in Schevenhütte links hoch zum Franzosenkreux zu verdrücken. Dort den Trail hochwärts genommen, suchten wir dessen Verlängerung auf der anderen Seite der Forstautobahn jedoch vergeblich. Ein bißchen improvisiert, waren wir aber wieder auf Kurs Richtung Meroder Trails, die wir mit den Trails um die Laufenburg eigentlich verbinden wollten. Naja, Rest kennt ihr ja


----------



## Noise (27. Juni 2010)

wäre es nicht so gekommen wäre es bestimmt eine geile runde geworden,aber muss sagen gelacht wurde geng....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (27. Juni 2010)

Und hier noch ein paar Impressionen von der improvisierten Sonntagstour:







Friedhof der Kuscheltiere





​                                                                                                                            süss, ne!






Hinrichtung  meines Bikes mit Gottes Hilfe


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Juni 2010)

Wer löscht denn hier die Bilder aus den Beiträgen? Wenns der Admin war, kannste den Rest auch gleich mit löschen, oder willste mich blosstellen 120kb lässt das IBC ja auch viel zu fett werden - aber gleich untendrunter ein Werbevideo von soner Schlitzaugenkarre.


----------



## Noise (28. Juni 2010)

Hier kannst auch meinen image hoster nutzen.....


----------



## Noise (28. Juni 2010)

ist das da rechts auf dem bild vom Rursee-marathon etwa der Rene???


----------



## XCRacer (28. Juni 2010)

Das ist kein Bild vom Rursee-Marathon, sondern vom MTB-Rennen in Einruhr 2003


----------



## Noise (28. Juni 2010)

Ahhh,ok

dachte nur weil es auf der Rursee-Marathon Seite zu finden war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dornfelder (28. Juni 2010)

Und ich hab' damals auf den Auslöser gedrückt...nicht nur bei diesem ...lang, lang ist's her...


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Juni 2010)

Was soll mir das nützen, wenn irgend so ein Hobbit meine Bilder wieder aus den Beiträgen löscht. Außerdem sieht der Code ziemlich unsicher aus - ich vergeb doch keine root- Rechte auf meine Partition, wo die Daten drauf liegen*lol*


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Juni 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Hier kannst auch meinen image hoster nutzen.....


Was soll mir das nützen, wenn irgend so ein Hobbit meine Bilder wieder  aus den Beiträgen löscht. Außerdem sieht der Code ziemlich unsicher aus -  ich vergeb doch keine root- Rechte auf meine Partition, wo die Daten  drauf liegen*lol*


----------



## Noise (28. Juni 2010)

> Außerdem sieht der Code ziemlich unsicher aus - ich vergeb doch keine root- Rechte auf meine Partition, wo die Daten drauf liegen*lol*



wo und bei wem musste ROOT-rechte geben,bei mir?,bestimmt nit!
wenn du meinen hoster meinst,da liegen mittlerweile merhrere 100 fotos aus meinem Forum und von leuten die ihn so nutzen...




> Was soll mir das nützen, wenn irgend so ein Hobbit meine Bilder wieder aus den Beiträgen löscht.



die bilder sind doch in deinem Beitrag,nur ist die verknüpfung blind also der link zum bild führt ins nix.siehe hier:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




würde die bilder einfach nochmal hochladen und neu einfügen würde wetten dannach gehts...


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Juni 2010)

Genau das ist das Problem. Meine Bilder wurden in Links umgewandelt. Warum auch mmer. Es ist aber eingefügtes Bildmaterial, was kein Link, sondern Content ist.


----------



## Noise (28. Juni 2010)

auch ein eingebundenes image ist ein link,diese 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 symbol zeigt einfach nur das etwas mit dem link nicht stimmt...


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Juni 2010)

Mein Browser zeigt mir noch nicht einmal das Symbol für nen blinden Link an. Ich weiß, welches Du meinst, kanns aber bei aller Liebe nirgends finden


----------



## Dornfelder (29. Juni 2010)

@Bratze: Klick mal im Kontrollzentrum unten links auf Anhänge und schau mal nach, ob sie dort zu finden sind. Wenn ja, am besten löschen und noch einmal versuchen. Vielleicht waren sie ja auch etwas zu groß?!


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Juni 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> @Bratze: Vielleicht waren sie ja auch etwas zu groß?!



Das größte hatte 67kb nach skalieren und komprimieren. Gut, dass ich das Studium abgebrochen hab' - kann noch nicht einmal einen Link erstellen


```
<head>

<SCRIPT>
var thumb = null;function showThumbnail(which,e){thumb = document.getElementById('thumb');if( thumb && thumb.style.visibility == 'hidden' ){thumb.style.left = e.pageX ? pageXOffset + e.clientX + 20 : 

</head>


<body>

<DIV id=thumb style="VISIBILITY: hidden;POSITION: absolute"></DIV>
<A onmouseover="showThumbnail('682126.jpg',event)" onmouseout=closeThumbnail() href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/682126" >Siehste, kaputt!</A>

</body>
```


----------



## FilledBratze (29. Juni 2010)

Ich gebs auf, dem Board heir kommt man nicht mal mit code bei So ein Kot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (29. Juni 2010)

wer hat lust gegen 16:00-16:30 (sollte das wetter passen) eine feierabendrunde zu drehen???


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Juni 2010)

Bin schon zum rennradeln verabredet und immer noch auf Mission transmission am MTB


----------



## FilledBratze (1. Juli 2010)

Die Weisheit eines Madriter Taxifahrers: "Si una  mujer no es un poco putilla, ella es sólo un trozo de carne de pie." (If a woman is not a little bit sluty, she's just a piece of walking meat)


----------



## Noise (1. Juli 2010)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit samstag aus?
Müssen bei dem wetter auf jedenfall eine Tour machen...


----------



## burns68 (2. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> wie sieht es eigentlich mit samstag aus?
> Müssen bei dem wetter auf jedenfall eine Tour machen...



Sorry, ich kann nicht. Mein Schreibtisch ist zu voll!


----------



## Noise (2. Juli 2010)

hmmm schade,das wird wohl ein einsamer samstag.sollte jemand fahren einfach melden.


----------



## Noise (2. Juli 2010)

also habe grade mal mit Gerd gesprochen er würde gerne gegen 16:30 fahen...also wer morgen lust hat einfach eintragen....


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> also habe grade mal mit Gerd gesprochen er würde gerne gegen 16:30 fahen...also wer morgen lust hat einfach eintragen....




Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ich fahre um 15.30Uhr.


----------



## Noise (2. Juli 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil ich fahre um 15.30Uhr.




hööhh versteh ich nicht habe dich doch garnit gemeint????

würde gerne mit euch mitfahren,aber ich passe mich zeitlich ein bisschen an Gerd da er sonst nicht zum Radln kommt..Sry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hmmm schade,das wird wohl ein einsamer samstag.sollte jemand fahren einfach melden.



Hast doch Alle angesprochen oder nicht?Dann solltest du auch in Stolberg mal nachsehen.


----------



## Noise (2. Juli 2010)

naja versuche eigentlich immer erst was zu finden ohne große anreise

aber sollte gerd doch abspringen warum auch immer werde ich mich natürlich an euch hängen,oder vor euch mal schauen...


----------



## kurzer37 (2. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> naja versuche eigentlich immer erst was zu finden ohne große anreise
> 
> aber sollte gerd doch abspringen warum auch immer werde ich mich natürlich an euch hängen,oder vor euch mal schauen...



Du zählst mich schon für zwei wie lieb.


----------



## Noise (2. Juli 2010)

ja siehste mal,....

ne quatsch dachte Bikekalle und Goawilli sind da auch bei...

aber wie gesagt wenn gerd doch nicht kann fahre ich bei euch mit,(hoffe bis dahin mit neuer Gabel...*Freu*


----------



## GeJott (2. Juli 2010)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey Kollegas vom Omerbach,
> bin gestern vonn Gottfriedskreuz über den Trail an der Suesendell gefahren. Das Teil ist ja vom Harvester zerfurscht wie die Sau. Gibts da ne einigermassen schöne Variante wie ich vom Gottfriedskreuz nach Vicht/Stollenwerk komme ? So wie ich das auf der Karte  sehe geht das nur über Forstautobahn oder Teer, oda ?
> Schöne Jeroß us Kummere
> Hubert



Hi Hubert,

Mit Trails in dieser Gegend sieht es eher mau aus. Du musst auf jeden Fall über Forstweg und Teerstrasse bis zum alten Forsthaus Süssendell. Dort links weiter über Forstweg in richtung Vicht. Am Waldrand angekommen gibt es eine flowige und eine technische Trail-Variante.

Genaueres steht dann im Track.

Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (2. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> also habe grade mal mit Gerd gesprochen er würde gerne gegen 16:30 fahen...also wer morgen lust hat einfach eintragen....


Zu dieser Uhrzeit seid ihr bestimmt alleine im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. Juli 2010)

bis 33°C und ab nachmittag heftige Gewitter 
aber sollten die Jungs von eifelwetter arg daneben liegen komm ich vielleicht mit.

Für Sonntag ist besseres Bike-Wetter angesagt mit max. 27°C, da wollte ich abends was fahren, tagsüber ist einfach zu heiß. Wenn jemand so ab frühestens 17:00 Uhr (lieber später) dabei sein will bitte melden.


----------



## burns68 (2. Juli 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> bis 33°C und ab nachmittag heftige Gewitter



Lass sie doch, die sind noch jung! Das werden die auch noch lernen, dass hoche Temperaturen nur dem Kreislauf schaden.


----------



## Noise (2. Juli 2010)

joa was nit tötet härtet ab,....und bin heute auch bei dem wetter in der prallen sonne geradelt(BSS 8runden und danach mit Trikot und co. ins nass)...

@rene :
is mir sogar recht ich hasse fussball dann lieber raus aus der city in unseren wald...


----------



## Noise (2. Juli 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Für Sonntag ist besseres Bike-Wetter angesagt mit max. 27°C, da wollte ich abends was fahren, tagsüber ist einfach zu heiß. Wenn jemand so ab frühestens 17:00 Uhr (lieber später) dabei sein will bitte melden.



will dabei sein,egal wann,egal wo,bin einfach dabei


----------



## highfly78 (3. Juli 2010)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Für Sonntag ist besseres Bike-Wetter angesagt mit max. 27°C, da wollte ich abends was fahren, tagsüber ist einfach zu heiß. Wenn jemand so ab frühestens 17:00 Uhr (lieber später) dabei sein will bitte melden.


 

in welche richtung wolltest du denn,falls es richtung zweifall geht,würd ich mich ab apfelhof oder so dran hängen,kannst ja bescheid sagen,achja und auch lieber später sind sonntag erst ma mit den kids am rursee


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. Juli 2010)

Richtung Zweifall läßt sich einrichten, ich melde mich morgen früh wann ich fahren werde.


----------



## highfly78 (3. Juli 2010)

ich wollt gegen 18:30uhr los,treff mich dann auch mit nem gast aus breinig,ein einsteiger wollt mit ihm mitte hasselbach,dann nw über rotterdell und oben an der schneise kann er dann nach breinig zurück,aber sag bescheid wann du losradelst und ob du richtung zweifall unterwegs sein wirst,falls ja 18:30uhr apfelhofstr. 14a

das gilt im übrigen für alle die mit wollen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Juli 2010)

sorry, war segeln...


----------



## Noise (5. Juli 2010)

Findet ihr nicht auch das "Hippopotomonstrosesquippedaliophobie" nicht die richtige Bezeichnung für Angst vor langen Worten ist??????


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Juli 2010)

GeJott schrieb:


> Hi Hubert,
> 
> Mit Trails in dieser Gegend sieht es eher mau aus. Du musst auf jeden Fall über Forstweg und Teerstrasse bis zum alten Forsthaus Süssendell. Dort links weiter über Forstweg in richtung Vicht. Am Waldrand angekommen gibt es eine flowige und eine technische Trail-Variante.
> 
> ...



Hey Gerd, dank dir das schau ich mir mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (7. Juli 2010)

kleine bis mittlere FAT für morgen Abend!!

Wer Lust und Zeit hat eintragen!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10469

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (7. Juli 2010)

hey das ist doch mal was...hab mich mal ganz optimistisch eingetragen hoffe das ich es bis zur angegebenen zeit schaffe....ansonsten nicht auf mich warten...


----------



## Noise (7. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe das klappt morgen,grad neue gabel eingebaut,muss morgen unbedingt Probe gefahren werden....*Riesiges loch in den Arsch Freu*


----------



## alter-stinker (7. Juli 2010)

hey Ihr Wilden,
*ja zu 99% bin ich auch dabei!*


Wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte melde ich mich per Handy.

VLG
Gerd


----------



## Noise (7. Juli 2010)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> hey Ihr Wilden,
> *ja zu 99% bin ich auch dabei!*
> 
> :



das ist doch mal was....


----------



## Noise (9. Juli 2010)

*habe gesehen das für morgen kein Termin eingetragen ist,hat keiner lust morgen zu fahren???

könnte um 11.00 am Omerbach sein..*


----------



## Noise (10. Juli 2010)

hat keiner lust????


----------



## kurzer37 (10. Juli 2010)

Doch hier ein *Termin für Morgen  *http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10485 .

Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (10. Juli 2010)

hier mag eh keiner ,aber ich bin dabei...was sonst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (10. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hier mag eh keiner ,aber ich bin dabei...was sonst..



Sorry Dirk, mir ist es viel zu heiß zum Biken.


----------



## Noise (10. Juli 2010)

wenigstens äusserst du dich dazu,die anderen schlafen ja eh alle...
bin grad die 40km "eshweiler Wald und Wiesen Tour" gefahren,eigentlich eine lach nr was Hm angeht,aber bei dem wetter isset schon etwas härter..
werde morgen mit dem kurzen fahren...
termin!
ich fahr mim radl hin wer will kann sich ja anschliessen...


----------



## highfly78 (10. Juli 2010)

ich war bis grad am rursee,werd morgen früh um 6uhr ne runde fahren,wer will treffpunkt sägewerk zweifall,wird so bis 8:30Uhr gefahren,danach mach ich mich nämlich auf den weg zum see


----------



## Noise (10. Juli 2010)

der kurze hat doch nen termin für 9:30 fahr doch dann mit...


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juli 2010)

da hatte ich die füße schon im wasser,sind wie gesagt um 6uhr gestartet,war angenehm


----------



## FilledBratze (12. Juli 2010)

Das mit dem früh los fahren besticht durch seine Effizient und Einfachheit. Morgen mach ich das auch. Wieso bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (12. Juli 2010)

Hey leute wetter war gestern top aber nicht wirklich gut für mein handy,habs leider aufem Balkon Strehen gelassen und leider Beim Schauer Etwas nass geworden(Gott sei dank Versichert),will aber das nächste nicht schon wieder opfern.........

hat Vielleicht einer von euch Ein Garmin für kleines Geld zu verkaufen???????????


----------



## highfly78 (12. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Hey leute wetter war gestern top aber nicht wirklich gut für mein handy,habs leider aufem Balkon Strehen gelassen und leider Beim Schauer Etwas nass geworden(Gott sei dank Versichert),will aber das nächste nicht schon wieder opfern.........
> 
> hat Vielleicht einer von euch Ein Garmin für kleines Geld zu verkaufen???????????





wie klein soll der preis denn sein???


----------



## kurzer37 (12. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Hey leute wetter war gestern top aber nicht wirklich gut für mein handy,habs leider aufem Balkon Strehen gelassen und leider Beim Schauer Etwas nass geworden(Gott sei dank Versichert),will aber das nächste nicht schon wieder opfern.........
> 
> hat Vielleicht einer von euch Ein Garmin für kleines Geld zu verkaufen???????????



Habe einen Garmin Etrex mit Fahrradhalter - Tasche - Kabel usw. für 50.
Gruß
kurzer37


----------



## Noise (12. Juli 2010)

aber die Etrax sind ohne karte oder=???


----------



## Noise (12. Juli 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> wie klein soll der preis denn sein???



kommt aufs gerät an,was haltet ihr vom Dakota 10/20 oder gibts da noch welche die fürs biken genau so gut sind.....

also ich finde Kartenmaterial sollte schon aufspielbar sein,oder meint ihr nicht??????

Tips und Empfehlungen sind willkommen...


----------



## Noise (12. Juli 2010)

highfly78 schrieb:


> wie klein soll der preis denn sein???



kommt aufs gerät an,was haltet ihr vom Dakota 10/20 oder gibts da noch welche die fürs biken genau so gut sind.....

also ich finde Kartenmaterial sollte schon aufspielbar sein,oder meint ihr nicht??????

und noch was lohnt sich ein modell mit " barometrischer Höhenmesser" oder reichen Gps+Karten daten zur auswertung zum Hmprofil?????

Tips und Empfehlungen sind willkommen...


----------



## PacMan (12. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Tips und Empfehlungen sind willkommen...


Tipps und Empfehlungen findest du massig im entsprechenden Forum.


----------



## Noise (12. Juli 2010)

man kann doch mal fragen,verlasse mich da auch lieber auf leute die ich kenne


----------



## kurzer37 (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Die Fat wird auf 16Uhr vorverlegt.
Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## highfly78 (13. Juli 2010)

@noise

hey,wie sieht es mit freitag aus,biste dabei beim radtreff am ring,ich frag nur damit wir planen können wann,wie und womit wir rauffahren
meld dich ma deswegen

gruß micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (13. Juli 2010)

FAT für Donnerstag

Wer Lust und laune hat bitte eintragen!!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10499

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (13. Juli 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> FAT für Donnerstag
> 
> Wer Lust und laune hat bitte eintragen!!!!
> 
> ...



schade leider nicht meine zeit


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (13. Juli 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> FAT für Donnerstag
> 
> Wer Lust und laune hat bitte eintragen!!!!
> 
> ...



dabei!


----------



## niki-2 (14. Juli 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> FAT für Donnerstag
> 
> Wer Lust und laune hat bitte eintragen!!!!
> 
> ...



Sorry mußte die FAT leider auf Freitag verlegen, da ich noch einen dringenden Termin habe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10499

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## alter-stinker (14. Juli 2010)

hallo Dieter,

das ist sehr schade! 
Hoffentlich ist alles gut bei dir.
Leider kann ich am Freitag nicht. Sei nicht böse,wir versuchen es später noch mal.

JETZT MEIN AUFRUF!!!
Wer Lust und Laune hat Donnerstag ein FAT zu fahren bitte melden!?!?

Start so gegen 16:00, 40-50 km, Runde in der schönen Nordeifel
bitte per Mail melden.

VLG
Gerd


----------



## Noise (14. Juli 2010)

@dieter:
 können ja freitag zusammen fahren......

@Gerd:
würde wie du weißt gerne,aber hab Donnerstag leider Fahrschule.....


----------



## alter-stinker (15. Juli 2010)

Sonntag-Morgen-Tour??

Wer hat Lust eine kleine Runde, Sonntag so gegen 9:00 mitzufahren? 
Ich hatte so 40-50km in mittlerem Tempo geplant, durch die Wälder der Nordeifel.

Bei Interesse bitte per Mail melden.
VLG
Gerd


----------



## Noise (16. Juli 2010)

Sry Dieter aber muss für heute passen....hab mich dazu verleiten lassen mitem Rene ne runde zu fahren und bin grad mit 99,2km aufem garmin nach hause gekommen...

Denke nicht das ich noch in der verfassung bin mit zu kommen,würde glaube ich eher die gruppe bremsen und nicht viel spass haben....

Muss ja auch für morgen fit sein....


----------



## kurzer37 (17. Juli 2010)

Werde Heute nicht fahren habe mir das Knie verdreht und muß mich schonen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (17. Juli 2010)

Armer Kurzer. Gute Besserung.


----------



## PacMan (17. Juli 2010)

celle schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Bericht?



Hier!


----------



## celle (17. Juli 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hier!



Hab ich schon gesehen


----------



## Spinmonster (19. Juli 2010)

Schaaaade, wenn wir gewusst hätten, dass die ganzen "Geräusch Lursche" zu Haus bleiben, wären wir auch gerne mitgekommen. Gerne würden wir wiedermal mitrollen, falls noch mal eine solch nette und elitäre Gesellschaft geplant ist ;-))
!Chucky!


----------



## burns68 (19. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> ... "Geräusch Lursche" ...QUOTE]


----------



## Noise (19. Juli 2010)

so ich mach mich jetzt mal aufen weg zum Urlaub

wünsche euch eine schöne warme Woche,und erholt euch gut von mir ......

und vorher noch lecker grillfleisch beim gerd holen,danke dir noch mal....echt emfhelenswert!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. Juli 2010)

Das wird mir fehlen


----------



## Spinmonster (19. Juli 2010)

Ich sach nur: Spam Ordner - tolle Erfindung!

War da früher doch schön, als in diesem Forum nur ...

!Chucky!


----------



## rollerhotte (19. Juli 2010)

uiuiui - der Chucky wetzt das Messer, jetzt wird Grillfleisch geschreddert...


----------



## burns68 (19. Juli 2010)

Dat Geräusch versteht es nicht!


----------



## PacMan (19. Juli 2010)

Ihr habt 'ne fiese Charakter!


----------



## GeJott (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab nix mehr zum Lesen.


----------



## FilledBratze (20. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Ich sach nur: Spam Ordner - tolle Erfindung!
> 
> War da früher doch schön, als in diesem Forum nur ...
> 
> !Chucky!



... da hat er beim Schreiben noch gemerkt, dass der Anspruch auf ihn selbst nicht zutrifft


----------



## GeDe (20. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Schaaaade, wenn wir gewusst hätten, dass die ganzen "Geräusch Lursche" zu Haus bleiben, wären wir auch gerne mitgekommen. Gerne würden wir wiedermal mitrollen, falls noch mal eine solch nette und elitäre Gesellschaft geplant ist ;-))
> !Chucky!



Wie wär's denn im September bei mir????


----------



## Spinmonster (20. Juli 2010)

Höö! Nix da!
Erst bei mir! Auf die Brünsümer Heidi!
Wenn der Dieta nur endlich mal Zeit hätte!!!!
!Chucky!


----------



## GeDe (20. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Höö! Nix da!
> Erst bei mir! Auf die Brünsümer Heidi!
> Wenn der Dieta nur endlich mal Zeit hätte!!!!
> !Chucky!



es jo jot, stell dich net esu ahn, ich h an dich nit verjesse, ever ming 
zick wor knapp. Et witt ever langsam besser, ich komme dann noch ob
ding Heidi, verloss dich drop.  ever vürher weed noch jed geübt un trai-
niert, damet ich methale kann.

Viele Grüsse an Euch beide. 
Bis demnächst 
GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spinmonster (20. Juli 2010)

Jor Jor Dat! Endlich enge deer Döitsch sprechen tut.
Wir freun uns schon drauf.
Bis bald.
Fam. Chucky!


----------



## Noise (23. Juli 2010)

naja wenn mein Geschreibe hier eh nur jeden nervt,weiß ich nicht was ich hier noch soll...



manche sollten eher froh sein das sich Leute beteiligen,man siehe letzer Beitrag 3 Tage alt....

aber naja,dann spar ich's mir lieber...


----------



## niki-2 (23. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Höö! Nix da!
> Erst bei mir! Auf die Brünsümer Heidi!
> Wenn der Dieta nur endlich mal Zeit hätte!!!!
> !Chucky!



Könnt auch ohne mich in die Heidi!

Bin jetzt erstmal für 2 Wochen in Kaprun

Bis denne


Dieter


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (23. Juli 2010)

schönen Urlaub Dieter,

und lass´es auf der WC Strecke krachen!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## bladerunner (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Dieter,
dir und deiner Familie wunderschöne 2 Wochen.
Kommt gesund wieder.

LG
Udo


----------



## PacMan (23. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> manche sollten eher froh sein das sich Leute beteiligen,man siehe letzer Beitrag 3 Tage alt....


Ja, stimmt. Es wäre schön, wenn hier wieder mehr los wäre. Aber es bleibt ein *Mountainbike*-Thread, und Beiträge zu komischen Wörtern oder fast minütliche Statusmeldungen, dass du gerade im Moment Lust hättest zu radeln, sind da nicht sehr hilfreich.

Überlege einfach gelegentlich, ob das, was du schreiben willst, auch andere Leute interessiert und zum Thema passt.
Für weitere Tipps, siehe auch: How to behave on an internet forum.

Bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht auch noch ein Hinweis an "alter-stinker":
Deine Beiträge sind nicht wichtiger, als die der anderen User. Du brauchst daher auch keine größeren Schriften oder Farben zu verwenden. So etwas wird im Allgemeinen nämlich als unhöflich aufgefasst, aber das lag doch bestimmt nicht in deiner Absicht.


----------



## PacMan (23. Juli 2010)

@Dieter: Viel Spaß im Urlaub! Let's rock, aber komm' gesund zurück!


----------



## burns68 (23. Juli 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Könnt auch ohne mich in die Heidi!
> 
> Bin jetzt erstmal für 2 Wochen in Kaprun
> 
> ...



Schönen Urlaub, komm gesund wieder!!!


----------



## alter-stinker (23. Juli 2010)

@ PacMan!

Danke für deinen freundlichen Hinweis! 
Für Anregungen deiner Art bin ich gerne offen.
Sicherlich sind meine Texte, nicht wichtiger als die der anderen!
Hier im MTB Forum ist es das erst mal, dass ich mich einer Internet-Gemeinde angeschlossen habe.
Wenn man offen und verständlich mit einander umgeht ist das für alle gut.

Danke!

@ alle
würde Sonntag gerne etwas fahren, bin für Anregungen offen.
allen ein schönes WE

Grüsse aus Eschweiler-City
Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (24. Juli 2010)

ist das erste Mal, dass ich was größer schreibe, aber Dieter muss das doch auch aus Kaprun lessen können:
Schönen Urlaub Deiner Familie und Dir, Dieter.

Geht heute was mit radeln?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Juli 2010)

Termin für Sonntag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10557


----------



## FilledBratze (24. Juli 2010)

Boah, ich kann das ganze Egogewichse nicht mehr lesen. Der eine schreibt zu groß, der andere zu viel und zu unwichtig. Da können die Urheber derartiger Regulierungsposts ja froh sein, dass nicht über jeden ihrer Beiträge das Netztgericht tagt. 

In dieser normativ eingezäunten und durch Konventionen durchsumpften Welt möcht ich mal Mäuschen spielen. Wenn man ein Gedächtnis wie ein Elephant hat, damit man sich die ganzen unnützen Regeln und Verhaltensmuster merken kann, um das Prädikat cool auf die Stirn gestempelt zu bekommen, muss das ja das wahre Paradies sein. Anerkannt und geschätzt, und doch nur nach Handbuch gelebt. Erinnert mich irgendwie an die fies grünen Normäpfel im Supermarkt - keine Stelle, schön gewachst und alle die selbe Form und Farbe. Aber geschenkt - Gott hab' dank, ich blieb ein Leben lang Punk!


----------



## ModdingFreak (24. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen
is heute biker treffen?
mfg markus


----------



## Noise (24. Juli 2010)

ich würde jetzt sagen "ja ich denke ich fahre heute eine runde",...aber das könnte schon wieder zu viel gesagt sein


----------



## ModdingFreak (24. Juli 2010)

dann haben wir ja schonmal einen  sogar aus eschweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (24. Juli 2010)

ja bin immer dabei wenn gefahren wird.......


----------



## kurzer37 (24. Juli 2010)

Das mit der größeren Schrift finde ich auch Ok. allein weil nicht jeder jeden Tag liest und so kann man einen Termin unter Umständen besser sehen.

@Dieter dir auch von mir aus dem Urlaub einen schönen Urlaub.Und komme Gesund nach Hause.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. Juli 2010)

immer noch topaktuell:

Schreibt weniger Scheiss und fahrt mehr Rad


(hat mal ein alter weiser Mann in seiner Signatur gehabt)


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## Noise (24. Juli 2010)

hmm also ich glaube das ich genug Rad fahre nur andere hier haben eingeschlafene füsse....


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. Juli 2010)

und du denkst mit deinen Spams kannst Du das ändern?


----------



## FilledBratze (24. Juli 2010)

Was soll dieser Katzenaufstand hier eigentlich? Noise hat Beiträge geschrieben, die nie und nimmer den Anspruch hatten, auf Teufel komm raus gelesen werden zu müssen (ich mein, ihr guckt ja auch nicht den ganzen Tag TV, nur weil die 24/7 senden) Wen es interessiert, solls lesen, wer erst nach dem Lesen feststellt, dass es für ihn keinen Mehrwert hat, dem muss ich leider attestieren, dass er/sie mit seiner Zeit sowieso nichts besseres zu tun hatte. Was soll diese eifrige Zensur. Seid froh, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die sich mitteilen wollen und nicht wie die meisten still schweigend vor der Röhre sitzen.

Außerdem ist das hier doch ein Forum, was dazu dient die Freizeitgestaltung von gleichinteressierten leichter zu gestalten und kein Fachforum für Quantenmechanik, wo es durchaus angebracht ist nicht fachbezogene Themata zu bannen. Der, der nach Ombas googled und die vielen Beiträge von Noise liest mag vielleicht schmunzeln und sich denken: 'Gott, der ist engagiert.', aber dieses Rumreiten auf genau seinem Schreibverhalten wird wohl bei Außenstehenden den faden Beigeschmack einer totalitären Gemeinschaft hinterlassen.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (24. Juli 2010)

... ach Stephan

das wird alles kein Ende nehmen.

Gerne kann hier weiterhin Kindergartenkram veranstaltet werden. Ich werde hier nicht mehr reinschauen und mir das antun.
Bin auch so in der Lage mich mit Leuten die ich mag (zu denen gehörst auch du) zum radfahren zu verabreden.

Markus


----------



## Spinmonster (24. Juli 2010)

...heisser Tip: Job suchen und arbeiten gehen!
Punk 's dead!

Und noch ein heisser Tip!
Macht endlich einen eigenen Geräuch threat auf.
Damit würde sich jede weite Diskussion ergeben!
Wir wollen nur unserere Ruhe haben und ungenevt radfahren!


----------



## FilledBratze (24. Juli 2010)

Naja totalitär ist jetzt den meisten Lesern zuviel Wissen vorgegriffen. Die denken sich wahrscheinlich nur, was für ein komischer Haufen diese Ombas. 
Aber schlag doch mal die Definition von totalitär nach - ist ein Adjektiv, das man Diktaturen und heutigen Schattendemokratien (sorry, aber politische Aufklärung hat bei mir oberste Priorität, weil ich aus einem totalitären System stamme und ganz gut die Ansätze herausspüren kann) als Eigenschaft zugesprochen wird. Zensur und Normdenken sind nunmal die Triebfeder dieser Systeme. Wenn ich schon nicht auf großer Bühne an diesen Entwicklungen etwas ändern kann, dann sei es mir doch als positiv zuzuschreiben, dass ich den Tendenzen im kleinen zumindest entgegen zu wirken versuche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (24. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Damit würde sich jede weite Diskussion ergeben!
> Wir wollen nur unserere Ruhe haben und ungenevt radfahren!



Wow, Lutz, Du kannst ja doch Deinen Standpunkt vertreten, ohne andere in ihren Grundrechten zu beschneiden Es geht mir nicht darum, welche Meinungen und Inhalte hier vertreten werden, sondern wie. Und wenn man jemanden als Spam abtut, nur weil er Dinge schreibt, die einen nicht interessieren, finde ich das eine Tendenz in die falsche Richtung. Erst recht, wenn dann aufgrund der einmal von Dir getroffenen Sentimentalität ein User namens Rollerhotte zur offenen Gewalt aufruft.

Wenn das was mit Ruhe haben zu tun haben soll, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Spinmonster (24. Juli 2010)

Gute Nacht Johnboy!


----------



## FilledBratze (24. Juli 2010)

Sorry, gerade eingeschlafen, aber Diskussionen, derer Gegenargumente Biedermeierdenke und Bequemlichkeitsansprüche sind, langweilen mich.


----------



## L1pp1 (24. Juli 2010)

*Kopfschüttel* kann es kaum glauben wie ihr euch in einem öffentlichen Forum präsentiert  

Schreibt weniger scheiß fahrt mehr rad !!

Ist auch besser für die Hormone


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Juli 2010)

BERICHT
Entgegen jedem Trend haben sich Gerd, Stephan, Dirk und ich heute zu einer sehr amüsanten und freundschaftlichen Tour zusammen gefunden. Entlang am ehrwürdigen, friedlich dahin fließenden Omerbach ging es über Schevenhütte erst mal bis Vicht zum Kindergarten, wo bereits heftig über die aktuellen Ausbrüche in gewissen Onlineforen diskutiert wurde. Damit hatten wir genug Gesprächsstoff um die schönen Trails bis Roetgen und zurück kaum wahrzunehmen. Zurück in Vicht stellte sich die Frage den Mehr-als-Deadly-Mountain zu nehmen, wir entschlossen uns aber für die Kinderwagen-Treppe. Zum Schluss gabs dann noch das obligatorische Weizen in der Pizzeria, welches uns von einer überaus netten hübschen Dame serviert wurde (falls du das liest, wir kommen nächsten Sonntag wieder  - der Prachtkerl heißt übrigens Stephan). Bilder gibt´s leider keine, da ein bisher nicht identifizierbares Feld, abgestrahlt von den AWACS in Geilenkirchen, die Batterien von Stephans Kamera lahmgelegt hat.


----------



## L1pp1 (25. Juli 2010)

sauber


----------



## Noise (25. Juli 2010)

"Entgegen jedem Trend",das stimmt wohl ..


Aber top tour,viel gelacht..


GERNE WIEDER


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte einfach keine Lust immer das Digitalterrarium rauszuholen. War so schön flowig die Tour

JETZT MUSS ICH ABER MAL SCHREIEN: ICH WERDE MIT PH - also wie der Wert - GESCHRIEBEN


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Punk 's dead!



Nur über meine Leiche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spinmonster (25. Juli 2010)

... ein Versprechen?


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Juli 2010)

Systembedingt, my friend. Glaubst jetzt wohl die Gretchenfrage gestellt zu haben - muss ich Dich leider enttäuschen, haben sich schon intellektuellere Köpfe die Zähne dran ausgebissen. Wieder blos ne Niete, Lutz. Willste nochmal neu ziehen?


----------



## Spinmonster (25. Juli 2010)

Nein, dafür habe ich keine Kraft mehr. Du bist der Stärkere.
Es tut mir Leid. Vergebe mir, bitte!

Ach, ging es hier nicht mal irgendwann ums biken?
Ich bin raus, mehr kann ich meinen Bauchmuskeln nicht zumuten. Danke nochmal.


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Juli 2010)

Tu mir nen Gefallen und zieh mich nicht auf Dein primitives Schwanzvergleich - Gehabe hinab. Wer mir implizit mit einer rhetorischen Frage den Tod wünscht, disqualifiziert sich für mich als Mensch. Das traurige ist; einzeln sind Menschen wie Du einfach nur peinlich, aber in Massen leider gefährlich.


----------



## Noise (25. Juli 2010)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> Ach, ging es hier nicht mal irgendwann ums biken?



nur finde ich liest man zu dem Thema nicht viel von dir...


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (25. Juli 2010)

ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht mehr ...

aber!!

@noise, du solltest einfach mit deinen postings einen Gang zurückschalten und die Tipps von pacman, der einige jahre mehr hier im Forum unterwegs ist beherzigen und etwas mehr Respekt zeigen

@Stephan, was schreibst du hier eigentlich einen Quatsch? völlig daneben und am Thema vorbei. Nutze dafür deinen Blog

War echt für Jahre ein toller Thread, aber das hier....

nein Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (25. Juli 2010)

is zwar schon wieder Off-Topic,aber der StePHan hat einen blog???
der würd mich ma interessieren...

gegen tipps habe ich überhaupt nix,bin selber lange genug in foren unterwegs...nur mansche äusserungen gelten für mich mehr als blöde anmache,aber das wird wohl auch Ansichtssache sein...


----------



## burns68 (25. Juli 2010)

Dieser Thread war mal als Treffpunkt zum biken in Raum Eschweiler gedacht, und nicht um irgendwelche blöden und unqualifizierte Äußerungen zu hinterlassen. 

@ Noise - Wenn es Dich interessiert, ob Stephan einen Blog hat, dann frag ich doch einfach mal per Mail, oder ähnlichen. Desweiteren würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle es nicht erlauben den Lutz so anzugreifen, Du kennst ihn überhaupt garnicht. Es geht nicht darum wer, wie oft und wieviele Touren plant oder mit fährt. Dies ist nicht der Indiz dafür, ob man ein "besserer" Fahrer ist.

Ich finde wir sollten unter diesem Thema mal einen Schlußstrich ziehen und wieder dort anfangen, wo es mal begonnen hat.

Noch was, wenn ihr euch mit dem Kurzen zum biken trefft, dann macht das doch bitte im Stolberger Thread. 

Danke


----------



## Noise (25. Juli 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle es nicht erlauben den Lutz so anzugreifen, Du kennst ihn überhaupt garnicht.




naja und er mich auch nicht wirklich,und nimmt sich um einiges mehr raus als nur seine meinung zu sagen...


und ich finde dass "Schaaaade, wenn wir gewusst hätten, dass die ganzen "Geräusch Lursche" zu Haus bleiben, wären wir auch gerne mitgekommen. " absolut nix mehr mit kollegialem Biken zu tun hat...

sry meine meinung




> Noch was, wenn ihr euch mit dem Kurzen zum biken trefft, dann macht das doch bitte im Stolberger Thread.



werden hier jetzt schon leute ausgeschlossen???


----------



## burns68 (25. Juli 2010)

Ausgeschlossen wird hier keiner, dies ist aber nun mal der Eschweiler thread und nicht der Stolberg! Oder?

Ach, vergiß es!


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Juli 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> @ Noise -  Desweiteren würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle es nicht erlauben den Lutz so anzugreifen, Du kennst ihn überhaupt garnicht. Es geht nicht darum wer, wie oft und wieviele Touren plant oder mit fährt. Dies ist nicht der Indiz dafür, ob man ein "besserer" Fahrer ist.



Wo hat Dirk Lutz denn angegriffen - er hat nur eine Feststellung gemacht, die man ganz komfortabel aus seiner Statistik erarbeiten kann.
Ich will nur mal festhalten, dass das respektlose Verhalten mit post               #*815* angefangen hat, und alles darauf ja wohl eine Folge dessen war, kannst Du gerne nochmal alles nachlesen - steht ja noch da.
Und dass mir erst die Hutschnur gerissen ist, als Pascal auch noch in dieses Horn mit reinbläst - er teilt nur den Betroffenen auf diplomatischeren Weg mit, dass sie hier in diesem Omba - okkupierten Thread nichts zu suchen hätten. Ist echt zum heulen, dass man hier alles wie im Deutschunterricht mit Quellenangabe und Rezitationen kleinargumentieren muss, bis auch der letzte geschnallt hat was hier läuft. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was für eine Rechnung ihr mit Dirk oder Gerd offen habt, aber die Reaktionen auf ihre Beiträge sind kleinmütig bis total unangebracht.


----------



## burns68 (25. Juli 2010)

Macht, was ihr wollt!

Wie schon gesagt, es war mal ein schöner thread!


----------



## Noise (25. Juli 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Ach, vergiß es!



ok,.......


----------



## FilledBratze (25. Juli 2010)

Um das mal wieder auf die MTB - Schiene zu retten (weil Einsichten hier wohl in tausend Jahren nicht mehr erzielt werden): 
@Olli: Kann ich morgen vorbei kommen, um Dir die Mäntel wieder zu geben?


----------



## Noise (26. Juli 2010)

schade wie sowas hier ausartet,naja.....


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Juli 2010)

Der Post der VersÃ¶hnung: âIch mag verdammen, was du sagst, aber ich werde mein Leben dafÃ¼r einsetzen, dass du es sagen darfst.â [Voltaire]

Wir sind die menschen auf der erde
 Alle voll drauf auf total-beschwerde
 Alle sind sie bÃ¶se und dumm
 Wissen aber nicht warum


In any case, we are in space!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bick (27. Juli 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Macht, was ihr wollt!
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, es war mal ein schöner thread!



Ja, das waren noch Zeiten, als es hier nur um "Happy Birthday", "schönen
Urlaub" und "schön, daß du wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub bist" ging...

Kritikunfähiges Völkchen, ihr


----------



## talybont (27. Juli 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Macht, was ihr wollt!
> 
> Wie schon gesagt, es war mal ein schöner thread!



...und wir hatten IMMER Spass bei unseren Touren. Wir haben zwar damals manchmal auf Stephan rumgehackt, aber immer liebenswert. Ehrlich gesagt, ich vermisse die Zeit. Habe seitdem kein so harmonisches Grüppchen mehr zum Biken gefunden. Klar, immer mal ein oder zwei Laute, aber keine Hausnummer wie diese.

Also benehmt Euch und respektiert den Anderen. Wer im Netz rumpöbelt, ist ein armer Tropf!

Gruß aus WI,
Armin


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Juli 2010)

Das sollten wir auch mal wieder mehr kultivieren, Armin. Darfst auch auf mir rumhacken oder ein Video machen: "Best of shreddin' Steve"*lol*


----------



## talybont (27. Juli 2010)

So eine Art Alt-Omba-Revival wär doch was.


----------



## FilledBratze (27. Juli 2010)

Yeah, born to ride. Kriegen wir das mit dem Video hin, Armin? Verkaufen wir dann bei ebay mit den Schlagworten retro, kult*lol* Ich zieh mir auch meine Neonhöschen an.

Manchmal muss man den 'alten' Trott töten, damit neues Leben entsteht, auch wenn es auf alten Werten beruht


----------



## FilledBratze (28. Juli 2010)

Tu Tu Tu Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10575


----------



## kurzer37 (29. Juli 2010)

burns68 schrieb:


> Noch was, wenn ihr euch mit dem Kurzen zum biken trefft, dann macht das doch bitte im Stolberger Thread.
> 
> Danke




Werde Ich ab jetzt machen .

Bitte
Kurzer37


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Juli 2010)

O. S. T. : nicht eiserner Vorhang, nicht Original Sound Track, aber Omba Samstags Tour:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10588


----------



## celle (30. Juli 2010)

Schade, ich kann nicht... muss morgen ins Reisebüro meinen Urlaub für September buchen

Schönes Wochenende
Celle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (30. Juli 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> O. S. T. : nicht eiserner Vorhang, nicht Original Sound Track, aber Omba Samstags Tour:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10588




bin dabei,.....


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Juli 2010)

celle schrieb:


> Schade, ich kann nicht... muss morgen ins Reisebüro meinen Urlaub für September buchen
> 
> Schönes Wochenende
> Celle



Flugreise lm? Ansonsten sucess


----------



## FilledBratze (30. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> bin dabei,.....



Yeah, nachdem mich Nina schon im Stich gelassen hat - gute Besserung, falls Du mitliest - wenigstens keine OmbAlone - Tour

Hab mich heute voll gesemmelt. Nach ner schnellen Kurve lag ein Baum auf Kniehöhe quer über den Trail. Hab noch gebremst und zum Glück zur richtigen Zeit den LEnker losgelassen, sonst wär die Karre jetzt 'n Klapprad.


----------



## IGGY (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen
Ich wollte nach langer Abstienenz schreibt man das so) am Sonntag nochmal mein MTB entstauben. Fährt jemand von Euch bei dem ich mich anschliessen kann?


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Juli 2010)

IGGY schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Ich wollte nach langer Abstienenz schreibt man das so) am Sonntag nochmal mein MTB entstauben. Fährt jemand von Euch bei dem ich mich anschliessen kann?



Abstinenz - aber ich behalte Tippfehler gerne für mich. 
Sonntag geht was:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10593

Alle anderen sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Abstinenz - aber ich behalte Tippfehler gerne für mich.
> Sonntag geht was:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10593
> ...


Hi
Habe mich eingetragen. Wo genau befindet sich der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (31. Juli 2010)

@IGGY: Vergiss den ersten Teil der PM. Wie gesagt, war gestern spät geworden


----------



## Noise (31. Juli 2010)

@iggy:

morgen doch nicht dabei?????


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2010)

Hi
Der Treffpunkt ist zu weit weg von meinem Startpunkt. Da muß ich zu früh los. Ich werde aber fahren!


----------



## Noise (31. Juli 2010)

hmm woher kommstn du wenn ich fragen darf??


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Juli 2010)

Böricht: Brot und Spiele

Mit Restalkohol und Müdigkeit gings hastig zum Ombatreffpunkt. Kanada - also bin ich alleine los gefahren. Schon auf dem Trail von Heistern runter zur Hundeschule war klar, entweder zerlegts dich aufs feinste, oder es wird ne Tour für die Hall of Fame. Also erstmal zum Thönbach hochgespult und dem mal wieder eine Chance gegeben. Hat mich nicht im Stich gelassen, der feine Weg. Alles wieder auf der kurzen Variante befahrbahr dank der Forstarbeiter. Als nächstes musste der Dressbach dran glauben. Super flowig heute und den großen Kicker nahm ich diesmal auch mit. An der Schule in der Nähe des Naturfreundehauses sammelten nette ältere Damen Quitten auf. Ich tats ihnen gleich und half mit. Lecker. 

Über die Staumauer links ab, die Singletrailauffahrt Richtung Eugenienstein hoch. Ich war vernünftig und wollte ja auch noch ein paar Kilometer draufpacken, also lies ich den Eugenienstein links liegen. Bis kurz vor Nideggen gings dann die schönen Felsenpassagen entlang - fahrtechnisch unspektakulär. Kurz vor den ersten Siedlungshäusern musste ich aber da an der Quote drehen und bin am letzten Aussichtspunkt vor Nideggen rechts runter die Treppen gefahren. Jetzt weiß ich, warum Pascal so scharf darauf ist. Erwar kurz, aber ne Wucht. Soweit so gut, stand der Trail, der in Abenden Nähe Café Jansen auskommt auf dem Menü. Auf halber Strecke traf ich auf vier Biker, die hinter mir waren, also lies ich einen vor, um zu sehen, was die so aufm Schirm haben. Er hat mich nicht enttäuscht, zumindest was die Wegwahl angeht. Wenn man anstatt gerade aus an einer Holztreppe (muss irgendwo kurz bevor die grünen Geländer anfangen sein) rechts abzweigt, wirds erst richtig lustig. Enge Kehren, Stellen die nur reifenbreit sind, steiler als der Chickenway geradeaus und die letzte Kehre ausgesetzt und gerade noch zum Flaschendrehen weit genug. Danke Jungs
Rückzu gings dann ganz unspektakulär an der Rur entlang - so langsam komm ich dann doch in das Alter, wo ein langer Abend an der Kondition zerrt Aber dank reifer Brombeeren und Pflaumen am Ortseingang Langerwehe wurde mir die langweilige Rückstrecke versüst. Nackig in der Rur baden war so übrigens auch noch drin
Bilder gibts leider keine. War auch zu mieses Licht heute für die Billigknipse.


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Juli 2010)

@Noise: Knolle = Kornelimünster^^

Kein Problem, wir können Dich auch an der WBTS einsammeln oder schlag einen alternativen Treffpunkt vor


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> hmm woher kommstn du wenn ich fragen darf??



Kornelimünster! WBTS ist super. Wann dann dort?


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Juli 2010)

Das sollten wir in ner halben Stunde bis vierzig Minuten schaffen. Was hälst Du von 10.45?


----------



## IGGY (31. Juli 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Das sollten wir in ner halben Stunde bis vierzig Minuten schaffen. Was hälst Du von 10.45?



Okay. Bin dann oben auf der Mauer bevor es den Anstieg hoch geht. Hinter dem Unterstand. Okay?


----------



## FilledBratze (31. Juli 2010)

Geht klar. Bis morgen, Ingo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (5. August 2010)

Am Samstag soll es schön werden, daher (endlich) mal wieder eine etwas längere Tour.
Guckst du hier

M.a.D.


----------



## Dornfelder (5. August 2010)

Je nachdem was in Aachen läuft bzw. nicht läuft bin ich dabei. Melde mich spätestens morgen.


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Am Samstag ...


Ich schaue mal. Hab im Moment Kreuzschmerzen und muss was ruhiger tu'n. Würde mich dann irgendwo einklinken.


----------



## FilledBratze (5. August 2010)

Gute Besserung, René. Scheint so, als hätten Kreuzschmerzen zum Feldzug geblasen - hab auch welche


----------



## talybont (5. August 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> .
> Guckst du hier
> 
> M.a.D.



hihi, Eschweiler in BaWü


----------



## Noise (5. August 2010)

@Rene:
auch von mir gute besserung...


----------



## Noise (5. August 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Gute Besserung, René. Scheint so, als hätten Kreuzschmerzen zum Feldzug geblasen - hab auch welche



vielleicht von einer Überdosis Pflaumen??????


----------



## talybont (6. August 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hab im Moment Kreuzschmerzen und



..wenns hinten wehtut...  na wie gehts weiter?
Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Dornfelder (6. August 2010)

MausD schrieb:


> Am Samstag soll es schön werden, daher (endlich) mal wieder eine etwas längere Tour.
> Guckst du hier
> 
> M.a.D.


 
Bin dabei, wer noch? Ob ich mich auf dem Rückweg ausklinke oder bis Eschweiler und dann wieder mit dem Zug nach Hause fahre, weiß ich noch nicht.
Apropos Zug - hat jemand Lust mit mir vom HBF Eschweiler zum Omerbach zu radeln? Hab' den Weg nicht so genau im Kopf. Bin um 9:30 da.

Ralph

Ps: Rücken hab' ich fast immer, stellt euch nicht so an!...Gute Besserung natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (6. August 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> ..wenns hinten wehtut...  na wie gehts weiter?
> Gute Besserung!!!


.... sollte man vorne aufhören!


----------



## Noise (6. August 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wer noch? Ob ich mich auf dem Rückweg ausklinke oder bis Eschweiler und dann wieder mit dem Zug nach Hause fahre, weiß ich noch nicht.
> Apropos Zug - hat jemand Lust mit mir vom HBF Eschweiler zum Omerbach zu radeln? Hab' den Weg nicht so genau im Kopf. Bin um 9:30 da.
> 
> Ralph
> ...



also wir könnten uns um 9:40 an Bushof Treffen wenn du weißt wo der ist......

Sofern meine Anwesenheit gestattet ist,und keiner wegen mir zu hause bleibt...


----------



## FilledBratze (6. August 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Bin dabei, wer noch? Ob ich mich auf dem Rückweg ausklinke oder bis Eschweiler und dann wieder mit dem Zug nach Hause fahre, weiß ich noch nicht.
> Apropos Zug - hat jemand Lust mit mir vom HBF Eschweiler zum Omerbach zu radeln? Hab' den Weg nicht so genau im Kopf. Bin um 9:30 da.
> 
> Ralph
> ...



Treffen wir uns 0930 am HBf!? Mach dann die Eskorte
Ich stell ein paar Blondinnen kalt - hilft das bei der Entscheidungsfindung, Ralph?


----------



## Dornfelder (6. August 2010)

FilledBratze schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns 0930 am HBf!? Mach dann die Eskorte
> Ich stell ein paar Blondinnen kalt - hilft das bei der Entscheidungsfindung, Ralph?



Hab' mich doch schon entschieden, Stephan. Und ich muß danach ziemlich sicher direkt nach Aachen durchstarten.

Bin um 9:30 am HBF

Dirk: Warum solltest Du nicht mikommen dürfen, sollen, wollen...?


----------



## FilledBratze (6. August 2010)

Ist für heute jmd. für ne ganz spontane FAT zu haben? 19:00h solls losgehen ab Omerbach.

@Ralph: Schade.


----------



## Noise (6. August 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Dirk: Warum solltest Du nicht mikommen dürfen, sollen, wollen...?




lange/lustige geschichte,naja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (6. August 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> lange/lustige geschichte,naja



Hast ja morgen viel Zeit zum Erzählen.
Nicht vergessen, langsam und leicht


----------



## Dornfelder (6. August 2010)

Wenn's zum Teil mit dem hier kürzlich Geschriebenen zusammenhängt - das hat mich eh kaum gejuckt. Kann mich ohnehin darüber schlapplachen, was für Characktere hier Verhaltensregeln und Benimm predigen


----------



## FilledBratze (6. August 2010)

Hab wieder ne schöne Tour für Sonntag im Gepäck:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10625


----------



## Bick (7. August 2010)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Wenn's zum Teil mit dem hier kürzlich Geschriebenen zusammenhängt - das hat mich eh kaum gejuckt. Kann mich ohnehin darüber schlapplachen, was für Characktere hier Verhaltensregeln und Benimm predigen




Ralph, da hast du aber mal sowas von den Nagel auf dem Kopf
getroffen.


----------



## XCRacer (7. August 2010)

Persönliche Differenzen sollte man privat klären und nicht in öffentlichen Foren breit treten.
Des weiteren verweise ich Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen auf meine Signatur.
Rückfragen gerne, aber nur per pm.


----------



## Noise (7. August 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Persönliche Differenzen sollte man privat klären und nicht in öffentlichen Foren breit treten.
> Des weiteren verweise ich Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen auf meine Signatur.
> Rückfragen gerne, aber nur per pm.




sehe ich genauso,trifft auch zu sofern ich jemanden überhaupt privat kenneaber naja,mir sin zum Radln hier.....


----------



## GeDe (8. August 2010)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Persönliche Differenzen sollte man privat klären und nicht in öffentlichen Foren breit treten.
> Des weiteren verweise ich Leute ohne Hintergrundwissen auf meine Signatur.
> Rückfragen gerne, aber nur per pm.


----------



## Noise (8. August 2010)

@Ralph:
kannst du vielleicht die bilder von gestern irgendwo hochladen,hätte die gerne...


----------



## XCRacer (8. August 2010)

Vielleicht schreibt der Stephan noch ein paar Zeilen dazu und schickt den Bericht mir per pm für die Omba-Seite. Bitte keinen Roman und nix abgedrehtes!


----------



## Dornfelder (8. August 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> @Ralph:
> kannst du vielleicht die bilder von gestern irgendwo hochladen,hätte die gerne...


Hier sind die Bilder: http://www.ralph-patzel.de/diverses/100807_urfttalsperre.zip

War ganz schön anstrengend 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (8. August 2010)

danke dir,sind bestimmt ein paar gute pics bei


----------



## Noise (8. August 2010)

eindeutiger Favorit 

Weizen Rulz...


----------



## FilledBratze (8. August 2010)

Oh, my suckin' god - sieht ja aus wie ne Siglespeed - Kommune


----------



## Dornfelder (8. August 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> eindeutiger Favorit



Ich hab's befürchtet 
Ups...nett geschrieben, Stephan. Nur in Woffelsbach waren wir nicht, sondern in Rurberg ;-)


----------



## FilledBratze (8. August 2010)

Ich habs befürchtet, dass ich mich mal wieder als Stevie Wonderland oute mit meinem geografischen Defiziten - und verschrieben hab ich mich auch - Snakebyte ist dann wohl ne 8Bit Schlange


----------



## FilledBratze (8. August 2010)




----------



## MausD (9. August 2010)

War ne schöne Tour aber auch hart an der Ohnmachtsgrenze.
Schön geschrieben Stephan


----------



## Noise (9. August 2010)

Der stephan wollte um 19:00 Uhr eine FAT Starten,bin dabei....sonst noch wer????


----------



## FilledBratze (9. August 2010)

Eyo, bin raus, hab tierisch Kopfping und bin derzeit in solarer Behandlung aufm Balkon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dornfelder (9. August 2010)

Und mir tut von oben bis unten alles weh 
Aber um 19:00 Uhr wäre ich ohnehin aus zeitlichen Gründen höchstens eine kleine Runde in Aachen gefahren.
Ihr seid gestern wohl auch nicht gefahren, oder?


----------



## Noise (9. August 2010)

ne sind gestern nit gefahren,.....die tour war echt geil,leicht grenzwertig aber viel gelacht


anderes thema fährt am Samstag einer die B.O.C Tour mit?????????


----------



## SabineRT (9. August 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> ne sind gestern nit gefahren,.....die tour war echt geil,leicht grenzwertig aber viel gelacht
> 
> 
> anderes thema fährt am Samstag einer die B.O.C Tour mit?????????



Hi Leute,

wie sind denn diese B.O.C.-Touren? Ich sehe die so oft im LMB und wundere mich, dass kaum mal Jemand mitfährt. Eigentlich hört sich das ganz nett an, was die so schreiben....

Viele Grüße

Sabine


----------



## Dornfelder (9. August 2010)

Ein Kollege hat mir erzählt, dass die toll organisiert sind. Größere Touren sogar mit Gepäck- und Besenwagen für den Notfall.
Und das alles für lau, da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## Noise (9. August 2010)

ich weiß aus dem B.O.C-Store in aachen das da eigentlich viele mit fahren,aber anscheinend nicht viele ausem forum


----------



## niki-2 (9. August 2010)

Hy Leut´s

bin wieder im Lande

Werde morgen eine längere Runde drehen!!!

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit?

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (10. August 2010)

Willkommen zurück, Dieter!


Unser Bericht vom 24h Rennen ist online.

Richtig geile Bilder von dem Event gibt's übrigens auch von Sportograf in der Best-of Galerie.


----------



## GeJott (10. August 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> ....Unser Bericht vom 24h Rennen ist online. .....



Respekt Alter ! 

Gerd


----------



## GeDe (10. August 2010)

Unser Bericht vom 24h Rennen ist online.

Richtig geile Bilder von dem Event gibt's übrigens auch von Sportograf in der Best-of Galerie.[/quote]

dem kann ich mir nur anschließen!!! Chapeau


----------



## Noise (10. August 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Hy Leut´s
> 
> bin wieder im Lande
> 
> ...




er ist wieder da........würde gerne aber muss leider arbeiten......


----------



## niki-2 (10. August 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück, Dieter!
> 
> 
> Unser Bericht vom 24h Rennen ist online.
> ...



Glückwunsch

und Respekt


----------



## talybont (11. August 2010)

Dusiburg und sein Wetter. Jedes Jahr die gleiche Leier. Allerdings war es bei uns nie soo schlimm, das die Zelte abgesoffen wären und das Rennen abgebrochen werden musste.


----------



## Jule (11. August 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> Dusiburg und sein Wetter. Jedes Jahr die gleiche Leier. Allerdings war es bei uns nie soo schlimm, das die Zelte abgesoffen wären und das Rennen abgebrochen werden musste.


 
Ja, das Wetter war nachher echt doof. 
Aber ich hätte nach der Rennunterbrechung auch keinen Bock mehr gehabt nochmal auf's Rad zu steigen. Irgendwie war dann die Luft raus.
Ich bin beim Rennen 2 Mal klatschnass geworden und sitz grade mit 'ner schönen Erkältung hier rum. *schnief*


----------



## Noise (11. August 2010)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich bin beim Rennen 2 Mal klatschnass geworden und sitz grade mit 'ner schönen Erkältung hier rum. *schnief*




gute Besserung....


----------



## niki-2 (12. August 2010)

Nach langer Abwesenheit:

Tour für Samstag

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10656

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (13. August 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Nach langer Abwesenheit:
> 
> Tour für Samstag
> 
> ...



Termin für morgen abgesagt, ich werde die BOC Tour mitfahren

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (20. August 2010)

Für morgen bei dem Wetter kein Interesse?


----------



## Noise (20. August 2010)

B.O.C-Tour

Treffe mich um 9.20Uhr mit dieter an der Glücksburg(VW-Händler).....


----------



## MausD (20. August 2010)

9.20 
Ne da schlaf ich noch, viel Spass


----------



## GeDe (24. August 2010)

Hallo Dieter, 
sorry, mit Verspätung, aber trotzdem von ganzem Herzen (nachträglich)
alles Gute zum Geburtstag.:b-day

GeDe


----------



## Cheng (24. August 2010)

Uiiiiiiiiii

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Alles Gute nachträglich von mir und Anhang!


----------



## Noise (24. August 2010)

auch von mir alles gute nachträglich,......


----------



## Noise (24. August 2010)

So Mein neuer Rahmen ist heute gekommen,werde jetzt erstmal nicht mitfahren können da ich nicht weiß wie lang es dauert bis ich alle teile zusammen habe,,....bis dahin viel spaß

Look at this:.....

*1. Bild meiner kleinen Foto-Love-Story:*


----------



## XCRacer (24. August 2010)

Cheng schrieb:


> Uiiiiiiiiii
> 
> Da kann ich mich nur anschließen!
> Alles Gute nachträglich von mir und Anhang!


Watt? Wer? Unser Dieter!?

Äh, dann auch von uns alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## FilledBratze (24. August 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FilledBratze (24. August 2010)

@Dirk: Foto - Love - Story; mit den grammar school bitches unten drunter. Ohne mich*lol*


----------



## commencal blanc (24. August 2010)

Alles Gute nachträglich auch von mir!

@all
Bin wieder im Lande, bis Ende WE nächste Woche!


----------



## celle (25. August 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## kurzer37 (25. August 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## niki-2 (25. August 2010)

Danke,danke

läuft denn was am Wochenende, oder fährt wieder jeder für sich alleine

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (26. August 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> ...läuft denn was am Wochenende...



Wenn auch gefahren wird bin ich dabei.

Auch von mir nachträglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (26. August 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Danke,danke
> 
> läuft denn was am Wochenende, oder fährt wieder jeder für sich alleine
> 
> ...



Ich bin prinzipiell für Touren zu haben, auch in der Woche


----------



## benito (26. August 2010)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Danke,danke
> 
> läuft denn was am Wochenende, oder fährt wieder jeder für sich alleine
> 
> ...



Bin auch noch mal dabei.


----------



## niki-2 (27. August 2010)

So Termin für morgen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10726

Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit!


Eventuell habe wir noch Gäste dabei

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Noise (27. August 2010)

denke mal werde dabei sein,....bin zwar heute zu einen Junggesellen abschied aber denke das ich bis morgen früh wieder nüchtern bin....


----------



## commencal blanc (27. August 2010)

ist aber schon früh, ich versprech mal nix, bin heute auf nem Geburtstag


----------



## MausD (27. August 2010)

Ich kann noch nicht sicher sagen ob ich dabei bin; wenn ich nicht um 10 da bin erscheine ich auch nicht.


----------



## MausD (28. August 2010)

Bin leider raus, zu viele Termine heute.


----------



## XCRacer (28. August 2010)

Ich komme euch entgegen und begleite euch ein Stück.

Dieter! Treffen uns auf dem Rennweg. Sollte wir uns in Großhau noch nicht begegnet haben, können wir ja kurz telefonieren.


----------



## Noise (2. September 2010)

Hier ein kleines update....





sieht doch schon mal gut aus..


----------



## Bick (3. September 2010)

Hmmmm. Die Perspektive täuscht vllt. etwas. Ist das ein Dämpfer mit 190mm
Einbaulänge? Falls ja, dann könntest du 20mm mehr Federweg generieren, wenn
du ihn im oberen Loch der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme befestigst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (3. September 2010)

Bick schrieb:


> Hmmmm. Die Perspektive täuscht vllt. etwas. Ist das ein Dämpfer mit 190mm
> Einbaulänge? Falls ja, dann könntest du 20mm mehr Federweg generieren, wenn
> du ihn im oberen Loch der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme befestigst.



ja ist es,es ist ein "Ario 2.2" mit 190mm einbaulänge,werde da noch die einstellungsalternativen ausprobieren wenn alles dran ist,heute kommen die Shifter im store an und dann wirds fertig gemacht für samstag,hoffe wetter spielt mit....


----------



## Noise (3. September 2010)

so bike ist fertig und ich muss sagen Rollt gut der Hobel,laut Waage 14,8kg nicht grade leicht aber bins ja gewohnt.......


so jetzt muss morgen nur noch ne tour geplannt sein und ich bin zufrieden....


----------



## talybont (4. September 2010)

Wofür soll denn der ganze Federweg gut sein?

mfg,
Armin


----------



## Noise (4. September 2010)

also ich muss nach der ersten tour sagen,mir macht es eindeutig mehr spass


----------



## ratze (5. September 2010)

talybont schrieb:


> Wofür soll denn der ganze Federweg gut sein?
> 
> mfg,
> Armin




Um Fehler zu verzeihen !!


----------



## Noise (5. September 2010)

ratze schrieb:


> Um Fehler zu verzeihen !!



das könnte auch ein Argument sein,


----------



## MausD (10. September 2010)

Hab ich den Termin für morgen nur übersehen oder gibt es noch keinen. Wetter wird schön und ich würde gerne mal wieder eine Omba Tour machen mit Vielen. Geht da noch was ?

M.a.D


----------



## niki-2 (10. September 2010)

Wer will: morgen 10.15 Uhr Glücksburg
mit einigen Gästen!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## FilledBratze (11. September 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (11. September 2010)

ich sowieso....


----------



## kurzer37 (12. September 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines update....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht ja gut aus mein Navi an deinem Rad.Wann bringst du es mal nach Hause?


----------



## Noise (12. September 2010)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> sieht ja gut aus mein Navi an deinem Rad.Wann bringst du es mal nach Hause?


kann es dir gerne die kommende woche bringen,.....meintest doch es eilt nicht,aber wenn de es braquchst oder einfach nur wieder haben möchtest bringe ich es dir natürlich,.....


----------



## kurzer37 (12. September 2010)

Noise schrieb:


> kann es dir gerne die kommende woche bringen,.....meintest doch es eilt nicht,aber wenn de es braquchst oder einfach nur wieder haben möchtest bringe ich es dir natürlich,.....



Wollte das Teil eigentlich bei Kalaydo zum verkauf reinsetzten.Du hast es ja auch schon fast 2 Monate.


----------



## XCRacer (12. September 2010)

2 Monate verliehen ist das gleiche wie geschenkt


----------



## Noise (12. September 2010)

werde es dir die woche bringen,so wies wetter passt,sonst kann ich es ja bestimmt auch meinem alten mitgeben oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. September 2010)

*Stolberg.* Der Wasserverband Eifel-Rur (WVER)  saniert die Außenhautdichtung der Wasserseite des Dammes der  Wehebachtalsperre. Wegen der Arbeiten muss die Dammkronenstraße im  Oktober gesperrt werden.													 													  					    									 					

​  					 						 																	 						 						 						   Die Außendichtung des Dammkörpers der Wehebachtalsperre ist mit einer  Schicht aus bitumenhaltigem Harz gegen UV-Strahlung und  Witterungseinflüsse geschützt. 

Diese Schicht muss nach 30 Jahren erstmals seit Inbetriebnahme der  Talsperre erneuert werden. Im Vorfeld wird dazu der Wasserstand des  Staubauwerks durch eine erhöhte Abgabe von rund 500 Litern pro Sekunde  in den Wehebach abgesenkt, um die Wasserseite des Dammes in ihrem  Wasserstandsschwankungsbereich frei zu fahren. Normalerweise beträgt die  Abgabe aus dem Stausee zwischen 100 und 200 Litern pro Sekunde.

Die Sanierung der Dichtung erfolgt durch eine Schweizer Spezialfirma.  Dazu wird vom 11. bis 30. Oktober die Dammkronenstraße der  Wehebachtalsperre für den Publikumsverkehr gesperrt. Die  Aussichtsplattform auf der flussabwärts gesehen linken Dammseite bleibt  jedoch weiterhin zugänglich. 

Der WVER bittet Wanderer, die Sperrung in dem genannten Zeitraum bei  ihrer Tourenplanung zu berücksichtigen. Die erhöhte Abgabe in den  Wehebach werde für den Unterlauf und auch für die Trinkwassergewinnung  an der Talsperre keine negativen Folgen haben.

Quelle: www.an-online.de


----------



## FilledBratze (25. September 2010)

Danke für die Info Ren´e. Daher rührt also der niedrige Wasserstand.


----------



## Xxmurax (26. September 2010)

Hallo Ombas, 

viele Grüße aus dem kalten Barcelona!

War eine sehr feine Sache, Euch nochmal fast alle auf der Hochzeitsfeier zu sehen! Ich hatte sehr viel Spaß,... 

Hat irgendjemand Fotos, leider hatte ich keine eigene Kamera und würde mich über Material freuen.

Hey Steve, wenn Du mal ein Foto mit Registrierungs-Nummer von Dir hast (Seiten- und Frontansicht, dann schick mal  )... Du weisst schon

Bis demnächst!


----------



## FilledBratze (2. Oktober 2010)

Ja, hatte auch keine Kamera dabei gehabt. Wie Du siehst, man kann sich Alternativen schaffen


----------



## niki-2 (27. Oktober 2010)

Für alle die Lust und Zeit haben bei schönem Herbstwetter nochmal eine Runde zu drehen

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11018

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Hotto Wheel (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe OMBAS,
habe Euch nur noch unregelmässig im Chat gesehen.... ist hoffentlich alles OK bei Euch.

Wäre morgen gene noch mal als Gast dabei, steh aber noch in Verhandlung.

Fährt jemand von Euch in der Woche oder am WE Nightrides? Uhrzeit spielt eigentlich keine Rolle. Dauert ja auch nicht mehr lange und es ist um 17 Uhr schon dunkel. Würde mich freuen, spontane Mitstreiter zu finden. ).

Also, wenns morgen bei mir nicht klappt, viel Spass und vielleicht bis bald !!

Hotto


----------



## maik_87 (19. November 2010)

Hey hey.., hier hat ja schon lang niemand geschrieben... Also ich bin die Woche über in Aachen (also ab Montag) und wollte Fragen ob jemand bock hat sich mit mir zu treffen für ne Bike tour... gern auch ein Nightride :-D

Ich kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus und würde nur ungern allein fahren... Also wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden... würde mich sehr freuen...


Mfg.: Maik


----------



## talybont (18. Dezember 2010)

Oh Mann, der Omerbach ist versiegt


----------



## XCRacer (18. Dezember 2010)

Nicht ganz. Wo warst du gestern Abend?


----------



## Dornfelder (19. Dezember 2010)

Blabla...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (21. Dezember 2010)

Verstehe. Von Biken auf einarmiges Reißen umgestiegen


----------



## Noise (31. Dezember 2010)

wünsche euch allen ein frohes neues und einen guten rutsch,vielleicht sieht man sich ja nocht mal aufem Rad'l würde mich echt freuen.....

greetz Noiz3


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes Neues. Happy Trails


----------



## GeJott (1. Januar 2011)

Euch allen ein 

Frohes Neues Jahr !

Mögen alle Eure Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen !











Gerd


----------



## XCRacer (1. Januar 2011)

GeJott schrieb:


> Mögen alle Eure Vorsätze in Erfüllung gehen


Die da wären?


----------



## commencal blanc (2. Januar 2011)

Frohes Neues allen Ombas!
Vielleicht sieht man sich im neuen Jahr wieder öfter 

Sportlicher Gruß aus dem gerade wieder mit Schnee berieseltem Stuttgart

Patrick


----------



## MausD (21. Januar 2011)

Wie wäre es mal wieder den Freitags Nightride aufleben zu lassen?
z.B. Heute???!!!


----------



## PacMan (21. Januar 2011)

Prinzipiell gerne, aber nicht heute.


----------



## MausD (21. Januar 2011)

Dann dreh ich mal eine Mini-Blausteinsee-Runde.
Und dabei gleich der Aufruf für nächste Woche, irgendwann fährt schon mal einer mit.
Außerdem wird es mal Zeit meine neue Hütte einzuweihen, das aber erst bei mindestens 4 Mitfahrern. 
!!!Los Ombas los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Noise (24. Januar 2011)

wennsch darf binsch dabei


----------



## XCRacer (24. Januar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> ...der Aufruf für nächste Woche,...


Bin dann knechten.


----------



## MausD (25. Januar 2011)

Dauertermin: Freitag 19:30 Uhr Startankstelle Dürwiß.
Auch bei leichtem Regen.


----------



## MausD (27. Januar 2011)

Wetter spielt morgen mit.
Route: Blausteinsee-Neue Inde-Indemann-Langerwehe-Weisweiler und zurück


----------



## Jule (2. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Dauertermin: Freitag 19:30 Uhr Startankstelle Dürwiß.
> Auch bei leichtem Regen.


Diesen Freitag hätte ich Zeit. Wenn's Wetter nicht zu fies ist, komme ich nach Eschweiler!


----------



## Tobsn (3. Februar 2011)

Kleines Suchbild... äh ... video 
Wer findet den Talybont?
Kleiner Hinweis: Hat 3!!! Sahneschnitten in Arbeit.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (3. Februar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis: Hat 3!!! Sahneschnitten in Arbeit.


Hmmm... ich hab in dem Video gar keine süßen Mädels gesehen. 

Aber vielleicht ist es der Herr in der roten Jacke? Zweiter von links, bei 3:52?


----------



## AC-Stef (3. Februar 2011)

colles Video 

gibts einen GPS TRack zur Tour 

denn hätte ich gerne 

Gruß Stef


----------



## Tobsn (4. Februar 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich hab in dem Video gar keine süßen Mädels gesehen.
> 
> Aber vielleicht ist es der Herr in der roten Jacke? Zweiter von links, bei 3:52?



Ja, ist der Zweite von links neben dem Lagerfeuer.
Zwei Schnitten hatte er auf dem Teller. 

GPS-Track existiert schon, aber so besonders war die Tour auch nicht.
Bringst PacMan, XCRacer, ... mit, dann machen wir ordentliche Touren.


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2011)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> gibts einen GPS TRack zur Tour
> 
> denn hätte ich gerne


Bevor es hier Missverständnisse gibt: Das Video ist nicht aus der Region, sondern aus der Pfalz. Nicht dass noch jemand denkt, es gäbe hier so viele, lange Flow-Trails... 

@Tobi: Ja, wir müssen noch mal zu euch runter kommen!


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Diesen Freitag hätte ich Zeit. Wenn's Wetter nicht zu fies ist, komme ich nach Eschweiler!



Das Wetter sollte mitspielen. Ist nur gelegentlicher leichter Regen gemeldet. (Nur der Wind ist kräftig).

Leider sind alle meine Räder in Reparatur.  Ansonsten wäre ich gerne mitgekommen!


----------



## Jule (4. Februar 2011)

@MausD: Ja oder ja?

Meine Hope ist geladen. Der Wind hat keine Chance.


----------



## celle (4. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Dauertermin: Freitag 19:30 Uhr Startankstelle Dürwiß.
> Auch bei leichtem Regen.



Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich es zeitlich schaffe, versuche aber auch wieder mitzufahren.
Sollte ich nicht um 19:30 an der Tanke sein, bitte nicht auf mich warten!

@Pascal: ich könnte dir für heute Abend mein RR leihen


----------



## MausD (4. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> @MausD: Ja oder ja?
> 
> Meine Hope ist geladen. Der Wind hat keine Chance.



Jo jo dat!

Von wo kommst du denn. Treffpunkt am Bhf ist auch möglich.

Übrigens sind wir letzten Freitag gefahren, wenn auch "nur" zu zweit trotzdem gut!


----------



## Jule (4. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Von wo kommst du denn. Treffpunkt am Bhf ist auch möglich.


 
Hauptbahnhof wär mir natürlich lieber.
Dann kann ich den relativ schönen Weg über Vennbahnweg-Eilendorf-Atsch-Pumpe fahren.
Und wenn's zu knapp wird, kann ich noch in den Zug hüpfen.

19:30 Uhr Bahnhof?
Um die Uhrzeit käme im Notfall auch der Zug an.


----------



## MausD (4. Februar 2011)

Dann also heute 19.30 HBF-Eschweiler (nicht Talbahnhof).
Route: Stadtwald-Rund um Stolberg.
Ein paar Höhenmeter und Singletrails werden da wohl auch zusammekommen, aber nichts wildes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (4. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann bis später!


----------



## celle (4. Februar 2011)

Sollte ich nicht um 19:30 am Bhf stehen, bitte nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## celle (4. Februar 2011)

Ich schaffe es nicht und bin raus!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## talybont (4. Februar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Zwei Schnitten hatte er auf dem Teller.


Gerade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt 
Die Schorle ist Dir aber entgangen


----------



## talybont (4. Februar 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> Hmmm... ich hab in dem Video gar keine süßen Mädels gesehen.


ein Ring sie zu knechten...na, dämmerts?


----------



## AC-Stef (4. Februar 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> Bevor es hier Missverständnisse gibt: Das Video ist nicht aus der Region, sondern aus der Pfalz. Nicht dass noch jemand denkt, es gäbe hier so viele, lange Flow-Trails...
> 
> 
> AHH ich war schon sehr erstaunt das ich nix wieder erkannt habe


----------



## Dornfelder (5. Februar 2011)

Schon schei$e, wenn man nicht schrauben kann...


----------



## alter-stinker (5. Februar 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour gestern!!!

war mal was neues, so in der dunklen NACHT.

Würde ich gerne in den kommenden Wochen öfters mal mitmachen.

VLG aus der City


----------



## Jule (9. Februar 2011)

Ich fand den Nightride auch schön!
Also, falls das Wetter bis Freitagabend noch einigermaßen hält, würde ich gerne nochmal mitkommen.

Und falls es wieder Windkanal-Training gibt, dürft ihr auch gerne nochmal lutschen. 

Lieben Gruß!
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (10. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre morgen auch dabei! Wie immer vorausgesetzt, dass es nicht zu sehr schifft.


----------



## celle (11. Februar 2011)

Ich kann diese Woche wieder nicht
Euch viel Spaß!

Celle


----------



## MausD (11. Februar 2011)

Wir warten mal das Wetter ab. Bei leichtem Regen gibt es eine Runde um den Tagebau mit meistens Befestigten Wegen. Nicht spektogal, keine Höhenmeter aber wenig matschig. Oder gibt es Strecken-Wünsche?


----------



## PacMan (11. Februar 2011)

Sorry, bin doch nicht dabei.


----------



## MausD (11. Februar 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> Sorry, bin doch nicht dabei.



Jule? Ich denke bei dem Regenwetter wird es wohl höchstens eine Straßenrunde Tagebau.


----------



## Jule (11. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Jule? Ich denke bei dem Regenwetter wird es wohl höchstens eine Straßenrunde Tagebau.


 
Hm, bin ein bisschen unmotiviert. Hier in Aachen regnet's grade wieder.
Ich fürchte, ich bin auch raus und werde statt dessen 'ne kurze Runde vor der Haustür laufen. 

Ich möchte aber demnächst mal unbedingt nachts zum Indemann. Geht das vielleicht? 

Schönes Wochenende, liebe Ombas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (11. Februar 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Ich möchte aber demnächst mal unbedingt nachts zum Indemann. Geht das vielleicht? ...



OK dann haben wir schon mal das erste Ziel für die Route in der nächsten Woche 

! *Heute also kein Nightride *!


----------



## Jule (18. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> OK dann haben wir schon mal das erste Ziel für die Route in der nächsten Woche


 
Ich bin heute dabei! Kann dann auch gerne nach Dürwiß zur Tanke kommen.


----------



## PacMan (18. Februar 2011)

Bin heute mit dem MTB zur Arbeit geradelt, damit ich es heute abend auch zum NR schaffe.
19:30 Uhr - Dürwiß Tanke? Würde mir gut passen!


----------



## MausD (18. Februar 2011)

Tour Heute: Blausteinsee-Rund um den Tagebau-Indemann bei Nacht und dann mal guckn.
Keine besonderen Höhenmeter, wenig Single-Trails, aber eine schöne Light-Show, also Einsteiger geeignet.

19:30 Uhr Startanke Dürwiß, Zeit etwa 1,5 - 2,0 h


----------



## XCRacer (18. Februar 2011)

Hab auch schon ans Mitradeln gedacht. War aber heut schon mim Radl in Dürwiß und es war fies kalt 
Euch pfiele Schpass


----------



## XCRacer (20. Februar 2011)

Schöner Bericht auf der Omba-Seite


----------



## Jule (21. Februar 2011)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht auf der Omba-Seite


War auch 'ne schöne Tour zum Indemann! 
Nur als Marcel anfangs sagte, dass wir uns erst den KLEINEN Indemann angucken, war ich etwas schockiert...


----------



## XCRacer (21. Februar 2011)

Ich hätte Angst, dass er sagt, er zeigt seinen großen Indemann...


----------



## MausD (24. Februar 2011)

Wie wäre es diese Woche mal statt Nightride mit einer richtigen Omba-Samstagstour?
Kommt mal raus aus eurem Winterschlaf. Wenn ich dabei bin wirds auch locker und wenn nicht leicht dann wenigstens schön langsam.


----------



## alter-stinker (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
leider kann ich am Samstag nicht.
Fals jemand dennoch Freitag NR mag ich währe dabei (wen es nicht regnet ohne ende)

VLG
aus Eschweiler City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (24. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie wäre es diese Woche mal statt Nightride mit einer richtigen Omba-Samstagstour?
> Kommt mal raus aus eurem Winterschlaf. Wenn ich dabei bin wirds auch locker und wenn nicht leicht dann wenigstens schön langsam.



Das find ich gut!
Ich bin am WE auch wieder mal da...
Wäre dabei!


----------



## benito (24. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie wäre es diese Woche mal statt Nightride mit einer richtigen Omba-Samstagstour?
> Kommt mal raus aus eurem Winterschlaf. Wenn ich dabei bin wirds auch locker und wenn nicht leicht dann wenigstens schön langsam.



Muss leider arbeiten, sonst würde ich mitfahren.


----------



## PacMan (25. Februar 2011)

Ich hab leider erst am Nachmittag Zeit. Außerdem sind die Wetteraussichten bescheiden.


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte nach dem Mittag ein Ründchen drehen. Falls ihr euch in meine Gegend verirrt, lade ich euch auf einen Glühwein am See ein und begleite euch ein Stück.


----------



## MausD (26. Februar 2011)

Los gehts um 11.30 Startanke Eschweiler-Dürwiß.
11.45 Oli - 12.00 Uhr Eschweiler Stadtwald.
Wir fahren um die Talsperre Schevenhütte. Wem's nicht zu kurzfristig ist mitfahren 

Wo bist du denn zu finden @XCR?


----------



## MausD (26. Februar 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Außerdem sind die Wetteraussichten bescheiden.



Weichei


----------



## commencal blanc (26. Februar 2011)

Moinmoin,
ich hatte jetzt aufgrund der gestern Abend spärlichen Nachfrage und der wirklich bescheidenen Wetteraussichten keinen Wecker gestellt....

Aber irgendwie ist Sonne und ihr seit schon unterwegs.
Viel Spaß! Ich schau erstmal auf mein Radl noch anspringt, war ja seit Weihnachten nicht mehr hier...


----------



## XCRacer (26. Februar 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wo bist du denn zu finden @XCR?


Wäre in der Nähe des Stausees Obermaubach gewesen


----------



## MausD (4. März 2011)

Heute N8-Ride. Diesmal etwas früher.
18.30 - 20 Uhr, Treffpunkt Star Tanke, Richtung Laufenburg sollte in der Zeit zu schaffen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2011)

Bin zu 99% dabei. Komme mit dem Rad uns steige ab Laufenburg wieder aus uns fahre heim.

Gruß René

Nachtrag: Ich werde nicht mehr in Forum schauen. Wenn sich was ändert bitte Info per sms an bekannte Handy-Nummer!


----------



## XCRacer (4. März 2011)

Text und Bilder zur Tour


----------



## MausD (10. März 2011)

Diese Woche kein Night-Ride.
Wie wäre es dafür mit einer etwas längeren Samstags-Tour? 
Von 11 - 15 Uhr? Vielleicht Richtung Obermaubach - Kapellchen?
Das Wetter soll (bis jetzt) mitspielen.


----------



## XCRacer (10. März 2011)

Samstag ist unser Frühlingslauf. Da radel ich nicht, sondern laufe 

Aber ich erteile euch hiermit eine Durchfahrtsgenehmigung.


----------



## MausD (15. März 2011)

Diesmal etwas zeitiger als sonst.
*Freitag 19 Uhr Night-Ride.*
Ziel noch offen, Vorschläge und Wünsche werden gerne entgegen genommen.


----------



## celle (17. März 2011)

Rene und Thorsten 

Nachträglich alles Gute an Stephan!

Gruß
Celle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (17. März 2011)

Happy Birthday, ihr zwei! 

Gibt's dann am Samstag 'ne Geburtstagstour? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## RS-Hunter (17. März 2011)

René und Thorsten 

und nachträglich alles Gute an den Stephan!

Gruß
Georg


----------



## XCRacer (17. März 2011)

Ich schließe mich an und gratuliere allen, außer mir selber


----------



## niki-2 (17. März 2011)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich an und gratuliere allen, außer mir selber



Man kann sich auch selbst gratulieren!!!

Trotzdem auch von mir:
Rene und Thorsten


----------



## HolyBen (17. März 2011)

Jetzt verpasse ich schon Geburtstage. 

Den beiden heutigen Geburtstagskindern und allen Verpassten alles Gute und bis bald auf dem Rad.


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2011)

HolyBen schrieb:


> ... und bis bald auf dem Rad.


Ja! Wie wär's mit morgen? 11 Uhr am Omerbach?! Gemütlich ca. 3 Stunden Fahrtzeit.

Einen Termin möchte ich noch nicht reinstellen. Ich will erstmal hören, dass Interesse besteht. Denn ansonsten suche ich mir 'ne Alternative.


----------



## bebchen (18. März 2011)

@ XC Racerie Ähnlichkeit ist verblüffend


----------



## Jule (18. März 2011)

Erstmal einen herzlichen Glückwunsch nachträglich an alle Geburtstagskinder hier!
Toller Kuchen, René! 

@Marcel: Die Wetteraussichten für heute abend sind sehr bescheiden. Ansonsten würde ich mitkommen, Lampe ist geladen.

Aber wie sieht's denn morgen aus? Bei einer gemütlichen Omba-Tour wär ich dabei. Will mir nur die Beine nicht so platt fahren...


----------



## MausD (18. März 2011)

Dann würde ich sagen morgen (Samstag) Omba-Tour durch Ombanien.
11 Uhr Treffpunkt Omberbach?!
Heute wegen Regen kein Night-Ride!

Für die Geburtstagskinderchen wünsche ich nachträglich eine schöne Feier gehabt zu haben


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> 11 Uhr Treffpunkt Omberbach?!



11:15 Uhr!

Termin

Findet nur statt, wenn mindestens zwei weitere Ombas dabei sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (19. März 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> 11:15 Uhr!
> 
> Termin
> 
> Findet nur statt, wenn mindestens zwei weitere Ombas dabei sind.




Bin dabei damit die Tour auch stattfindet!!!

Bis gleeeiich

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (19. März 2011)

War ein toller Tag, mit allem, was zu 'ner Omba-Tour dazugehört. 

Einen Bericht habe ich noch nicht geschrieben, weil mir ein kleiner Notfall dazwischen gekommen ist. Werde ich aber morgen nachholen.


----------



## GeDe (20. März 2011)

HolyBen schrieb:


> Jetzt verpasse ich schon Geburtstage.
> 
> Den beiden heutigen Geburtstagskindern und allen Verpassten alles Gute und bis bald auf dem Rad.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Sorry vielmals 
Nachträglich herzl. Glückwünsche an die Geburtstagskinder.

Grüße
GeDe


----------



## XCRacer (20. März 2011)

Ja supi! GeDe hatte gestern Geburtstag! ALLES GUUUTE nachträääglich!


----------



## PacMan (20. März 2011)

Der Bericht ist online!


 Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich, GeDe!


----------



## Jule (24. März 2011)

Von mir auch nachträglich: Alles Gute, GeDe! 

@MausD: Bei 'nem Nightride morgen wäre ich dabei. 
Ich kann zur Abwechslung auch 'ne Strecke in Aachen anbieten, aber ich komme auch gerne nach Eschweiler.


----------



## MausD (24. März 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> @MausD: Bei 'nem Nightride morgen wäre ich dabei.
> Ich kann zur Abwechslung auch 'ne Strecke in Aachen anbieten, aber ich komme auch gerne nach Eschweiler.



Wo führt uns die Aachener Strecke denn hin? und wo Treffpunkt, ich kenn in Aachen nix   
Ich würde mit dem Rad anreisen.

Sonst keiner morgen?


----------



## celle (24. März 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Sonst keiner morgen?



Bei dem schönen Wetter wollte ich am Nachmittag ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Jule (24. März 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wo führt uns die Aachener Strecke denn hin? und wo Treffpunkt, ich kenn in Aachen nix
> Ich würde mit dem Rad anreisen.


 
Ok, also die Aachener Strecke bleibt bei mir beim Nightride im Stadtwald. Man könnte natürlich auch südlich vom Stadwald über den Birkenhof wieder einen Haken nach Eschweiler schlagen, aber dann wird die Strecke echt öde und wahrscheinlich zu lang.

Ich könnte dich auch in Eilendorf mit dem Rad abholen (an der Stelle wo du und der alte Stinker mich letztens abgesetzt haben).
Wenn du Hin- und Rückweg mit dem Rad fahren möchtest, dann käme zur eigentlichen Tour im Stadtwald bestimmt 1:30-1:45 Fahrzeit dazu.

Alternativ gibt's natürlich noch die Bahn, da könnte ich dich am Hauptbahnhof abholen und auf'm Rückweg bis nach Eilendorf bringen.



Äh, aber ich komme auch gerne nach Eschweiler. Letztendlich ist es überall gleich dunkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (25. März 2011)

Ich habe heute etwas früher frei und könnte so ab 18.30 losfahren.

Wir können uns gerne um 19.15 Uhr in Eilendorf treffen und schauen dann mal wo es hingeht.

Für Früheinsteiger 18.30 Startanke Dürwiß. Aber bitte vorher hier anmelden sonst fahr ich nicht über die Tanke.


----------



## Jule (25. März 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wir können uns gerne um 19.15 Uhr in Eilendorf treffen und schauen dann mal wo es hingeht.


 
OK, 19:15 Uhr am Ende/Waldrand von Eilendorf "Von-Coels-Straße/ Am Bayerhaus"?


----------



## MausD (25. März 2011)

jule schrieb:


> ok, 19:15 uhr am ende/waldrand von eilendorf "von-coels-straße/ am bayerhaus"?



ok!


----------



## alter-stinker (25. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne Sonntag eine Tour fahren.

Ich darte so 40 km nicht zu anstrengend so drei Stunden ca. 600-700Hm
>Omerbach-Hamich-Schevenhütte-Rennweg-Merode-und zurück<
Tempo langsam-mittel / einfache Strecke

Treffen 10:00 (Sommerzeit beachten) am Omerbach.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, ohne Meldungen fahre ich sofort auf die Runde.

VLG
aus Eschweiler City


----------



## benito (31. März 2011)

Gibt es Samstag eine Omba-Tour ?

Hab nach langer Zeit Samstag noch mal frei und es soll super geiles Wetter werden.


----------



## IGGY (31. März 2011)

Ich währe gerne auch nochmal dabei wenn Ihr Sonntags nochmal fahrt! Samstags habe ich ja immer dicht wegen Fußball!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alter-stinker (1. April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne Samstag 02/04/2011 eine FAT-Tour fahren.

So wie letzte Woche  war schon klasse.

ca. 40 km nicht zu anstrengend so drei Stunden ca. 600-700Hm
>Omerbach-Hamich-Schevenhütte-Rennweg-Merode-und zurück<
Tempo langsam-mittel / einfache Strecke

Treffen 16:30 am Omerbach.

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, ohne Meldungen fahre ich sofort auf die Runde.

VLG
aus Eschweiler City
__________________


----------



## MausD (6. April 2011)

Freitag kurzer Ride, PRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIMA geeignet für Ein- und Wiedereinsteiger. Von 19.30 bis 21 Uhr locker und leicht.


----------



## MausD (12. April 2011)

Da es ja jetzt schon etwas länger hell ist, wie wäre es mal mit einer Rennrad Runde am Freitag Abend? Oliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## commencal blanc (23. April 2011)

Moinmoin,

morgen Ostertour?

Gruß aus der Sonne
Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (24. April 2011)

FROHE OSTERN!


----------



## Dornfelder (26. April 2011)

Wenn Du so weiter machst, weckst Du hier noch jemanden.


----------



## XCRacer (26. April 2011)

Es soll ja noch Leute geben, die nicht täglich am PC sitzen und auch nicht am I Phone kleben.


----------



## Dornfelder (26. April 2011)

Nix für ungut, René, aber vor 2 Jahren gab's auf ein solches Posting sicher 10 Antworten auch ohne Schnickschnack wie IPhone. Weihnachtsfeiern wurden auch ordentlich geplant und nicht einfach mit ein paar Leutchen abgehakt.
Ist wohl besser, ich ärgere mich nicht mehr darüber...


----------



## Jule (27. April 2011)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Weihnachtsfeiern wurden auch ordentlich geplant und nicht einfach mit ein paar Leutchen abgehakt.


 
Äh, also ich glaube, die wurden immer schon im internen Omba-Forum geplant und nicht hier. 

Ich find's ja auch schade, dass einige Ombas etwas Touren- und auch Schreib-Faul geworden sind, aber Sticheleien bringen da gar nix. 
Werden sich schon irgendwann wieder alle berappeln und wieder mehr treffen.


----------



## XCRacer (27. April 2011)

Ich schaue hier schon lange nicht mehr regelmäßig rein. Da bin ich übrigens nicht der einzige...

Den Bericht zur Karfreitagstour habe ich mal von meinem Blog zur Omba-Seite kopiert. Die Ankündigung fand im internen Forum statt. Patrick, wenn du deine Zugangsdaten nicht mehr hast, kannst du die über den "Passwort vergessen" Button anfordern.

Grüße René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dornfelder (27. April 2011)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich schaue hier schon lange nicht mehr regelmäßig rein. Da bin ich übrigens nicht der einzige...


Durch die Blume habe ich mit meinem Hinweis (Stichelei ;-) an Patrick auch nichts anderes sagen wollen.
Werde aber als "Außenstehender" von nun an besser die Klappe halten.


----------



## commencal blanc (27. April 2011)

...


----------



## burns68 (28. April 2011)

Hey Armin, Hey Pascal,
alles gute zu euerem Geburtstag!

Olli


----------



## celle (28. April 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute!

Celle


----------



## commencal blanc (28. April 2011)

auch von mir!
Bikereiches, erfolgreiches und spaßiges neues Lebensjahr!


----------



## PacMan (29. April 2011)

Danke schön!


----------



## XCRacer (29. April 2011)

Alles Gute Nachträglich


----------



## Wüstenhund (30. April 2011)

hi ombas. seid ihr eigentlich am we noch regelmäßig aktiv und kann man sich mal wieder anschließen?


----------



## talybont (30. April 2011)

@Pascal: wie konnte ich Dich vergessen? 
Nachträglich alles Gute!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (1. Mai 2011)

talybont schrieb:


> @Pascal: wie konnte ich Dich vergessen?
> Nachträglich alles Gute!!!



Sorry auch von mir noch alles gute nachträglich zum

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (2. Mai 2011)

talybont schrieb:


> @Pascal: wie konnte ich Dich vergessen?
> Nachträglich alles Gute!!!


Danke. Dir auch!


----------



## maik_87 (10. Mai 2011)

Hey hey..., wollt mal fragen ob jemand dieses Wochenende bock hat mit mir eine tour zu fahren... Und mr mal so die gegend hier nahe bringt... da ich erst seit ner Woche in aachen wohne.... ihr könnt auch gern ne pn schreiben wenn euch das lieber ist...

Da ich sehr oft gelsen hab das hier viele freerider unterwegs sind möchte ich noch hinzufügen das ich auf normale touren aus bin da ich ein "normales HT" besitze... ;-)


Danke schon mal im vorraus...


----------



## MausD (3. Juni 2011)

Alle schon in Urlaub? Wann steigen denn die Aussteiger wieder ein? Noch mehr Sommer geht nicht mehr


----------



## alter-stinker (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne Sonntag 26/06/2011 eine kleine Tour fahren.

Ich darte so 40-50 km nicht zu anstrengend so drei Stunden ca. 700-800Hm
>Omerbach-Hamich-Schevenhütte-Rennweg-....-und zurück<
Tempo langsam-mittel / einfache Strecke

Treffen 09:30 Parkplatz Kaisers / Grabenstraße / Eschweiler .

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, ohne Meldungen fahre ich sofort auf die Runde.

VLG
aus Eschweiler City


----------



## alter-stinker (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

würde gerne Sonntag 31/07/2011 eine kleine Tour fahren.

Ich darte so 40-50 km nicht zu anstrengend so drei Stunden ca. 700-800Hm
>Omerbach-Hamich-Schevenhütte-Rennweg-....-und zurück<
Tempo langsam-mittel / einfache Strecke

Treffen 10:00 Parkplatz Kaisers / Grabenstraße / Eschweiler .

Wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden, ohne Meldungen fahre ich sofort auf die Runde.

VLG
aus Eschweiler City


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. Juli 2011)

Dann steig ich in hamich ein. Wieviel uhr?


----------



## MausD (30. August 2011)

Irgend jemand Interesse am Samstag zu fahren?
Strecke und länge nach Wunsch und Teilnehmer!


----------



## XCRacer (30. August 2011)

Hast/Habt du/ihr Lust, zum Waldstadion zu fahren und ein Bit zu trinken? Es ist Volkslauf am Samstag


----------



## highfly78 (30. August 2011)

Ich wollte Samstag nach Roetgen rauf,wenn wer Lust hat,gefahren wird von Zweifall aus,Uhrzeit weiß ich noch nicht kommt auf die Mitfahrer an und ob ich von Freitag auf Samstag Probearbeiten muß,aber das kann man ja noch abklären



Ride on


----------



## Jule (30. August 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Irgend jemand Interesse am Samstag zu fahren?
> Strecke und länge nach Wunsch und Teilnehmer!


Ich komm mit! 
Hab' sturmfrei und darf lange wegbleiben.


----------



## MausD (1. September 2011)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hast/Habt du/ihr Lust, zum Waldstadion zu fahren und ein Bit zu trinken? Es ist Volkslauf am Samstag



Wann läufst du denn?
@Jule. Wir könnten ja die Tour am Waldstadion enden lassen. Da gibt es bestimmt Börger und Kuchen.


----------



## Jule (1. September 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wann läufst du denn?
> @Jule. Wir könnten ja die Tour am Waldstadion enden lassen. Da gibt es bestimmt Börger und Kuchen.


Ja, gerne.
Wie gesagt: Ich bin flexibel. Auch was die Startzeit morgens angeht.
Treffpunkt Eschweiler HBF fänd ich super. Wenn's morgens zu knapp wird, komme ich nämlich flott mit dem Zug rüber.
Aber den Omerbach finde ich zur Not auch noch irgendwie mit Hr. Garmin. 

Unser GPS darf ja nicht mit auf Pascals Alpen-X. Die Batterien/ Akkus sind zu schwer. 
Pascal läuft seit 3 Tagen mit 'ner Waage durch die Bude und wiegt pingelig JEDES Teil, das mit muß (Zahnbürste 15g etc. etc.). Gibt natürlich auch 'ne Excel-Tabelle dazu. ......hach.....


----------



## XCRacer (1. September 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wann läufst du denn?


16.30 Uhr im 10km Hauptlauf


----------



## PacMan (1. September 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Pascal läuft seit 3 Tagen mit 'ner Waage durch die Bude und wiegt pingelig JEDES Teil, das mit muß (Zahnbürste 15g etc. etc.). Gibt natürlich auch 'ne Excel-Tabelle dazu. ......hach.....


Der Flaschenöffner, den Marcel uns in Trier hinterlassen hat, wiegt 10 Gramm. Darf mit!


----------



## MausD (2. September 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Pascal läuft seit 3 Tagen mit 'ner Waage durch die Bude und wiegt pingelig JEDES Teil, das mit muß (Zahnbürste 15g etc. etc.)...



Tip: Den Griff der Zahnbürste kurz unter den Borsten absägen, das spart bestimmt 8 Gramm wenn nicht sogar 10.
Oder gleich das hier







Dann können wir ja so um die Mittagszeit starten und 4 Stunden fahren. Dann zum Waldstadion Rene anfeuern und mit einem Bit im Ziel empfangen.

HBF Eschweiler ist gut, dann können wir direkt Richtung Stadwald. Ich überleg mir mal eine Strecke, vielleicht um die Wehebach-Talsperre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2011)

René kommt nicht nach Eschweiler. Hab beim Laufen noch zu sehr Schmerzen im Fuss. Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MausD (2. September 2011)

XCRacer schrieb:


> René kommt nicht nach Eschweiler. Hab beim Laufen noch zu sehr Schmerzen im Fuss. Bis Sonntag!



Bist du jetzt doch nicht am Samstag da


----------



## XCRacer (2. September 2011)

Vielleicht zum Gucken!


----------



## Jule (2. September 2011)

Fahren wir auch zu zweit, Marcel?
Vielleicht kommen ja 'n paar mehr Ombas mit, wenn wir auf's RR steigen??  (Olliiiii )

*seufz*


----------



## MausD (2. September 2011)

@Jule. Wie wäre es dann ab 12 Uhr, HBF Eschweiler?



Jule schrieb:


> Fahren wir auch zu zweit, Marcel?



Ich fahr auf jeden fall, auch alleine 



Jule schrieb:


> Vielleicht kommen ja 'n paar mehr Ombas mit, wenn wir auf's RR steigen??  (Olliiiii )



Wäre auch eine Option, OLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jule (2. September 2011)

Das Wetter wird so saugeil morgen, da muss man doch raus und radfahrenradfahrenradfahren!!

@MausD: OK, bin um 12:00 Uhr am HBF.


----------



## Jule (2. September 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Pascal läuft seit 3 Tagen mit 'ner Waage durch die Bude und wiegt pingelig JEDES Teil, das mit muß (Zahnbürste 15g etc. etc.). Gibt natürlich auch 'ne Excel-Tabelle dazu. ......hach.....



Ähm, die Gewichts-Einsparung geht grad in die zweite Runde. 
Pascal hat sich NASS rasiert im Gesicht!!  
Das hat er in den letzten 2 Jahren kein einziges Mal gemacht!
Beim Friseur war er auch schon.



;-)


----------



## MausD (2. September 2011)

Oli hat sich nicht gemeldet, also MTB. Bis morgen dann 12 UHR am Banhof.
@Rene. Wir sind dann so um 16 Uhr am Waldstadion.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (3. September 2011)

@ MausD
@ Jule

Super vielen Dank für die tolle Wiedereinsteigertour!!! 

Jetzt bin ich erstmal platt aber glücklich. 


Bis demnächst mal wieder!

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (3. September 2011)

Ja, war sehr schön! Und voll das geile Wetter! 

Hab' nur viel zu wenig getrunken. 2 Trinkflaschen + 2 kleine alkfreie Hefeweizen sind viel zu wenig bei der Hitze und der Anstrengung. 
Jetzt hab' ich voll den "Nachdurst".

Bis demnächst.
Jule


----------



## Jule (9. September 2011)

Huhu Ombas!

Fährt morgen jemand?
Würde auch nach Eschweiler rüber radeln. MTB oder RR, mir egal, sind beide gesattelt. 

Lieben Gruß
Jule


----------



## niki-2 (9. September 2011)

Muß leider schaffen!!!!

Gruß

Dieter

P.S. ich hoffe Ende September habe ich wieder mehr Zeit


----------



## Deleted 219492 (9. September 2011)

Hallo Jule,

morgen möchte ich ca. 3 Stunden fahren. Muss allerdings ca. 13 Uhr wieder zurück sein.

Viele Grüße - Andreas


----------



## Jule (9. September 2011)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Hallo Jule,
> 
> morgen möchte ich ca. 3 Stunden fahren. Muss allerdings ca. 13 Uhr wieder zurück sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße - Andreas



Puhhh, das heißt spätestens 10:00 Uhr Start in Eschweiler, für mich 9:00 Uhr Abfahrt in Aachen.
Hmmmm...ist mir irgendwie 'n bisschen zu früh, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Ich hab' halt den ganzen Tag Zeit (und keine "Regierung" die mich vom Radfahren "abhält"...bin ja selber die Regierung ) und wollte bis spät nachmittags/ abends unterwegs sein.

Dann werd' ich wohl mal das RR aus'm Wohnzimmer rollen.

Schönes Wochenende.
Und bis demnächst...

Jule


----------



## Deleted 219492 (9. September 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Puhhh, das heißt spätestens 10:00 Uhr Start in Eschweiler, für mich 9:00 Uhr Abfahrt in Aachen.
> Hmmmm...ist mir irgendwie 'n bisschen zu früh, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
> Ich hab' halt den ganzen Tag Zeit (und keine "Regierung" die mich vom Radfahren "abhält"...bin ja selber die Regierung ) und wollte bis spät nachmittags/ abends unterwegs sein.



Wäre normalerweise kein Problem. Nachmittags müssen wir allerdings weg, so dass ich wenigstens vormittags fahren möchte.

Wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte, ich fahre von Eschweiler aus zur Sophienhöhe. 

@Jule: Wünsche Dir viel Spaß! Bei dem Wetter wäre ich auch gerne wieder länger unterwegs. 

Viele Grüße - Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (12. September 2011)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> @Jule: Wünsche Dir viel Spaß! Bei dem Wetter wäre ich auch gerne wieder länger unterwegs.


Ja, war 'ne schöne Tour am Samstag.
Sonne, 6 nette Rennrad-Herren, Kuchen in Dedenborn, Eis in Kornelimünster....


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. September 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Kuchen in Dedenborn, Eis in Kornelimünster....



Na meine Tour war da nicht ganz so nahrhaft

Bis zum 8. Oktober kann ich jetzt leider keine Touren mehr fahren. Wenn das Wetter dann nicht ganz zu miese ist, würde ich gerne am 8. oder 9. Oktober eine Tour fahren. Wohin und wann bin ich ganz flexibel. Potentielle Mitfahrer können sich ja schonmal melden. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## MausD (23. September 2011)

Wer fährt morgen mit?

Und - Oder *am Sonntag eine kurze Wiedereinsteiger Tour*, vielleicht zur Laufenburg mit Kaltgetränken?


----------



## Jule (23. September 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen mit?
> 
> Und - Oder *am Sonntag eine kurze Wiedereinsteiger Tour*, vielleicht zur Laufenburg mit Kaltgetränken?


 
Wir haben morgen nicht so viel Zeit und wollten evtl. mal kurz durch die Brunssumer Heide huschen. 

Sonntag hätte ich dann mehr Bock auf "was Großes" aber Laufenburg mit Kaltgetränken klingt auch gut. 
Wir können ja vorher oder danach noch 'ne Schleife dranhängen.


----------



## MausD (23. September 2011)

Brunsumer Heide klingt gut. Wir könnten uns ja dann in Würselen treffen.
Vorschlag?

Für Sonntag schauen wir mal wer sich noch meldet.


----------



## Cheng (23. September 2011)

Tja, hätte mit mir jetzt einer grechnet?

Wann wolltest Du denn am Sonntag starten? Wiedereinsteiger hört sich ja ganz gut an, auf mich zugeschnitten sozusagen!


----------



## niki-2 (23. September 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen mit?
> 
> Und - Oder *am Sonntag eine kurze Wiedereinsteiger Tour*, vielleicht zur Laufenburg mit Kaltgetränken?



Werde morgen mit Den Brandern fahren!
Benito kommt auch mit.
Treffen uns um 9.20 Uhr in Stolberg Atsch und fahren dann nach Brand!
Kannst gerne mitkommen Jule und Pascal auch.

Sonntag kann ich leider nicht muß arbeiten

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (23. September 2011)

'Ne Tour mit den Brand Riders wird uns zu lang.

Wir werden Folgendes machen: Abfahrt mit der Euregiobahn um 10:02 am Aachener HBF. In Herzogenrath steigen wir aus und fahren mit dem Rad die Runde. Rückfahrt wieder mit der Bahn.

Wenn du mitkommen möchtest, Marcel, kannst du uns ja in der Bahn treffen. Du müsstest um 9:37 Uhr am Talbahnhof einsteigen.

*edit* Ach ja: Sonntag bin ich auch gerne dabei! Wieviel Uhr? 11 - 12 fände ich gut.


----------



## MausD (23. September 2011)

Dann fahre ich morgen mit dir Dieter und am Sonntag mit Pascal und Thorsten und wer natürlich sonst noch mit will.

@Dieter, wann muss ich bei dir sein? 
@Pascal und Thorsten. 11 Uhr Star Tanke in Dürwiß?


----------



## XCRacer (23. September 2011)

Prima Thorsten! Find' ich echt Klasse, dass du dich wieder auf's Rad setzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaotAC (23. September 2011)

Klopf, klopf,

hallo, habe was von einer Einsteigertour gelesen, darf man sich da anschließen?!
Wieviel km /hm fahrt ihr denn?! 
Gruß

Kai


----------



## MausD (23. September 2011)

Hallo Kai.
Das werden wohl nicht so viele werden, auch die Höhenmeter und Schwierigkeit wird sich sehr in Grenzen halten.
Ich denke mal so 40-50 km, aber in sehr langsamen Tempo und hauptsächlich Waldautobahn. Aber wir können auch bei Wunsch ein paar kleine Trails einbauen.
Treffpunkt ist die Star-Tankstelle in Dürwiß Jülicher Straße, Uhrzeit wird sich morgen im Laufe des Tages noch finden.
Als Route würde ich vorschlagen:
Omerbach - Korkus - Wehebach Talsperre - Laufenburg und dann mal schauen.
Ich denke das sollte für jeden machbar sein.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Hotto Wheel (23. September 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich würde mich gerne anschließen.

Wann fahrt ihr denn am Samstag?
Und kann ich evtl am Sonntag am Omerbach einsteigen? 

Viele Grüße
Hotto


----------



## PacMan (24. September 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> @Pascal und Thorsten. 11 Uhr Star Tanke in Dürwiß?


Klingt gut. Evtl. steigen wir dann erst am Omerbach ein. Da geb ich noch Bescheid...


----------



## Cheng (24. September 2011)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Prima Thorsten! Find' ich echt Klasse, dass du dich wieder auf's Rad setzt


Danke, ich muss im Moment schauen was die Zeit zulässt, aber 2x habe ich diesen Monat schon drauf gesessen!

@Mausd: ich denke bei meinem Konditionsstand werden es im Moment max. 40km, aber ich kann ja zur Not aussteigen!

Wenn es bei mir klappt bin ich um 11Uhr an der Startanke, werde es aber hier noch posten. Ggf. bringe ich noch jemanden mit!


----------



## MausD (24. September 2011)

So fertig für heute.
Morgen muss keiner Aussteigen, wir fahren das, was der Schwächste schaft. Von mir aus auch 30 km ich hab heute schon genug gefahren.
Morgen also 11 Uhr Star-Tankstelle in Dürwiß und 11.20 Omberbach.


----------



## Cheng (24. September 2011)

Bei mir geht auch alles klar, bin dann an der Tanke!


----------



## niki-2 (24. September 2011)

Cheng schrieb:


> Bei mir geht auch alles klar, bin dann an der Tanke!



Viel Spass morgen!!!
Heute waren es nur schlappe 105km Gell Marcel


----------



## benito (24. September 2011)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Viel Spass morgen!!!
> Heute waren es nur schlappe 105km Gell Marcel



Bei mir waren es auch nur schlappe 115 km

Gruss Benito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaotAC (24. September 2011)

Hallo,

dann bin ich um 11:00 Uhr auch mal an der Star-Tanke...


----------



## PacMan (25. September 2011)

Wir sind um 11:15 Uhr am Omerbach...


----------



## commencal blanc (29. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

ich bin am Wochenende auch nochmal im Lande!
Wie sieht´s aus?

Gibt es eine Spätsommerombarunde?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MausD (30. September 2011)

Soweit ich weiß fährt Dieter mit den Brandern...Ich bin noch untentschlossen...


----------



## XCRacer (30. September 2011)

Würde morgen zur WBTS kommen, falls jemand fährt...


----------



## niki-2 (30. September 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß fährt Dieter mit den Brandern...Ich bin noch untentschlossen...



Genau

Werde morgen nach Brand fahren. Mal schaun wo die Reise hingeht!!!
Treffe mich mit Benito um 9.15 in Stolberg Atsch in der Nähe vom HBF
Wer mit möchte ist gerne willkommen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (30. September 2011)

... ui, 9:15 Uhr ist arschfrüh...
Dann lieber ein späterer Zustieg an der WBTS...


----------



## XCRacer (30. September 2011)

Bin mal um 11 Uhr auf der WBTS-Mauer. Wer mag, soll kommen!


----------



## commencal blanc (30. September 2011)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Bin mal um 11 Uhr auf der WBTS-Mauer. Wer mag, soll kommen!



Das kling gut. Mein Rad ist mehr als wartungsbedürftig, aber für eine Tour wird es noch reichen! Freu mich!


----------



## MausD (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr mit den Brandern...


----------



## Deleted 219492 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ombas

Möchte morgen jemand mitfahren? Bis ca. 16 Uhr soll es quasi trocken bleiben.

Auf ausgewählten nicht zu durchweichten Wegen sollte es gehen.


----------



## PacMan (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey Ombas,

bitte im KBU-Kalender noch heute abend schnell für "unser" Bild abstimmen.
Bild 6 - "Kurz vor der Küste" - von meinem Alpencross.

Hier geht's zur Abstimmung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=546646


----------



## Deleted 219492 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Ombas,

ein schönes Wochenende naht! Wer fährt Sonntag mit um die WBTS? Bin bei Startzeit und Streckenlänge flexibel.

Hoffe auf viele Mitfahrer, die meisten kenne ich ja noch nicht.


----------



## MausD (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin warscheinlich morgen dabei.
Strecke überleg ich mir mal. Fahrzeit so ab 10-11 Uhr je nachdem ob die Aachener mitfahren, damit es nicht ganz so spät wird. Vielleicht Richtung Nideggen, Obermaubach. Und Kuchen bei Kaffee Jansen.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (14. Oktober 2011)

Muss morgen leider arbeiten, so dass ich nur Sonntag fahren kann.


----------



## PacMan (14. Oktober 2011)

MausD schrieb:


> ...je nachdem ob die Aachener mitfahren...


Ich glaube nicht, dass wir mitfahren. Muss morgens noch was erledigen. Danach starten wir wahrscheinlich von zuhause aus.

Kleiner Tipp: Der Rursee hat im Moment außergewöhnlich wenig Wasser. Das sieht bestimmt interessant aus. Und die Urfttalsperre hatten wir beim Eifelcross im August schon nahezu trocken bewundern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (14. Oktober 2011)

PacMan schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass wir mitfahren. Muss morgens noch was erledigen. Danach starten wir wahrscheinlich von zuhause aus.


Mit Drachen im Gepäck. Ich will irgendwohin wo man 'nen Drachen steigen lassen kann. 
Sonntag sind wir auch schon verplant.

Viele Grüße
Jule


----------



## PacMan (14. Oktober 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Mit Drachen im Gepäck.


Nein, damit meint Jule nicht sich selbst. *duck-und-weg*


----------



## Deleted 219492 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Ombas,

wer möchte Samstag fahren? Muss um 15 Uhr wieder in Eschweiler sein. Ansonsten bin ich flexibel.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Deleted 219492 (28. Dezember 2011)

Letzte Tour in 2011?!

Hallo Ombas,

wer möchte noch eine letzte Tour für 2011 fahren?

Morgen plane ich ca. 9 Uhr Abfahrt in Eschweiler rund um die Wehebachtalsperre. Ca. 50 km, so dass wir vor dem Regen ca. 12 Uhr wieder zurück sind. Sollte eine spätere Abfahrtzeit oder eine längere Strecke gewünscht werden, kein Problem. Könnte aber sein, dass wir dann nass werden.


Ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein unfall- und pannenfreies Jahr 2012!!!


----------



## commencal blanc (28. Dezember 2011)

Nabend,
ich glaube die Ombas haben sich ins interne Forum zurückgezogen ;-)!
Ich bin zwar im Lande, morgen früh allerdings schon eingeplant.

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## cuberbiker (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen .

Ich bin neu nach Eschweiler gezogen und suche in der Umgebung Biker ,die dieses Jahr einige Touren mit mir fahren würden .Muss nur vorne weg sagen ,das ich krankheitsbedingt nur leichtes bis gar kein Gelände fahren darf !


----------



## MausD (13. Januar 2012)

cuberbiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen .
> 
> Ich bin neu nach Eschweiler gezogen und suche in der Umgebung Biker ,die dieses Jahr einige Touren mit mir fahren würden .Muss nur vorne weg sagen ,das ich krankheitsbedingt nur leichtes bis gar kein Gelände fahren darf !



Hi,
ich fahre wahrscheinlich morgen mit den Brandern, da kann ich leider keine Aussage über die Tour machen, aber Gelände ist da eigentlich immer und man mus den ganzen Tag dafür einplanen.
Wir können aber mal eine Waldautobahn-Tour machen. Wie sieht es denn mit der Kondition aus?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Marcel,

morgen möchte ich auch fahren. Würdet Ihr (die Brander) mich mitnehmen? 

Wo und wann geht es denn los? Fährst Du mit dem Rad oder mit dem Auto hin?

Viele Grüße - Andreas


----------



## Jule (13. Januar 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> ...morgen möchte ich auch fahren. Würdet Ihr (die Brander) mich mitnehmen?
> Wo und wann geht es denn los? Fährst Du mit dem Rad oder mit dem Auto hin?...


 
Ich antworte mal flott:

Die Brand-Riders treffen sich um 10:00 Uhr am Brander Bahnhof.
Ist immer 'ne nette Truppe!! 

Und ich wette, Marcel fährt mit'm Rad hin, weil er möglichst viele Winterpokal-Punkte sammeln möchte...grrrrrrrrrr...mist, da muß ich ja auch morgen noch lange fahren...

@cuberbiker: Wenn du ein Stück Richtung Aachen kommen kannst, dann kann ich dir hier die Waldautobahnen zeigen. Rund um Eschweiler kenne ich mich zu wenig aus, obwohl ich eine Omba-Biene bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin noch unschlüssig, fahrt ihr denn mit @Jule und-oder Pascal?
Treffpunkt in Eschweiler wäre am besten Glücksburg - VW-Koch - Rasthof Aachener Land um 09:30.

Ich sag aber noch rechtzeitig bescheid heute.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. Januar 2012)

@Marcel:

Ich könnte ab Tankstelle Dürwiß mit Dir mit fahren. Müsste nur Uhrzeit und geplante Dauer wissen, damit ich entsprechend Getränke/Riegel einplane.


----------



## Jule (13. Januar 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich bin noch unschlüssig, fahrt ihr denn mit @Jule und-oder Pascal?


 
Hab' heute abend Winterpokal-Team-Treffen (RR-News) mit Raclette und Rotwein. Ich glaub' nicht, dass ich dann morgen schon um 10:00 Uhr in Brand stehe. 
Wir fahren dann wahrscheinlich später am Tag 'ne Runde.


----------



## MausD (13. Januar 2012)

Später wäre mir auch lieber. Wie wäre es mit einer Runde Richtung Nideggen. Treffpunkt Wehebachtalsperre 12 Uhr?


----------



## cuberbiker (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo
Konditionsmässig sieht es bei mir leider nicht gut aus weil ich ca ein halbes Jahr krankheitsbedingt Pause machen musste und dadurch auch leider schonbiken angesagt ist . Leichte Waldautobahnen eventuell ja .


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. Januar 2012)

Gerne Treffpunkt WBTS und Richtung Nideggen. Wir können auch gerne gemeinsam zur WBTS fahren, Treffpunkt irgendwo Jülicherstr. oder Südstr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB1846PS (13. Januar 2012)

Hallo Omerbach gruppe 
Ich wollte jetzt wenn das wetter wieder geht mit meinem Rädchen mal von Schmidt nach Eschweiler Hehlrath fahren 
Jetzt habe ich bei google maps mal eine Route gebastelt 
aber grade im Bereich um die wehebach talsperre kenne ich mich garnicht aus 
könntet ihr vielleicht mal auf diesem Link schauen ob das so passt ihr kennt ja die ganze gegend hier sehr gut 
ich sage schonmal im vorraus vielen lieben dank 
http://g.co/maps/s9jpw


----------



## MausD (13. Januar 2012)

cuberbiker schrieb:


> Hallo
> Konditionsmässig sieht es bei mir leider nicht gut aus weil ich ca ein halbes Jahr krankheitsbedingt Pause machen musste und dadurch auch leider schonbiken angesagt ist . Leichte Waldautobahnen eventuell ja .


Dann ist morgen vielleicht kein guter Tag zum Einsteigen. Warscheinlich fahre ich aber Sonntag eine kleine 1,5 Stunden Runde. Da kannst du dich gerne anschließen.



hpsmgt schrieb:


> Gerne Treffpunkt WBTS und Richtung Nideggen. Wir können auch gerne gemeinsam zur WBTS fahren, Treffpunkt irgendwo Jülicherstr. oder Südstr.


Dann sag ich mal morgen 11 Uhr Star-Tanke in Dürwiß. Wir können ja meine Tour von letzter Woche rückwärts fahren. Sind allerdings keine Trails nur einiges an Höhenmetern zu bewältigen. Fahrzeit etwa 5 Stunden.



MB1846PS schrieb:


> Hallo Omerbach gruppe
> Ich wollte jetzt wenn das wetter wieder geht mit meinem Rädchen mal von Schmidt nach Eschweiler Hehlrath fahren
> Jetzt habe ich bei google maps mal eine Route gebastelt
> aber grade im Bereich um die wehebach talsperre kenne ich mich garnicht aus
> ...


Ich würde das Stück am Anfang der Wehebachtalsperre (Hindenburgweg) wo du die Waldwege verläst umfahren. Ich glaube das ist zur Zeit etwas sehr matschig. Aber versuchen kannst du es, so viel schieben muss man da nicht. Der Rest ist soweit ich es sehen kann ok.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. Januar 2012)

Perfekt! Ich werde da sein. 

Bis morgen


----------



## MausD (13. Februar 2012)

Gibt es Interesse an einer Anti-Rosenmontag-Veranstaltung auf dem MTB?


----------



## commencal blanc (13. Februar 2012)

Hey, das Forum lebt ja wieder auf.
Dann komme ich ja genau rechtzeitig wieder zurück nach NRW.
Ab 01.04. bin ich in Langerwehe wieder recht schnell in heimischen Wäldern


----------



## Deleted 219492 (14. Februar 2012)

Grundsätzlich ja, kann aber noch nicht verbindlich Zusagen. Kann ich erst kurzfristig entscheiden.

Halte mich bitte über Deine Pläne informiert. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jule (15. Februar 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Gibt es Interesse an einer Anti-Rosenmontag-Veranstaltung auf dem MTB?


Jaaaa! 
Allerdings wollte ich auch mal bei den Brand-Riders nachfragen, ob die evtl. am Montag fahren.


----------



## cuberbiker (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo

schuldigung  das ich mich lange zeit nicht gemeldet habe , war arbeitsmässig und gesundheitlich sehr eingespannt gewesen. Habe aber letzte woche vom Doc das ( mehr oder weniger) volle OK bekommen ,wieder aufs Bike zu steigen und könnte nächstes wochenende eine kleine Tour mal fahren. wer hätte Interesse? Könnte auch Richtung Aachen kommen.


----------



## Jule (17. Februar 2012)

cuberbiker schrieb:


> ...Habe aber letzte woche vom Doc das ( mehr oder weniger) volle OK bekommen ,wieder aufs Bike zu steigen und könnte nächstes wochenende eine kleine Tour mal fahren. wer hätte Interesse? Könnte auch Richtung Aachen kommen.


Meinst du dieses WE?
Hm, das Wetter soll morgen und übermorgen ja nicht so berauschend werden. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich da fahren mag. Ich sah gestern schon wieder aus wie Sau...


----------



## cuberbiker (17. Februar 2012)

Ne 
 Dieses wochenende noch nicht .Nächstes we . Bin zwar kein Schönwetterfahrer aber das wetter ist kein Bikerwetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (18. Februar 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> Jaaaa!
> Allerdings wollte ich auch mal bei den Brand-Riders nachfragen, ob die evtl. am Montag fahren.



Und?


----------



## Jule (19. Februar 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Und?



Die Brand-Riders wollen auch fahren (im Moment wird noch diskutiert ob Start um 10:00 oder 11:00 Uhr).

Ich würde aber auch nach Eschweiler kommen und wir machen eine eigene Tour.
Wäre für Andreas ja evtl. auch einfacher, sich da anzuschließen.

Das darfst du jetzt entscheiden. 
Start gegen 11:00...(äh 11:11 Uhr) wär super. 

Jule


----------



## Deleted 219492 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Jule,

danke, dass Du an mich gedacht hast 

Mich hat aber leider eine Erkältung voll erwischt, so dass ich besser keine Tour fahre. 

Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei!!!

Viele Grüße - Andreas


----------



## MausD (20. Februar 2012)

Bin leider raus. Ich muss Karnevalistischen Fahrdienst machen  und werde wohl erst gegen Nachmittag 2 Stunden im Schnee rumstapfen.


----------



## Jule (21. Februar 2012)

Ja schade, dass das nicht geklappt hat.
Bin aber 'ne schöne Rosenmontags-Tour mit den Brand-Riders gefahren. 
http://www.brand-riders.de/fotos/touren-2012/februar/

@Andreas: Gute Besserung!

@cuberbiker: Sonntag? Schauen wir mal wie's Wetter wird...

@Ombas: Ich mutiere gerade von 'ner Omba-Biene in einen Brand-Rider-Hasen.


----------



## commencal blanc (22. Februar 2012)

Moin,

mmm, wie erreicht man euch denn jetzt am Besten?
Ich teste jetzt mal wieder die Wälder um Langerwehe...
Wann gibt es die nächste Omba Tour?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (22. Februar 2012)

Tja, ich fürchte, es gibt keine regelmäßigen Omba-Touren mehr. Einige Ombas sind ja aus Eschweiler weggezogen oder haben nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum biken.

Jule und ich sind öfters mit den Brand-Riders unterwegs. René treibt sich in der Dürener Ecke rum, vergisst aber auch schon mal häufiger sein Bike. Marcel stellt ab und zu noch Touren hier rein.

Wir würden auch gerne noch mal für 'ne Tour nach Eschweiler kommen, eben nur nicht mehr so regelmäßig. Oder du kommst mal bei den Brand-Riders mit. Würde mich freuen, dich noch mal zu sehen!


----------



## cuberbiker (25. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es morgen früh mit einer kleinen Tour aus ? Wetter soll eigentlich trocken bleiben


----------



## MausD (26. Februar 2012)

Ich muste das WE aussetzen, mich hat eine Erkältung dahin gerafft.
Aber nächste Woche würde ich gerne mal wieder eine längere Tour fahren. Langsam locker und leicht, jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (26. Februar 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Tja, ich fürchte, es gibt keine regelmäßigen Omba-Touren mehr. Einige Ombas sind ja aus Eschweiler weggezogen oder haben nicht mehr so viel Zeit zum biken.
> 
> Jule und ich sind öfters mit den Brand-Riders unterwegs. René treibt sich in der Dürener Ecke rum, vergisst aber auch schon mal häufiger sein Bike. Marcel stellt ab und zu noch Touren hier rein.
> 
> Wir würden auch gerne noch mal für 'ne Tour nach Eschweiler kommen, eben nur nicht mehr so regelmäßig. Oder du kommst mal bei den Brand-Riders mit. Würde mich freuen, dich noch mal zu sehen!



Hey Pacman,

irgendwie hatte ich deinen Post übersehen, sonst wäre ich heute sogar mal bis Brand gekommen. Werde ab 01.04. in Langerwehe wohnen.
Bin gerade noch bei meinen Eltern und rolle jetzt nochmal ne Tour alleine!

Wiedersehen wäre schön. Vielleicht findet man sich ja zu einer Ostertour nochmal zusammen?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## cuberbiker (27. Februar 2012)

Vielleicht nächste Woche Samstag ?


----------



## Deleted 219492 (28. Februar 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich muste das WE aussetzen, mich hat eine Erkältung dahin gerafft.
> Aber nächste Woche würde ich gerne mal wieder eine längere Tour fahren. Langsam locker und leicht, jemand dabei?


 
Hallo Marcel,

am Samstag möchte ich auch fahren, gerne auch langsam locker und leicht. Ich wäre also dabei.

Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht.

@ Jule: Danke für Deine Genesungswünsche. Scheinen funktioniert zu haben


----------



## PacMan (28. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre prinzipiell auch gerne dabei. Mach mal 'nen Termin, Marcel! Aber bitte nicht vor 11:00 Uhr.


----------



## XCRacer (29. Februar 2012)

Wenn ihr am Samstag ungefähr in meine Richtung kommt, schließe ich mich euch ein paar Kilometerchen an


----------



## PacMan (29. Februar 2012)

Wer will denn den Guido spielen? Du, Marcel? Oder soll ich was vorbereiten?

@René: Aber nicht mit dem neuen hässlichen Rad, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (29. Februar 2012)

Menno! Jetzt du auch noch


----------



## niki-2 (29. Februar 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wer will denn den Guido spielen? Du, Marcel? Oder soll ich was vorbereiten?
> 
> @René: Aber nicht mit dem neuen hässlichen Rad, oder?



Lass den Rene sein Rädchen ist doch cool!!!

Wäre Samstag auch dabei, aber schön gemütlich bin noch nicht wieder fit!!

Kann auch gerne den Guido machen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (1. März 2012)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Kann auch gerne den Guido machen



Da sag ich nicht Nein, dann muss ich auch drei Wochen später keinen Bericht schreiben 

Also Vorschlag...
Start: Samstag 11 Uhr Star Tanke Dürwiß
Route: Obermaubach (Rene Abholen und Burger trinken) - Kaltal - Raffelsbrandt - Nach Hause
Dauer: 4 Stunden locker und leicht.
Guido: niki-2


----------



## niki-2 (1. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Da sag ich nicht Nein, dann muss ich auch drei Wochen später keinen Bericht schreiben
> 
> Also Vorschlag...
> Start: Samstag 11 Uhr Star Tanke Dürwiß
> ...



Faulpeltz!!!

Also 11.00 Uhr Tanke in Dürwiß
Die Runde kläre ich noch ab, eventuell fahren wir noch ein wenig anders

Bis Samstag

Dieter


P.S. 

Da ist der Termin:http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12713


----------



## PacMan (1. März 2012)

Klasse!

Ich überlege gerade, wo wir Öcher einsteigen. Geht's auch am Omerbach vorbei?


----------



## GeDe (1. März 2012)

Schade, schade
Mein Bike hat vorne nur noch das kleine Ritzel 
kann daher mit dieser Konstellation ( entspricht meiner momentanen Fitness) nicht mitfahren.
Bis demnächst mal
GeDe


----------



## Jule (1. März 2012)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## niki-2 (1. März 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Klasse!
> 
> Ich überlege gerade, wo wir Öcher einsteigen. Geht's auch am Omerbach vorbei?



Weiß noch nicht

Das kläre ich morgen mit Rene!!

Gebe dir dann Bescheid

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## PacMan (1. März 2012)

Wenn nicht, ist's auch kein Problem!


----------



## niki-2 (2. März 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, ist's auch kein Problem!



Huhu!!!

11.15 Uhr am Omerbach bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (2. März 2012)

Hey,
wird ja doch noch was hier.. .
Bin gerade per Rad auf dem Weg aus Stuttgart, gerade erst in Mannheim,
daher morgen nicht dabei...

Viel Spaß und bis bald!
Patrick


----------



## PacMan (2. März 2012)

niki-2 schrieb:


> 11.15 Uhr am Omerbach bis morgen


Gut! Wir werden da sein!


----------



## talybont (2. März 2012)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Menno! Jetzt du auch noch



Der hat doch keine Ahnung


----------



## XCRacer (3. März 2012)

Ein paar Zeilen von mir zum heutigen Tag


----------



## niki-2 (4. März 2012)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ein paar Zeilen von mir zum heutigen Tag



Und auf der Homepage: http://www.omerbach.de/

GRuß

Dieter


----------



## MB1846PS (4. März 2012)

Dann habe ich es doch richtig gesehen das ihr das wart erkannt habe ich euch eigentlich an "Jule " durch das Nasen Piercing 
Ich war auch mit 4 anderen zwischen Schmidt und Strauch unterwegs


----------



## PacMan (4. März 2012)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Und auf der Homepage: http://www.omerbach.de/


Super! Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder ergänzt.


----------



## Jule (4. März 2012)

MB1846PS schrieb:


> ...Dann habe ich es doch richtig gesehen das ihr das wart erkannt habe ich euch eigentlich an "Jule " durch das Nasen Piercing...


Auweia, jetzt wird man schon am Nasenring erkannt...
Dann nochmal ein "Hallo" nachträglich. 

War sehr schön gestern! 
Wir sind dann noch den Hasselbachgraben gefahren wo die Jungs am Ende voll abgeluscht haben (die haben bestimmt wieder irgendwo Mufflons gesehen).
Hab' minutenlang am Pegelhäuschen gewartet. 

Na dann hoffentlich bis bald.
Jule


----------



## PacMan (5. März 2012)

Ich hab jetzt übrigens mal ein paar Bilder vom Sportograf-Workshop hochgeladen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (6. März 2012)

Tolle Fotos, wenn auch auf einigen die "Zuschauer" stören...


----------



## cuberbiker (7. März 2012)

Scheint ja eine schöne Tour gewesen zu sein.Hatte seit letzte Woche Mittwoch leider kein Internet und kein Telefon.


----------



## niki-2 (9. März 2012)

Nabend allerseits,

werde morgen mit den Brand Ridern fahren 
Wer Lust hat dabei zu sein bin um 9.15 Uhr an der Glücksburg, ansonsten um 10.00 Uhr in Aachen Brand am Bahnhof

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## XCRacer (9. März 2012)

Viel Spaß! Morgen ist Rennrad angesagt!


----------



## niki-2 (9. März 2012)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Viel Spaß! Morgen ist Rennrad angesagt!



Ich dachte du musst arbeiten


----------



## XCRacer (9. März 2012)

Ja... Nachts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (9. März 2012)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Nabend allerseits,
> 
> werde morgen mit den Brand Ridern fahren
> Wer Lust hat dabei zu sein bin um 9.15 Uhr an der Glücksburg, ansonsten um 10.00 Uhr in Aachen Brand am Bahnhof
> ...



Komme zur Glücksburg


----------



## MausD (14. März 2012)

Jemand Interesse am Samstag eine längere Tour zu machen.
Ich dachte da so an Heimbach-Maria Wald-Urftalsperre


----------



## Deleted 219492 (14. März 2012)

Keine Zeit. ((


----------



## celle (14. März 2012)

Keine Form


----------



## MausD (16. März 2012)

celle schrieb:


> Keine Form



Markus fährt auch nur ein Stück mit.

Auf jeden Fall Abfahrt 9 Uhr Star Tanke Dürwiß.


----------



## PacMan (16. März 2012)

Das ist uns zu früh. Außerdem soll's Wetter nicht ganz so dolle werden. Da ist mir Heimbach auch zu weit.

Wir fahren entweder mit den Brand-Riders oder in die Brunssumer Heide. Mal sehen.


----------



## niki-2 (16. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Markus fährt auch nur ein Stück mit.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Abfahrt 9 Uhr Star Tanke Dürwiß.




Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde.

Werde auch morgen nach Brand fahren, da das Wetter doch nicht so stabil sein soll

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Deleted 219492 (16. März 2012)

Bin um 9 Uhr an der Tanke. Muss allerdings um 11:30 Uhr zuhause sein, so dass ich mich entsprechend verabschieden werde. Bis dahin soll das Wetter auch gut sein


----------



## Deleted 219492 (17. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall Abfahrt 9 Uhr Star Tanke Dürwiß.






Na, war aber auch alleine schön.


----------



## MausD (20. März 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Na, war aber auch alleine schön.



Tut mir leid, aber ich hatte nicht mehr damit gerechnet das einer mitfährt .
Wir sind allerdings auch etwas länger als 10.30 gefahren. War eine schöne Tour zur Urftalsperre (100km, 1960HM und über 7 Stunden Fahrzeit) und das Wetter hat auch mit gespielt. Noch mal Chapeau! an Markus der die Tour trotz langer Pause geschaft hat und ich Ihn nicht am Straßenrand zurücklassen muste 
Können wir gerne nächste Woche bei noch schönerem Wetter wiederholen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 219492 (20. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Können wir gerne nächste Woche bei noch schönerem Wetter wiederholen



Eure gefahrene Tour hört sich interessant an. Nächsten Samstag muss ich leider arbeiten, aber am 31. gerne wieder 

Wie sieht's mit einer größeren Tour an einer der Ostertage aus? Gerne auch mit dem Zug nach Blankenheim und über Hellenthal und Rursee zurück?


----------



## MausD (21. März 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Wie sieht's mit einer größeren Tour an einer der Ostertage aus? Gerne auch mit dem Zug nach Blankenheim und über Hellenthal und Rursee zurück?


Letzte Jahr sind wir (nicht zu Ostern) die Oil-Of-Olef gefahren. Mit dem Zug nach Heimbach und dann um die Olef-Talsperre. 
Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.


----------



## commencal blanc (21. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Letzte Jahr sind wir (nicht zu Ostern) die Oil-Of-Olef gefahren. Mit dem Zug nach Heimbach und dann um die Olef-Talsperre.
> Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.



Moin,

Ostertour wäre ja nicht schlecht. Dann bin ich auch wieder im Ombagebiet ansässig und wäre gerne dabei.
Bin gestern erstmals wieder richtig durch die heimischen Wädler gewildert.
Rund ums Wehetal, Wehebachtalsperre und Ruhreifel um den Stausee Obermaubach...

Nach dem Umzug am WE bin ich wieder für regelmäßiges Radeln in der Region zu haben!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 219492 (21. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie das Wetter wird.



Letztes Jahr Ostern waren es ja 25°C. Da muss sich das Wetter anstrengen, wenn es mithalten will. Aber kein Regen wäre ja auch schon toll.

Wohin die Tour geht ist mir relativ egal, da ich überall ja noch nicht war 

Da ich in der Osterwoche Urlaub habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, könnte ich auch in dieser Woche Touren fahren. Bestimmt gibt es hier auch "Leidensgenossen".


----------



## MausD (22. März 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> ...Urlaub...


Was ist das


----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr Ostern waren es ja 25°C. Da muss sich das Wetter anstrengen, wenn es mithalten will. Aber kein Regen wäre ja auch schon toll.
> 
> Wohin die Tour geht ist mir relativ egal, da ich überall ja noch nicht war
> 
> ...



Wann hast du Urlaub?
1. oder 2. Woche 
Ich habe in der 1. Woche Urlaub, dann können wir uns gerne mal verabreden

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Deleted 219492 (22. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Was ist das



Wenn man nicht arbeiten muss und viele schöne Dinge machen kann


----------



## Deleted 219492 (22. März 2012)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Wann hast du Urlaub?
> 1. oder 2. Woche
> Ich habe in der 1. Woche Urlaub, dann können wir uns gerne mal verabreden



Ich hab in der 2ten Woche Urlaub. Wenn Du immer noch nachmittags fahren kannst können wir ja eine Nachmittagstour fahren.


----------



## XCRacer (22. März 2012)

Hallo Dieter, zweite O-Woche habe ich ebenfalls frei !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (22. März 2012)

Was ist denn mit der kurzfristigen Zukunft. Am Samstag soll es jetzt doch schön werden. Mir wär wieder nach was längerem . Vorschläge bitte....


----------



## cuberbiker (22. März 2012)

Hallo
würde gerne über Ostern eine Tour fahren aber leider gehe ich nach Ostern wieder ins Krankenhaus und habe davor wahrscheinlich eh keine Nerven fürs biken


----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2012)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter, zweite O-Woche habe ich ebenfalls frei !!!



So ein Scheibenkleister kein die erste Woche frei

Versuche wenn das Wetter passt Osterdienstag noch frei zu machen und würde dann gerne mit der Bahn ins Rurtal kommen

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der kurzfristigen Zukunft. Am Samstag soll es jetzt doch schön werden. Mir wär wieder nach was längerem . Vorschläge bitte....



Werde Samstag nochmal Brand Rider fahren!!


----------



## MausD (23. März 2012)

Wer eine kürzere Tour will, Samstag 10 Uhr Star Tanke. 4 Stunden grobe Richtung Nideggen.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (27. März 2012)

Wie sieht's nächsten Samstag aus? Habe reichlich Zeit.

Ggf. würde ich mich auch mal Brand-Rider-Mitfahrern anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (28. März 2012)

Ich mach es mal vom Wetter abhängig, sage spätestens Freitag bescheid.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (28. März 2012)

Hört sich gut an.


----------



## niki-2 (30. März 2012)

Werde morgen wahrscheinlich nicht fahren.

Das Wetter soll auch bescheiden werden.

Schönen Tag

Dieter


----------



## MausD (30. März 2012)

Ich werde dann morgen mal eine Regenfreie Zeit nutzen, daher kann ich leider keine Zeit angeben. 
Wie sieht es denn dafür über Ostern aus. Ich hab am Donnerstag frei.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (30. März 2012)

Hab mich jetzt entschlossen morgen neue Reifen aufzuziehen. 

Donnerstag könnte ich ab 11:30 Uhr ab Gewerbegebiet Aachener-Kreuz in Würselen fahren. Vielleicht kann Dieter ja auch und ihr holt mich dort ab??? Von da Richtung Aachen oder um Stolberg in Richtung Eifel. Ansonsten könnte ich Abfahrt 12 Uhr ab Eschweiler.


----------



## ManuelAC (1. April 2012)

Hey Ombas,
ich vermisse Euch und würde gerne über Ostern etwas in der Eifel unternehmen. Tour um Olef, Luexmburg, Ardennen oder so ...

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## commencal blanc (2. April 2012)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Hey Ombas,
> ich vermisse Euch und würde gerne über Ostern etwas in der Eifel unternehmen. Tour um Olef, Luexmburg, Ardennen oder so ...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Sebastian



Moinmoin liebe Ombas,
ich wäre auch dabei 
Was fahrt ihr denn jetzt für Megatouren? 100Km 2000hm...
Ob ich das in meinem Alter noch schaffe...

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MausD (3. April 2012)

Hallo Sebastian und Patrick. Wann könnt Ihr denn?
Gruß Marcel.


----------



## niki-2 (4. April 2012)

Wollte spontan fahren und nicht so eine Megatour fahren, da das Wetter doch sehr bescheiden sein soll!

Morgen schaut´s auch eher bescheiden aus, da ich noch viel Arbeit zu Hause habe.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (5. April 2012)

Moin,
Freitag und Montag sollte passen...
Aber nicht so früh 

VG
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 219492 (6. April 2012)

Sonntag soll noch das beste Wetter der kommenden Tage sein. 

Wer hat Zeit u. Lust zu fahren?


----------



## commencal blanc (8. April 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Sonntag soll noch das beste Wetter der kommenden Tage sein.
> 
> Wer hat Zeit u. Lust zu fahren?



Heute familär eingespannt.
Vielleicht am Nachmittag. Morgen soll es ja echt suboptimal werden...


----------



## Deleted 219492 (8. April 2012)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Heute familär eingespannt.
> Vielleicht am Nachmittag. Morgen soll es ja echt suboptimal werden...



Leider zu spät 

Bin um 9 Uhr los, 67 km um die WBTS und um Kalltalsperre dann rauf zum Jägerhaus u. nach Hause. Insgesamt 1150 Hm. Schöne Tour bei schönem Wetter.

Allen noch ein schönes Osterfest.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (11. April 2012)

Wer möchte Samstag fahren? Gerne auch eine 80 km Tour.


----------



## MausD (12. April 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Wer möchte Samstag fahren? Gerne auch eine 80 km Tour.



Ich 
Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und wohin es geht. Mehr dann morgen im Laufe des Tages. 
Was machst du Dieter?


----------



## niki-2 (12. April 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich
> Mal schauen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt und wohin es geht. Mehr dann morgen im Laufe des Tages.
> Was machst du Dieter?



Ich werde auf jedenfall nach Brand fahren, da mein Bike in Aachen zur zum Lagerwechsel ist.
Also fahre mit dem Auto und danach die Runde mit den Brand Riders.
Wo es hingeht  keine Ahnung.

Kommt doch einfach mit!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Deleted 219492 (12. April 2012)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Kommt doch einfach mit!!!




Ist auch o.k. für mich.


----------



## Jule (12. April 2012)

Ich fahre wahrscheinlich auch bei den Brand-Riders mit (mal schauen, wie's Wetter wird...).


----------



## Deleted 219492 (12. April 2012)

Die Wettervorhersage für Samstag geht immer mehr in Richtung Regen. Morgen wäre besser zu fahren.

Würde jemand morgen mitfahren anstatt Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (12. April 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für Samstag geht immer mehr in Richtung Regen. Morgen wäre besser zu fahren.
> 
> Würde jemand morgen mitfahren anstatt Samstag?



Kann morgen leider nicht!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. April 2012)

Habe mich für Samstag entschieden. 

@  Marcel: Was ist Dein Plan? Brand oder eine eigene Tour? Würde mich Dir anschließen.


----------



## MausD (13. April 2012)

Also meine Wettervorhersage sagt für morgen schönes Wetter voraus. Ich würde sagen Brand. Abfahrt 9.15 Star-Tanke Dürwiß.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. April 2012)

O.k. Werde da sein


----------



## commencal blanc (15. April 2012)

Nabend,
9 Uhr war mir dann doch zu früh.
Bin am Abend um die WBTS gefahren und kam mit den letzten Regentropfen zuhause an.

Wie sieht es morgen, also heute - Sonntag - aus?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 219492 (15. April 2012)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen, also heute - Sonntag - aus?



Heute ist Ruhetag. Nach fast 100 km gestern bin ich noch was kaputt.

Bin gespannt was Marcel im Sommer anzieht. Wer bei 4 Grad mit kurzer Hose fährt hat nicht mehr viel zum Steigern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (15. April 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Heute ist Ruhetag. Nach fast 100 km gestern bin ich noch was kaputt.
> 
> Bin gespannt was Marcel im Sommer anzieht. Wer bei 4 Grad mit kurzer Hose fährt hat nicht mehr viel zum Steigern



Bei dem Wetter gerade ärgere ich mich auch mir gestern nicht mehr Zeit genommen zu haben... 

Am Abend waren es 9 Grad, mit kurzer Hose wurde es mit R e g e n  dann auch echt kalt...


----------



## MausD (16. April 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> ...Wer bei 4 Grad mit kurzer Hose fährt hat nicht mehr viel zum Steigern ...



Steigerung geht immer...







...


----------



## Deleted 219492 (16. April 2012)

Nie ohne Helm!!!


----------



## niki-2 (16. April 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Steigerung geht immer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Was für Traumtypen


----------



## Deleted 219492 (25. April 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Steigerung geht immer...



Samstag hast Du eine erste Chance!?


----------



## Olli_itz (5. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich komm Ursprünglich aus Eschweiler - Nothberg - also quasi vom Omerbach...
Wohn zwar jetzt in Köln - bin aber ab und an noch in der Nähe.

Hab auch erst vor kurzem wieder angefangen mit Radfahren - war einige Zeit Sport abstinent und dementsprechend untrainiert.
Falls es mal 'ne Anfängertour gibt bei euch wär ich aber gern dabei...
Eure 80km Touren kann ich wohl nicht mitgehen.

Bin eben ne Runde Korkus / Bovenberger Wald gefahren und musste feststellen das das Gebiet im Korkus wo ich in der Jugend immer unterwegs war jetzt mehr oder weniger wohl Naturschutzgebiet ist 

Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf ne kleine Runde.

Olli


----------



## MausD (6. Mai 2012)

Hi Olli,
können wir gerne machen, es gibt bestimmt noch mehr die mal wieder eine Einsteigertour fahren wollen. Am besten ab und zu mal hier reinschauen.

Gruß Marcel.


----------



## MausD (11. Mai 2012)

Ich plane für nächsten Do. oder Fr. eine 2000HM Tour. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## Jule (11. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich plane für nächsten Do. oder Fr. eine 2000HM Tour. Jemand Interesse?


Donnerstag gerne! 
Freitag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## MausD (11. Mai 2012)

"On-Topic-On"
Warum heißt der Thread eigentlich "MTB Touren-Treff am Omerbach (Eschweiler) - Teil 1" obwohl es die Vortsetzung von Teil 2 ist 
"On-Topic-Off"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (11. Mai 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> Donnerstag gerne!



Ich stelle mal eine Runde zusammen ...


----------



## XCRacer (11. Mai 2012)

nextremo2000?


----------



## Deleted 219492 (11. Mai 2012)

Leider ohne mich. Mein Rad ist zerlegt u. mein neuer Rahmen  kommt leider erst nächste Woche, wahrscheinlich zu spät.


----------



## PacMan (14. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Ich plane für nächsten Do. oder Fr. eine 2000HM Tour. Jemand Interesse?


Klingt nach Arbeit, aber ich bin dabei.

Schon 'ne Idee, wo wir die HM jagen? Rurtal rund um Obermaubach bietet sich vermutlich am meisten an, oder?


Zu deiner Teil-2-1-Frage: Der "[Teil 2]"-Thread wurde manuell erstellt, als der Original-Thread zu lang geworden war. Später hat man dann ein etwas gebaut, dass lange Threads automatisch beendet und Fortsetzungs-Threads erstellt. Dabei wird der Name auch automatisch um "Teil x" ergänzt. Da dies die erste *automatisch* erstellte Fortsetzung ist, heisst sie "Teil 1". Obwohl es wohl sinniger gewesen wäre, dort mit "2" zu beginnen.


----------



## commencal blanc (14. Mai 2012)

XCRacer schrieb:


> nextremo2000?



Moin,
Donnerstag wäre super.
Rurtal gefällt mir auch.

Nur nicht zuuu früh bitte 
Würd mich freuen euch mal wieder zu sehen!

VG
Patrick


----------



## MausD (15. Mai 2012)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...
> Rurtal ...


Da gehts hin, ein Ziel habe ich schon ausgemacht.



commencal blanc schrieb:


> ...
> Nur nicht zuuu früh bitte...


Was ist denn nicht zuu früh? Alzu spät sollten wir nicht los, es werden wohl mindestens 6 Stunden Fahrzeit (ohne Pausen) werden.

@Jule und Pascal. Der Rückweg führt über das Jägerhaus - Mulartshütte da könnt ihr euch dann ausklinken.


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Da gehts hin, ein Ziel habe ich schon ausgemacht.
> 
> 
> Was ist denn nicht zuu früh? Alzu spät sollten wir nicht los, es werden wohl mindestens 6 Stunden Fahrzeit (ohne Pausen) werden.
> ...




Moin,
so 11 Uhr fände ich angenehm.
Hatte auch mit 4 statt 6h gerechnet ;-)

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MausD (15. Mai 2012)

11 Uhr wird wohl etwas zu spät sein.
Jula, Pascal, wann könnt ihr denn in Eschweiler sein. Start ist der HBF Eschweiler.
Tour ist fertig geplant: Länge 100+, Höhenmeter 2000+, Fahrzeit etwa 6-7 Stunden
Es gibt sogar einige Trails...


----------



## Jule (15. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Jula, Pascal, wann könnt ihr denn in Eschweiler sein. Start ist der HBF Eschweiler.


 
Wir kommen bestimmt mit dem Zug und könnten z.B. um 10:03 Uhr am Eschweiler HBF sein.
Später würde ich auch nicht starten, sonst fällt ja nachher aus Zeitdruck noch die Kuchenpause flach. 

Bis gestern abend dachte ich noch, dass ich wieder absagen muß.
ABER: Pascal ist mein Bremsen-Entlüfter-Held!!!! 

Freu mich schon!
Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (15. Mai 2012)

Würde mich eventuell einklinken und euch ein Stück begleiten. 
MausD, kannst du mir den Track schicken?


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> 11 Uhr wird wohl etwas zu spät sein.
> Jula, Pascal, wann könnt ihr denn in Eschweiler sein. Start ist der HBF Eschweiler.
> Tour ist fertig geplant: Länge 100+, Höhenmeter 2000+, Fahrzeit etwa 6-7 Stunden
> Es gibt sogar einige Trails...



Wo geht´s denn lang?
Vielleicht kann ich von Langerwehe aus ja später zusteigen


----------



## MausD (16. Mai 2012)

XCRacer schrieb:


> ...
> MausD, kannst du mir den Track schicken?


Sie haben Post....


----------



## MausD (16. Mai 2012)

Tour von morgen:
Start 10.05 Uhr Hbf-Eschweiler Richtung Rursee
Patrick: Du könntest um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Wehebachtalsperre (unterhalb der Staumauer) einsteigen.
Als Kuchenmöglichkeit ist Kaffee Jansen eingeplant.

Zur Feier des Tages gibt es sogar einen Richtigen Termin.


----------



## Jule (16. Mai 2012)

Alles klar! Bis morgen.


----------



## PacMan (16. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Als Kuchenmöglichkeit ist Kaffee Jansen eingeplant.


Damit hast du mich überzeugt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burns68 (16. Mai 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> Donnerstag gerne!
> Freitag kann ich leider nicht.



Wieviele Tage wolltest Du denn fahren?


----------



## niki-2 (16. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Tour von morgen:
> Start 10.05 Uhr Hbf-Eschweiler Richtung Rursee
> Patrick: Du könntest um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Wehebachtalsperre (unterhalb der Staumauer) einsteigen.
> Als Kuchenmöglichkeit ist Kaffee Jansen eingeplant.
> ...



Weiß noch nicht ob ich dabei bin

Wenn ja bin ich um 10.00 Uhr am HBF

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## commencal blanc (16. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Tour von morgen:
> Start 10.05 Uhr Hbf-Eschweiler Richtung Rursee
> Patrick: Du könntest um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz Wehebachtalsperre (unterhalb der Staumauer) einsteigen.
> Als Kuchenmöglichkeit ist Kaffee Jansen eingeplant.
> ...




Alles klar.
Das klingt nach nem Angebot 

Bis morgen!

Froi mi!


----------



## PacMan (17. Mai 2012)

Geschafft! Im doppelten Sinne: Wir haben's geschafft und wir sind geschafft.









Leider hat Jule die Wette gewonnen. Auch mein Garmin, der ca. 150hm weniger anzeigte, als der von Marcel (auf dem Bild oben), hat am Ende ganz knapp über 2500 angezeigt. Ich dachte, wir würden drunter bleiben.
Nach "vorsichtiger" Aufzeichnung hatten wir also 2500hm, und nach "optimistischer" Aufzeichnung sogar ca. 2650hm.

Vielen Dank an die, die uns zweitweise begleitet haben: Olli, Patrick und René!


----------



## niki-2 (17. Mai 2012)

Glückwunsch

Aber mit euch in den Schwarzwald
Ihr fliegt mir ja weg

Schönen Abend und bis bald

Dieter


----------



## burns68 (18. Mai 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die, die uns zweitweise begleitet haben: Olli, Patrick und René!



Gerne geschehen, war mir eine Ehre!

Hut ab zu dieser Leistung!

Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Samstag in Brand!


----------



## Jule (18. Mai 2012)

War wirklich 'ne schöne Runde bzw. 'n schöner Bergauf-Bergab-Zick-Zack! 
Danke an Marcel!


----------



## commencal blanc (18. Mai 2012)

PacMan schrieb:


> Geschafft! Im doppelten Sinne: Wir haben's geschafft und wir sind geschafft.
> 
> Vielen Dank an die, die uns zweitweise begleitet haben: Olli, Patrick und René!



Moin zusammen,

gerne begleitet und Glückwunsch zum Nextremo 2500 oder so
Schon mein Tacho zeigte 1900 hm und 86km an,
dass ihr die 2000er Marke deutlich überschreitet hatte ich spätestens dann befürchtet 

Dann mal einen angenehmen Regenerationstag!

VG und auf bald!
Patrick


----------



## MausD (23. Mai 2012)

Bericht kommt noch...Pascal kannst du mir mal die beiden Bilder zuschicken, Danke.

Und schon kommt der nächste Termin am Samstag, ähnlich anstrengend nur auf andere Art und Weise...


----------



## XCRacer (23. Mai 2012)

Ich hab das hier zu Hause noch nicht abgeklärt, aber wie es ausschaut, werde ich an der Laufenburg auf euch warten und euch ab da ein wenig begleiten.
Freue mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (23. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Bericht kommt noch...Pascal kannst du mir mal die beiden Bilder zuschicken, Danke.
> 
> Und schon kommt der nächste Termin am Samstag, ähnlich anstrengend nur auf andere Art und Weise...



Schauen wir mal mit dem Bericht

Samstag kann ich leider nicht, werde mit den Brand Ridern Rene legendäre Oel of Olef fahren

Bis bald

Dieter


----------



## celle (25. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Und schon kommt der nächste Termin am Samstag, ähnlich anstrengend nur auf andere Art und Weise...



Kommt ihr am Omerbach vorbei?
Evtl. begleite ich euch ein Stück, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe.

Celle


----------



## PacMan (25. Mai 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Bericht kommt noch...Pascal kannst du mir mal die beiden Bilder zuschicken, Danke.


Du meinst, diese beiden?



> Und schon kommt der nächste Termin am Samstag, ähnlich anstrengend nur auf andere Art und Weise...


Sehr verlockend! Aber Jule und ich schließen uns doch dem Dieter und den Brand-Riders an.

Vielleicht folgt ja bald die nächste Omba-Tour?!


----------



## commencal blanc (25. Mai 2012)

Nabend,
ich könnte mir auch einen Einstieg Laufenburg vorstellen.
Wann ungefähr? Stunde später? 
Wenn Börger ein " B I E R " ist bin ich dabei, wenn nur gegessen wird nicht


----------



## XCRacer (25. Mai 2012)

Ich bin gegen 11:30 Uhr mit Michael an der Laufenburg. Kommen aus Richtung Rennweg.
Marcel, bitte Handy bereit halten.


----------



## celle (25. Mai 2012)

Ich komme morgen nicht mit, mein Bock bockt

Euch viel Spaß und trinkt ein Börger für mich mit


----------



## MausD (26. Mai 2012)

Wir werden es aber nicht schaffen um 11.30 an der Laufenburg zu sein, da wir erst Oli um 11 Uhr zu Hause abholen. Eher so nach 12. Handy ist an,


----------



## XCRacer (26. Mai 2012)

Kein Problem, wir fahren ein paar Umwege. Bis gleich


----------



## burns68 (26. Mai 2012)

Ich habe noch Kundschaft, die wollte bis 11:00 hier sein.
Wenn nicht, kümmert sich meine Mutter drum.

Freue mich!!! Weißes 26er, trifft weißes 29er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 219492 (27. Mai 2012)

Suuuuuupiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!

Erste kurze Ausfahrt mit meinem neuen Rädchen   . Leider fehlt noch die 400mm-Sattelstütze, so dass mir jetzt noch 1-2 cm für meine optimale Höhe fehlen.

@ Dieter: Wäre super gerne Deine Tour mitgefahren! Gibt's die irgendwann nochmal?

@ alle: fährt morgen jemand? Gerne auch Regeneration von den 100 Brand-Riders-km oder von der Omba-Bier-Tour!


----------



## muschi (27. Mai 2012)

Ich werde morgen um 9Uhr in Vaals starten, Route egal.
Wer fährt mit?


----------



## Handlampe (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo ihr Ombas

Wir waren gestern auch noch mal in eurem Revier unterwegs. Hätte vielleicht vorher nochmal in die Runde fragen sollen, dann hättet ihr mir sicherlich noch Tipps zu ein paar netten Strecken geben können. Gerade von Vossenack hinunter war ich doch ziemlich entäuscht, keine ordentliche Abfahrt gefunden zu haben. Der Weg am Bosselbach ist ja wohl eher langweilig.


----------



## niki-2 (29. Mai 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Suuuuuupiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## XCRacer (29. Mai 2012)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Gerade von Vossenack hinunter war ich doch ziemlich entäuscht, keine ordentliche Abfahrt gefunden zu haben. Der Weg am Bosselbach ist ja wohl eher langweilig.


So ist das mit den Touristen. Ihr habt einige feine Trails verpasst.


----------



## burns68 (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Ihr,
wie sieht es mit Samstag aus?
Bis jetzt hätte ich noch Zeit!
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (1. Juni 2012)

burns68 schrieb:


> ...
> wie sieht es mit Samstag aus?...


Also das Wetter soll gut sein.
Wie wäre es denn am Samstag mit der Ursprünglichen Börger Tour. Obermaubach - Nideggen - Kanaldeckel?


----------



## Deleted 219492 (1. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

ich möchte auch fahren, wäre also dabei.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (1. Juni 2012)

Allerdings nur, wenn ich auch ne Schorle trinken darf


----------



## commencal blanc (1. Juni 2012)

Moin,
ich wäre für Sonntag 
Jemand Interesse?

VG
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 219492 (1. Juni 2012)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich wäre für Sonntag



Sonntag soll es ziemlich nass werden


----------



## MausD (1. Juni 2012)

Ich kann nur Samstag. Ich würde mal sagen 10 Uhr Dürwiß Star-Tanke und 10.15 Eschweiler Drieschplatz (Kirmesplatz). Von da aus dann an der Inde nach Weisweiler - Laufenburg - Irgendwie nach Obermaubach - Nideggen - Kanaldeckel - Irgendwie nach Hause.

Gerne werden auch alternative Routen angenommen, ich werde ja sonst noch zum Premium-Guido....


----------



## MausD (1. Juni 2012)

Vor der Tour ist vor der Tour....

Nächste Woche Donnerstag oder Freitag würde ich gerne wieder eine besondere Tour machen. Oil of Olef war ja jetzt schon...
Wer hat Vorschläge, gerne auch mit Zug oder Auto und etwa einer Stunde anfahrt...


----------



## Deleted 219492 (1. Juni 2012)

Hört sich alles gut an!!! Donnerstag lieber mit Zug, da ich keinen Gepäckträger für mein Rad hab.

Komme morgen zur Star-Tanke.


----------



## burns68 (1. Juni 2012)

Bei mir hat sich Kundschaft angekündigt, ich kann leider nicht so früh.

Gullydeckelzählen wären schön gewesen!

Olli


----------



## Deleted 219492 (1. Juni 2012)

@ Marcel: frage mich gerade, wieviel zu trinken ich eigentlich auf diese Tour mitnehmen soll, da ich nicht weiß, was mich erwartet. 

Wird es eher eine normale Tour oder radeln wir eher von Biergarten zu Biergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rappelkiste (1. Juni 2012)

MausD schrieb:


> Also das Wetter soll gut sein.
> Wie wäre es denn am Samstag mit der Ursprünglichen Börger Tour. Obermaubach - Nideggen - Kanaldeckel?



Servus,
hättet Ihr noch einen Platz frei - Ich bin allerdings nicht der fitteste  Könnte mich aber zu jeder Zeit dank GPS abseilen wenns mir zuviel wird.
Absagen bitte nur per PM

Ich würde dann am Driesch einsteigen...
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MausD (1. Juni 2012)

burns68 schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich Kundschaft angekündigt, ich kann leider nicht so früh.
> 
> Gullydeckelzählen wären schön gewesen!
> 
> Olli



Ab wann hättest du denn gekonnt bzw. kannst du denn?


----------



## MausD (1. Juni 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> @ Marcel: frage mich gerade, wieviel zu trinken ich eigentlich auf diese Tour mitnehmen soll, da ich nicht weiß, was mich erwartet.
> 
> Wird es eher eine normale Tour oder radeln wir eher von Biergarten zu Biergarten



Wird keine Biergarten Tour  Aber auffüllen kann man unterwegs.



rappelkiste schrieb:


> Servus,
> hättet Ihr noch einen Platz frei - Ich bin allerdings nicht der fitteste  Könnte mich aber zu jeder Zeit dank GPS abseilen wenns mir zuviel wird.
> Absagen bitte nur per PM
> 
> ...



Gern, fahr soweit mit wie du kannst.


Edit. Wenn Oli sich nicht mehr meldet bleibt es bei 10 Uhr Star Tanke und 10.15 Driesch.


----------



## burns68 (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Marcel,
ich denke vor 11:00 - 11:30 wird es nichts.

Sorry


----------



## niki-2 (2. Juni 2012)

Kann leider auch nicht bin arbeiten


----------



## MausD (2. Juni 2012)

burns68 schrieb:


> Hi Marcel,
> ich denke vor 11:00 - 11:30 wird es nichts.
> 
> Sorry



Schade...dann bleibt es bei 10 Uhr.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (2. Juni 2012)

O.k.


----------



## commencal blanc (3. Juni 2012)

Moinmoin zusammen,

das Wetter ist ja heute doch eher bescheiden.
Gestern zu fahren war wohl die bessere Entscheidung!

Wer ist denn nächste Woche in Einruhr dabei?

Pascal und Jule sind sogar auf dem Vorjahresvideo zu sehen
http://mtb-am-rursee.de/index-2.html (0:31 min)

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Jule (5. Juni 2012)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nächste Woche in Einruhr dabei?


 
Wir sind wieder dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (5. Juni 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> Wir sind wieder dabei!



Das ist ja schonmal schön 
Ich hab die Voranmeldung verpasst. Aber 25,- EUR ist im Vergleich zu Anderen ja immernoch fair


----------



## MausD (6. Juni 2012)

Das Wetter ist wohl zu schlecht für eine längere Tour morgen oder Freitag. Samstag soll es besser werden, warten wir es mal ab...


----------



## Deleted 219492 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin wegen des Wetters auch für Samstag.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (7. Juni 2012)

Habe mich kurzfristig für die Brander entschieden. Fährt jemand mit?

Abfahrt am Brander Bahnhof ist 11:00-11:15 Uhr.


----------



## commencal blanc (7. Juni 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Habe mich kurzfristig für die Brander entschieden. Fährt jemand mit?
> 
> Abfahrt am Brander Bahnhof ist 11:00-11:15 Uhr.



Mmm,
bisschen verpennt.
Ich drehe jetzt noch ne Runde!

Nächste Tour dann Rurseemarathon!

Schönen Tag und gute Tour!
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 219492 (12. Juni 2012)

@ Jule:

And the Winner is ...

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (13. Juni 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> @ Jule:
> 
> And the Winner is ...
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH


 
Ojeee, jetzt gibt's noch mehr Glückwünsche... 
Aber Danke!!
War aber nur AK-Wertung und als Frau hat man's ja eh nicht so schwer bei so 'nem Rennen (gibt ja nicht soooo viel Konkurrenz).

Frustrierend ist nur: Pascal hat während das Rennens ab und an auf mich gewartet und er hatte noch Zeit 'n Stück Kuchen an der Verpflegung zu mampfen.


----------



## PacMan (13. Juni 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> Frustrierend ist nur: Pascal hat während das Rennens ab und an auf mich gewartet und er hatte noch Zeit 'n Stück Kuchen an der Verpflegung zu mampfen.


Nein, das war anders. Tatsächlich habe ich ständig versucht, dir davonzufahren - wurde aber immer wieder eingeholt. Und nur dank des Kuchens hatte ich genug Energie, um wenigstens noch kurz nach dir ins Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (13. Juni 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> Pascal hat während das Rennens ab und an auf mich gewartet





PacMan schrieb:


> Nein, das war anders.




Das ist jetzt die Frage: PacMan oder PaceMan???


----------



## XCRacer (13. Juni 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> War aber nur AK-Wertung und als Frau hat man's ja eh nicht so schwer bei so 'nem Rennen (gibt ja nicht soooo viel Konkurrenz).


Ja dann....


----------



## Jule (13. Juni 2012)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ja dann....


 
OK OK, ich geb's zu: Ich freu' mich über das goldene Ding und ich find's geil, dass da endlich mal 'ne "1" drauf steht!

So, genug geredet....Training geht weiter.....*Trommelwirbel* DUISBURG!!


----------



## commencal blanc (13. Juni 2012)

Jule schrieb:


> OK OK, ich geb's zu: Ich freu' mich über das goldene Ding und ich find's geil, dass da endlich mal 'ne "1" drauf steht!
> 
> So, genug geredet....Training geht weiter.....*Trommelwirbel* DUISBURG!!



Glückwunsch dann auch nochmal an dieser Stelle 

Duisburg?
Wann wo wie?

Gruß
Patrick

P.S: Wo ist überflüssig!


----------



## Jule (13. Juni 2012)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Glückwunsch dann auch nochmal an dieser Stelle
> 
> Duisburg?
> Wann wo wie?


Danke. 

04.-05. August: 24h-Rennen im Landschaftspark Nord/ Duisburg
Ich starte da im 2er-Mixed mit meinem Bruder.


----------



## commencal blanc (15. Juni 2012)

Morgen jemand Lust auf Fahrradfahren?

So ab 12 für 3-4 Stündchen?
Start 12 Uhr Langerwehe - Bahnhof 

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## commencal blanc (28. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wie sieht es mit Samstag Nachmittag aus?
Größere Runde, vor allem Höhenmeter (Alpencrosstraining).
Dachte so an Langerwehe, WBTS, Rureifel, Schmitt...
70km / 2000 hm / 4h
Schnell Rauf, schön & schnell runter

Wer will?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 219492 (28. Juni 2012)

Strecke und Hm hören sich gut an.

Fahre aber lieber früher. Kann ggf. Samstagnachmittag auch was regnen. 

Wie wäre es Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Laufenburg?

P.S.: Training für Alpencross - frühes Aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## commencal blanc (28. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Laufenburg als Treffpunkt wäre okay.
Früh aufstehen auch.
Muss mich nur leider noch auf ein paar Prüfungen vorbereiten,
die sind 4 Wochen vorm Alpencross und daher leider priorisiert

14:00 -18:00 Uhr wäre mir lieber!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 219492 (29. Juni 2012)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Muss mich nur leider noch auf ein paar Prüfungen vorbereiten



Eine (kleine) Runde Mitleid 

Nur ein Scherz  - Prüfungen gehen natürlich vor!!!

Wir können uns um 14 Uhr an der Laufenburg im Bereich des "Biergartens" treffen.

Seitdem ich wieder auf dem Fahrrad sitze, hab ich noch keinmal 2000 Hm gehabt. Sollte ich zu langsam sein, rolle ich auch gerne alleine weiter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Ich will Dein Training ja nicht kaputt machen.

Da Du grob die Strecke vorgeschlagen hast gehe ich davon aus, dass Du die Route "führst".


Grüße
Andreas


----------



## commencal blanc (29. Juni 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Eine (kleine) Runde Mitleid
> 
> Nur ein Scherz  - Prüfungen gehen natürlich vor!!!
> 
> ...



14 Uhr Biergarten klingt gut.
Zur Not da bleiben 
Schaumermal wies passt.
Muss kein unnötiges Tempo fahren, mehr als Ruhepuls wäre aber schon gut


----------



## Deleted 219492 (29. Juni 2012)

O.k., bin morgen 14 Uhr an der Laufenburg. 

Sooo langsam fahr ich auch nicht. Kann nur sein, dass ich zum Ende abka... 

Also bis morgen - freu mich auf viele Hm


----------



## commencal blanc (30. Juni 2012)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> O.k., bin morgen 14 Uhr an der Laufenburg.
> 
> Sooo langsam fahr ich auch nicht. Kann nur sein, dass ich zum Ende abka...
> 
> Also bis morgen - freu mich auf viele Hm



Okay.
Muss ich mir die Tour jetzt erst verdienen!
Bis gleich!


----------



## MausD (22. August 2012)

Wie sieht es denn diesen Samstag aus?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## PacMan (23. August 2012)

Ich denke, Jule und ich hätten Interesse an einer längeren Tour.
Abfahrt so gegen 11 Uhr in Eschweiler vielleicht?


----------



## Deleted 219492 (23. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich es schaffe. Wenn's klappt bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (23. August 2012)

Hallo Dieter,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag!!!


LG - Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (24. August 2012)

Verdammt, zu spät!

Alles Gute nachträglich, Dieter!


----------



## Deleted 219492 (24. August 2012)

Schaffe es leider nicht zur Samstagtour. 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß dabei!!!


Gruß - Andreas


----------



## PacMan (24. August 2012)

Marcel, was ist denn nun?

11:15 Uhr am Omerbach? 90km durch die Eifel, Richtung Heimbach.


----------



## commencal blanc (25. August 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag nachträglich!

Viel Spaß bei der Tour,
kann leider nicht dabei sein, bin auf einer Hochzeit!

Bis denn
Patrick


----------



## MausD (26. August 2012)

Sorry, konnte leider wegen Arbeit nicht.


----------



## MausD (7. Dezember 2012)

3 Montate her der letzte Beitrag 

Wer fährt morgen Vormittag mit in den Schnee. Nur mal schauen wie weit wir hoch kommen nach Raffelsbrand. Zeit etwa 3-4 Stunden so ab 10.30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (8. Dezember 2012)

Klingt spaßig. Leider hab ich keine Zeit. Ich hoffe, du bist trotzdem unterwegs. Bleib nicht in irgend'ner Schneewehe stecken!


----------



## MausD (21. Februar 2013)

Fährt zur Zeit überhaupt noch jemand?


----------



## cuberbiker (21. Februar 2013)

Ab und zu dreh ich noch kleinere tourenso zwischen 30 bis 40 kilometer im schnitt


----------



## AC-Stef (21. Februar 2013)

Wann und Von wo aus den? und was für Wege ?

Bei vielen Trails würd ich mich gern mal anschliesen

Gruß Stef


----------



## MausD (22. Februar 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Wann und Von wo aus den? und was für Wege ?
> 
> Bei vielen Trails würd ich mich gern mal anschliesen
> 
> Gruß Stef



Sobald es über 5 Grad wird, will ich wieder regelmäßig Samstags und-oder Sonntags fahren. Erst mal langsam in das neue Jahr starten mit Strecken um die 50 - 70 km. Start ist meistens in Eschweiler, kann aber auch gern verlegt werden. Wege, haupsächlich Waldwege, aber immer mal Abstecher um den ein oder anderen Trail mit zu nehmen.

Gruß Marcel.

Nachtrag: Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich auch mal wieder eine Einsteiger-Tour planen. Viel Natur, wenig Berge und überschaubarer Schwierigkeitsgrad, also perfekt für Neu- oder Wiedereinsteiger.


----------



## AC-Stef (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo Marcel

Ich bin vor ewig langer Zeit 2 mal mit euch gefahren weil ich aber da in Würselen gewohnt habe war die Anreise immer recht weit. Wohne jetz in Warden und muss ja dann nur am See vorbei.

Ins Jahr kommen brauch ich nicht fahr täglich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Fahr Touren gerne locker hoch und schnell runter.

Dadurch das ich in Würselen gewohnt habe hab ich mich mehr im Wurmtal und in der Heide Holland auf gehalten und suche nun Trails in Richtung Eifel da liegt Eschweiler und Stolberg perfekt. 

Freu mich auf die erste Tour


----------



## cuberbiker (24. Februar 2013)

Ich fahre die Wab teilweise Richtung Bruchmühle vorbei an den kleinen Dörfen hintenrum nach Stolberg.Fahre rein nach Gefühl.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (26. Februar 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Start ist meistens in Eschweiler, kann aber auch gern verlegt werden. Wege, haupsächlich Waldwege, aber immer mal Abstecher um den ein oder anderen Trail mit zu nehmen.



Hallo Marcel,

gerne können wir wieder zusammen fahren. Da es bei den Ombas extrem still geworden ist, habe ich mich mehr zu den Brand-Riders orientiert und möchte auch weiterhin regelmäßig mit diesen fahren.

Zur Zeit fahr ich wetterbedingt eher weniger in die Eifel. Sollte aber demnächst wieder deutlich mehr werden.

Im Juli habe ich einen Transalp gebucht, so dass ich zur Vorbereitung sowieso mehr fahren werde. Vielleicht auch mal einen Deiner 100 km und 2000 Hm Touren???

Kannst ja Deine geplanten Touren hier ankündigen, wenns passt melde ich mich dann.

VG - Andreas


----------



## MausD (26. Februar 2013)

Schön da wieder ein wenig Bewegung in den Omba-Thread kommt. Aber bis zur  100 km und 2000 Hm Tour ist es noch eine Weile hin, aber kommt mit Sicherheit dieses Jahr noch mal.
Bis dahin werde ich mal wieder öfters eine Tour anbieten sobald der Schnee weg ist. Zur Zeit kommt man ja nirgens durch...


----------



## commencal blanc (27. Februar 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Schön da wieder ein wenig Bewegung in den Omba-Thread kommt. Aber bis zur  100 km und 2000 Hm Tour ist es noch eine Weile hin, aber kommt mit Sicherheit dieses Jahr noch mal.
> Bis dahin werde ich mal wieder öfters eine Tour anbieten sobald der Schnee weg ist. Zur Zeit kommt man ja nirgens durch...



Moinsen,
jo -wäre auch gerne wieder mit dabei.
Bin Montag und Heute mit dem Radl zur Arbeit... so langsam geht es wieder.
Am Montag war kein Rad- und Feldweg befahrbar... 15cm schneematsch ist etwas undefiniert. Denke am WE sollte alles wieder schlammig schön sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 219492 (2. März 2013)

Hallo Kollegen,

bei der Schneeschmelze und dem Matsch ist eine Tour in die Eifel zur Zeit eher kein Vergnügen .

Morgen fahre ich daher eine 54 km Runde über Rad- und Wirtschaftswege von Dürwiß zur Sophienhöhe und über Inden zurück. Dauer ca. 2 Std. 30 Min. ggf. mit kurzer Riegelpause.

Da ich ab Mittag Programm habe, würde ich um 08:30 Uhr an der Star-Tanke in Dürwiß losfahren, so dass wir schon um 11 Uhr zurück sind.

Wenn einer mit will bitte melden, sonst fahre ich ggf. nicht über die Star-Tanke.

VG - Andreas


----------



## commencal blanc (2. März 2013)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> bei der Schneeschmelze und dem Matsch ist eine Tour in die Eifel zur Zeit eher kein Vergnügen .
> 
> ...



Moin,
wirklich noch so schlimm in der Eifel?
8:30 Uhr ist mir zu früh, ich werds am Nachmittag mal mit Eifel versuchen... vielleicht dann auch Rennrad.

VG
Patrick


----------



## Deleted 219492 (2. März 2013)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Moin,
> wirklich noch so schlimm in der Eifel?
> 8:30 Uhr ist mir zu früh, ich werds am Nachmittag mal mit Eifel versuchen... vielleicht dann auch Rennrad.
> 
> ...



Hi Patrick,

dann viel Erfolg in der Eifel. Kannst ja mal was über die Qualität der Wege posten. Bei meinem letzten Versuch war noch viel Schnee und Eis, insbesondere wenn Du über 450 m bist. Und wo kein Schnee mehr war sind die Böden sehr aufgeweicht. Sehr kraftraubend. 

VG - Andreas


----------



## AC-Stef (2. März 2013)

Hi 

Also ich bin heut spontan los und hatte einen gps track vom rene zum verfolgen. Um Langerwehe ist echt noch einiges zu.

Kleinen Bericht hab ich unter mtb-biker.com geschrieben er lautet 40 km Tauwetter

Gruß Stef


----------



## MausD (13. März 2013)

Wie sieht es denn Samstag aus. Einmal um die Wehebachtalsperre.
Dauer ca 3-4 Stunden. Keine Trails nur Waldautobahn, rauf und runter.
Schnee wahrscheinlich inklusive.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Deleted 219492 (14. März 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Samstag aus. Einmal um die Wehebachtalsperre.
> Dauer ca 3-4 Stunden. Keine Trails nur Waldautobahn, rauf und runter.



Hallo Marcel,

gerne wie vorgeschlagen  zum Wiedereinstieg am Samstag darauf (23.03.). Zur Zeit nervt mich eine akute Bronchitis, daher diesen Samstag leider nicht 

VG - Andreas


----------



## commencal blanc (14. März 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Samstag aus. Einmal um die Wehebachtalsperre.
> Dauer ca 3-4 Stunden. Keine Trails nur Waldautobahn, rauf und runter.
> Schnee wahrscheinlich inklusive.
> 
> Gruß Marcel



Moin,

klingt nich schlecht.
Prinzipiell bin ich an einer Radelrunde interessiert.
Wenn es so am frühen Nachmittag losgeht?


VG
Patrick


----------



## MausD (15. März 2013)

Samstag 10.25 Star-Tankstelle oder 10:45 Omerbach.
Einmal um die Wehebachtalsperre etwa 4 Stunden mit viel Auf und Ab. 4-6° sollte auszuhalten sein


----------



## Jule (15. März 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Einmal um die Wehebachtalsperre etwa 4 Stunden mit viel Auf und Ab. 4-6° sollte auszuhalten sein


Hachja, ich würd' ja so gerne, aber das ist mir zu anstrengend (oh man, hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass ich sowas mal wieder schreibe...).
Hab' schon 8kg drauf....

Viel Spaß euch!
Die dicke Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AC-Stef (16. März 2013)

War leider heut zu früh für mich , ich werde heute  mal zum Indemann fahren 

Grußll


----------



## commencal blanc (16. März 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Samstag 10.25 Star-Tankstelle oder 10:45 Omerbach.
> Einmal um die Wehebachtalsperre etwa 4 Stunden mit viel Auf und Ab. 4-6° sollte auszuhalten sein



Uiui.
Dann seit ihr ja jetzt schon fast zurück.
Ich düse ne schnelle Runde über die Straße.... Katerrunde


----------



## MausD (18. März 2013)

Es war sehr Winterlich. Selbst Bergab musten wir kräftig treten.

Diese Woche Samstag wahrscheinlich GA1-Runde an der RuXr entlang, locker und leicht. Weitere Infos kommen von Dieter.


----------



## AC-Stef (18. März 2013)

Ich war beim Indemann dort lag auch noch viel weiß aber das sollte sich ja jetzt erledigt haben. Kleinen Bericht gibt's wieder auf der Page. 

Nächstes Wochenende kann ich leider nicht

Ich hoffe der Winter kommt nicht am Mittwoch zurück

Viel Spaß


----------



## commencal blanc (18. März 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Ich war beim Indemann dort lag auch noch viel weiß aber das sollte sich ja jetzt erledigt haben. Kleinen Bericht gibt's wieder auf der Page.
> 
> Nächstes Wochenende kann ich leider nicht
> 
> ...



Moin,
ich war froh auf der Straße geblieben zu sein am Samstag.
Nur Schneematsch und Eis und Schlamm fand ich dann nicht so spannend

Nächste Woche ist hoffentlich schon etwas mehr Frühling!


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Diese Woche Samstag wahrscheinlich GA1-Runde an der Ru*h*r entlang, locker und leicht.


Puh, da ist mir die Anfahrt aber zu weit. Wollen wir nicht lieber hier in der Region bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (18. März 2013)

PacMan schrieb:


> Puh, da ist mir die Anfahrt aber zu weit. Wollen wir nicht lieber hier in der Region bleiben?


Machen wir doch. Soweit wie ich Dieter verstanden habe, gehts auch an der Wurm vorbei. Das ist doch bei dir vor der Haustüre, also Quasi.


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2013)

Also eben war noch die Rede vom Ruhrgebiet!


----------



## MausD (18. März 2013)

PacMan schrieb:


> Also eben war noch die Rede vom Ruhrgebiet!



Immer diese Spitzfindigkeiten
Aber liegt wohl daran, das ich gerade in der Nähe der Ruhr bin.


----------



## PacMan (18. März 2013)

Na dann viele Grüße von der Rur an die Ruhr! Und vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Wochenende irgendwo zwischen den beiden Flüssen...


----------



## niki-2 (18. März 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Es war sehr Winterlich. Selbst Bergab musten wir kräftig treten.
> 
> Diese Woche Samstag wahrscheinlich GA1-Runde an der RuXr entlang, locker und leicht. Weitere Infos kommen von Dieter.



     @MausD:
Wir fahren die Rur und nicht die Ruhr @ [MENTION=27917]

PacMan[/MENTION]:
Könnten dich in Herzogenrath aufgabeln!!!
Fahren dann die Wurm abwärts und die Rur wieder hoch!!!

Aber nur wenn das Wetter stimmt

Schönen Tag und eventuell bis Samstag

Dieter


----------



## AC-Stef (18. März 2013)

Das hört sich ja auch nicht schlecht an gibt es davon evt. Ein gps  Track?

Gruß Stef


----------



## MausD (19. März 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> ...gibt es davon evt. Ein gps  Track?
> 
> Gruß Stef



Spätestens am Sonntag


----------



## AC-Stef (19. März 2013)

Überhaupt bin ich an Gps Tracks mit viel Trails intressiert würd mich sehr über einen Linke freuen 

mich findet man bei gpssies.com genau wie hier unter ac-stef 

Gruß Stef


----------



## AC-Stef (21. März 2013)

Hallo 

Könnte Samstag doch mit .wann wollt ihr los? Trails werden wir nicht viele sehen oder doch ?

Gruß Stef


----------



## MausD (21. März 2013)

An der RUR wird es wohl nicht viele geben, aber im Wumtal gibt es glaube ich schon ein paar. Müsste man Pascal oder Dieter fragen.
Zeit würde ich wieder wie letzte Woche vorschlagen, so 10:30 Uhr.
Genaueres dann morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AC-Stef (21. März 2013)

Im Wurmtal kenn ich jeden Trail da war ich gestern erst unterwegs.

Ich werd msl schauen wie das Wetter wird wenns nicht regnet würde ich schon lieber eine Tour mit Trails bevorzugen.


Gruß Stef


----------



## Deleted 219492 (21. März 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Ich werd msl schauen wie das Wetter wird wenns nicht regnet würde ich schon lieber eine Tour mit Trails bevorzugen.



Na, Glück gehabt, es soll ja nur schneien

Meine Teilnahme ist noch nicht sicher, da ich noch erkältet bin. Vielleicht komme ich zum Treffpunkt und fahre nur ne Stunde mit

VG - Andreas


----------



## MausD (21. März 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Im Wurmtal kenn ich jeden Trail...


Dann gibt es hoffentlich bald mal eine "Best of Wurmtal Trails" Tour.


----------



## AC-Stef (21. März 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Dann gibt es hoffentlich bald mal eine "Best of Wurmtal Trails" Tour.



Klar sehr gern


----------



## niki-2 (22. März 2013)

Werde morgen nur fahren wen das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt!!!
Es soll ja bescheiden werden

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Deleted 219492 (22. März 2013)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Werde morgen nur fahren wen das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt!!!



Hallo Dieter,

meine Wetter-App sagt, dass der Schnee erst ab ca. 16 Uhr kommen soll. In Aachen jedoch schon früher. 

Ggf. eher Richtung Jülich u. Sophienhöhe fahren, da sollte es länger gut bleiben. 

Ich würde mitfahren, wie weit hängt von meiner durch Krankheit geschwächte Form ab. 

Grüße - Andreas


----------



## AC-Stef (22. März 2013)

Hi

ich werde unterwegs sein muss aber noch mal sehen wann ich aus dem Haus komme und wie das Wetter ist 

Gruß Stef


----------



## MausD (23. März 2013)

Morgen miteinander.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall um 10:30 von der Star Tanke aus starten.
Aber ich denke das wir uns bei den Temperaturen und Wind im Wald verstecken sollten und ein paar Berge mitnehmen, damit uns warm wird.

Bis gleich dann.
Marcel


----------



## Deleted 219492 (23. März 2013)

Ich werde da sein! Wie lange ich mitfahre???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (23. März 2013)

Bis gleich!!


----------



## AC-Stef (23. März 2013)

War ne tolle Tour !!!

Bericht gibts auf mtb-biker.com 

Gruß Stef


----------



## niki-2 (23. März 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> War ne tolle Tour !!!
> 
> Bericht gibts auf mtb-biker.com
> 
> Gruß Stef



Schöner Bericht!!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Deleted 219492 (23. März 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> War ne tolle Tour !!!
> 
> Bericht gibts auf mtb-biker.com
> 
> Gruß Stef



Schließe mich Dieter an - schöner Bericht!!!

Hat Spaß gemacht, vielen Dank an alle!!!

VG


----------



## MausD (25. März 2013)

War eine schöne Tour, ich bin dann auch 4 Berge später irgendwann angekommen.
Hoffentlich war das die letzte 0° Tour für dieses Jahr, zumindestens für das nächste 3/4...


----------



## Deleted 219492 (5. April 2013)

Hallo Ombas,

das Wochenende naht wieder. Wie sieht's aus???

VG - Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## niki-2 (5. April 2013)

hpsmgt schrieb:


> Hallo Ombas,
> 
> das Wochenende naht wieder. Wie sieht's aus???
> 
> VG - Andreas



Kann leider morgen nicht
sorry!!!

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (5. April 2013)

Bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen.
Für Kurzentschlossene morgen 10.25 Star-Tankstelle. 
Richtung Nideggen, etwas bergig.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (5. April 2013)

Hallo Marcel,

werde morgen da sein. Muss allerdings 16 Uhr spätestens Zuhause sein. 

VG


----------



## MausD (5. April 2013)

Dann müssen wir weniger Pausen machen ;-) 
Sollte also machbar sein.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (5. April 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir weniger Pausen machen ;-




Hört sich gut an!!!

Bis morgen


----------



## AC-Stef (5. April 2013)

Kann leider erst nach mittags los , wenn überhaupt

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Deleted 219492 (5. April 2013)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Kann leider erst nach mittags los , wenn überhaupt



Hallo Stef,

für Eure Tour am Sonntag soll das Wetter sowieso viel sonniger werden. 

Viel Spaß dabei

Andreas


----------



## AC-Stef (5. April 2013)

Des stimmt Danke euch auch


----------



## MausD (6. April 2013)

Morgen. 
Da es morgen doch viel schöner wird als heute werde ich wohl morgen fahren. Wann weiß ich allerdings noch nicht. Näheres dann heute Abend.

Gruß Marcel.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (6. April 2013)

Hatte ich mir auch schon so gedacht. 

Werde dann auch morgen fahren, allerdings weiß ich auch noch nicht wann. 


Schönen Samstag noch

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 219492 (12. April 2013)

Hallo Ombas,

Pläne fürs Wochenende?

Sonntag soll ja der erste Sommertag werden. Was haltet Ihr von einer ersten größeren Tour am Sonntag???

VG - Andreas


----------



## MausD (12. April 2013)

Bin Sonntag leider schon anderweitig verplant, leider


----------



## Deleted 219492 (12. April 2013)

Und morgen?


----------



## AC-Stef (12. April 2013)

Morgen muss die Frau arbeiten und Sonntag wird gegrillt , das geht vor nach dem harten Winter


----------



## MausD (2. Mai 2013)

Wer hat denn auch am 10.05. frei.
Ich dachte da an eine etwas längere Tour Richtung Vogelsang.
Könnten dann aber über 100 km werden...

Gruß Marcel.


----------



## Deleted 219492 (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo Marcel,

bei mir würde nur der 09. oder 11. gehen. 

VG - Andreas


----------



## MausD (2. Mai 2013)

9. kann ich nicht. Wir können ja mal schauen wie das Wetter nächste Woche wird. Mehr dann hier, im Laufe der kommenden Woche...


----------



## MausD (10. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter ist am WE zu schlecht für so eine lange Tour 
Mal schauen wie es an Pfingsten aussieht.


----------



## MausD (17. Mai 2013)

Termin für morgen. 
Bitte viel Zeit mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2013)

Ich würde euch gerne ein Stündchen begleiten. Schreib mir doch wann und wo ich euch treffen kann. ZB. auf dem Rinnebachweg zwischen Kleinhau und Obermaubach. Würde euch dann entgegen kommen.


----------



## MausD (17. Mai 2013)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Ich würde euch gerne ein Stündchen begleiten. Schreib mir doch wann und wo ich euch treffen kann. ZB. auf dem Rinnebachweg zwischen Kleinhau und Obermaubach. Würde euch dann entgegen kommen.



Der Treffpunkt ist gut, da kommen wir auch vorbei.
Ich denke dort werden wir so gegen 10:30-11:00 Uhr sein. Ich kann mich ja 30 Minuten vorher bei dir melden.


----------



## XCRacer (17. Mai 2013)

Alles klar. Freue mich


----------



## commencal blanc (17. Mai 2013)

Moin Ombas,

Superidee.

ABER:
Jetzt wohne ich in Aachen...

UND:
Warum müsste ihr immer schon nachts losfahren?
Ist doch Wochenende.

So früh bin ich ja in  der Woche nicht aus dem Haus

Vielleicht ginge es ein bißchen später...(käme dann mit dem Zug bis Eschweiler)
Soll auch ab Mittags sonniger werden

Sonst werde ich es wohl nicht schaffen. 

Viele Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MausD (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Patrik,
steig doch irgendwo unterwegs ein. 11 Uhr z.b. mit Rene.
Oder du kannst auch mit der Rurtalbahn fahren. Wir kreuzen die Strecke in Obermaubach (11.30), oder in Abenden, Cafe Jansen (13.00). Oder Heimbach(14:30). Von da aus sind es immer noch genug Kilometer.
Später? wir wollen ja noch im Hellen nach Hause kommen und haben einen weiten Weg vor uns. Was schwebt dir denn so vor? 9 Uhr am HBF könnte noch gehen, aber später nicht.
Die Zeiten sind allerdings nur Grobe Richtwerte, keine Ahnung wie schnell oder langsam wir voran kommen, oder ob wir überhaupt solange durchhalten.


----------



## commencal blanc (17. Mai 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Hallo Patrik,
> steig doch irgendwo unterwegs ein. 11 Uhr z.b. mit Rene.
> Oder du kannst auch mit der Rurtalbahn fahren. Wir kreuzen die Strecke in Obermaubach (11.30), oder in Abenden, Cafe Jansen (13.00). Oder Heimbach(14:30). Von da aus sind es immer noch genug Kilometer.
> Später? wir wollen ja noch im Hellen nach Hause kommen und haben einen weiten Weg vor uns. Was schwebt dir denn so vor? 9 Uhr am HBF könnte noch gehen, aber später nicht.
> Die Zeiten sind allerdings nur Grobe Richtwerte, keine Ahnung wie schnell oder langsam wir voran kommen, oder ob wir überhaupt solange durchhalten.



Moin,
ist doch bis 21:00 Uhr hell 
Ich schau mal und gebe dir Bescheid. Mir ist da gerade auch noch ein Küchenabbau dazwischen gekommen.

Schick mir doch deine Nummer mal kurz per PN.
Danke!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (17. Mai 2013)

PN ist auf dem Weg.


----------



## MausD (17. Mai 2013)

Wie siehts denn aus Patrick?


----------



## niki-2 (17. Mai 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Termin für morgen.
> Bitte viel Zeit mitbringen.



Komme zum Omerbach!!!

Freu mich


Grüssle Dieter


----------



## MausD (17. Mai 2013)

Patrick hat sich nicht gemeldet. Also 8:15 Star Tanke. Bis morgen.


----------



## niki-2 (18. Mai 2013)

Ein paar Eindrücke von heute Netextremo 2013







Kurz vor Kleinhau!











Schmidt Schöne Aussicht!






Urftstaumauer







Einrur






Kalltalsperre







Danke Marcel für den 140km und 2408hm Wahnsinn

hat Spass gemacht

Dieter


----------



## benito (19. Mai 2013)

Hi Marcel,

super Tag, super Tour.

Habe eben noch eine kleine Regenerationsrunde mit meinem Sohn gedreht.

(nur läppische 25 Km)

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Deleted 219492 (19. Mai 2013)

Auch von mir Danke für diesen wahnsinnig tollen Tag!!! 

@ Marcel: Tolle Tour, bei Gelegenheit gerne wieder!!!

@ Dieter: Danke für die Bilder!!!

VG - Andreas


----------



## Jule (21. Mai 2013)

Sehr sehr cool!! 

Hoffentlich kann ich 2014 wieder dabei sein. Hab' mir fest vorgenommen ein sportliche Mama zu sein. 
Im Moment kämpfe ich mit Schnapp-Atmung, weil sich ständig 2 kleine Füße von unten in die Lunge stemmen. 

Viele liebe Grüße an die Ombas!
Jule


----------



## niki-2 (21. Mai 2013)

Jule schrieb:


> Sehr sehr cool!!
> 
> Hoffentlich kann ich 2014 wieder dabei sein. Hab' mir fest vorgenommen ein sportliche Mama zu sein.
> Im Moment kämpfe ich mit Schnapp-Atmung, weil sich ständig 2 kleine Füße von unten in die Lunge stemmen.
> ...



Kopf hoch Jule
Du hast es bald geschafft und dann sieht die Welt wieder anders aus.

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## Jule (26. Juni 2013)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Du hast es bald geschafft und dann sieht die Welt wieder anders aus.


Nur noch 4 Wochen.....
Dem kleinen Kerl geht's prächtig!! Dürfte jetzt bald die 3kg-Marke knacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (27. Juni 2013)

Wir sind schon ganz gespannt. Weiterhin alles Gute.


----------



## Jule (30. Juni 2013)

Danke! 
Pascal wird bestimmt 'ne Rundmail schicken, wenn ich geplatzt bin.

Hab' ein 24h-Rennen-Finisher-Shirt in der Klinik-Tasche. Für's Fotoshooting mit dem Zwerg "danach". 

So langsam werde ich nervös....


----------



## commencal blanc (30. Juni 2013)

Jule schrieb:


> Danke!
> Pascal wird bestimmt 'ne Rundmail schicken, wenn ich geplatzt bin.
> 
> Hab' ein 24h-Rennen-Finisher-Shirt in der Klinik-Tasche. Für's Fotoshooting mit dem Zwerg "danach".
> ...



Hey Jule,

dann toitoi für die letzten Tage und Stunden 
Für ne Marathonfahrerin ist das doch ein Kinderspiel 

Wohn mittlerweile auch in Aachen,
nicht, dass ich mich als Babysitter anbieten will,
aber bei der ersten Radtour wäre ich dabei

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Jule (3. Juli 2013)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> dann toitoi für die letzten Tage und Stunden
> Für ne Marathonfahrerin ist das doch ein Kinderspiel


Danke, von der "Marathonfahrerin" ist gerade nicht mehr so viel übrig. 
Unglaublich wie schnell man einrosten und verfetten kann. 




commencal blanc schrieb:


> Wohn mittlerweile auch in Aachen,
> nicht, dass ich mich als Babysitter anbieten will,
> aber bei der ersten Radtour wäre ich dabei


Wo wohnst du denn in Aachen? 
Meine ersten Radtouren muß ich erstmal alleine überstehen. 
Wir wohnen rel. nah am Wald in Burtscheid und ich fürchte, ich bin schon total platt, wenn ich "oben" am Siegel/Eismännchen ankomme.
*schnauf, schnauf*

Viele Grüße
Jule


----------



## commencal blanc (6. Juli 2013)

Jule schrieb:


> Danke, von der "Marathonfahrerin" ist gerade nicht mehr so viel übrig.
> Unglaublich wie schnell man einrosten und verfetten kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,
wohne in Burtscheid.
Okay, eine Einzeltrainingseinheit vorher ist wohl nicht verkehrt.
Seit ihr in Aachen nicht immer mit dem Brandriders gefahren?
Hab von denen hier nichts mehr gelesen...

Starte jetzt mal in den Aachener Wald - Wege erkunden!

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Jule (9. Juli 2013)

commencal blanc schrieb:


> Seit ihr in Aachen nicht immer mit dem Brandriders gefahren?



Ja, bin schon oft mitgefahren.
Start der Touren ist immer samstags um 10:00 Uhr am Brander Bahnhof.


----------



## commencal blanc (9. Juli 2013)

Jule schrieb:


> Ja, bin schon oft mitgefahren.
> Start der Touren ist immer samstags um 10:00 Uhr am Brander Bahnhof.



Danke.
Den Link in deiner Signatur hatte ich wohl übersehen 
Das klingt ja mal machbar, da komme ich samstags auch mal wieder früher raus


----------



## MausD (1. August 2013)

Für alle Freunde der (s)leichten Unterhaltung.

Alpencross Light 2013


----------



## GeDe (9. August 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
falls hier jemand reinschaut.

Gibt's Neuigkeiten von Familie Dulleck???

Grüsse 
GeDe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (10. August 2013)

GeDe schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> falls hier jemand reinschaut.
> 
> Gibt's Neuigkeiten von Familie Dulleck???
> ...


Ups, wir haben dich wohl in der Rundmail übersehen....

Alles wunderbar bei uns.
Am 02.08. kam unser Sohn Nikolas zur Welt (3910g, 53cm).

Die Geburt war mit insg. 14,5 Std. schon ein kleiner Höllen-Trip, aber ich hab's schon fast wieder vergessen. Und Pascal ist auch nicht umgekippt. 

Hach, der Kleene ist so süüüüüß. 

Liebe Grüße
Milchbar Jule


----------



## commencal blanc (10. August 2013)

Jule schrieb:


> Ups, wir haben dich wohl in der Rundmail übersehen....
> 
> Alles wunderbar bei uns.
> Am 02.08. kam unser Sohn Nikolas zur Welt (3910g, 53cm).
> ...



GLÜCKWUNSCH !!! 
Bei soviel Marathon im Leben musste wohl auch die Geburt ein solcher werden 

Alles Gute euch drei!


----------



## GeDe (13. August 2013)

Jule schrieb:


> Ups, wir haben dich wohl in der Rundmail übersehen....
> 
> Alles wunderbar bei uns.
> Am 02.08. kam unser Sohn Nikolas zur Welt (3910g, 53cm).
> ...



Kann vorkommen.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute wünschen
Euch 
GeDe und Bärbel

PS: Im November kommt auch der Klapperstorch in unserer Familie 
an, ab dann grüssen nur noch OMA und OPA aus Wolfgarten


----------



## heizer1980 (14. August 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute, hoffe der Kleine hält euch nachts schön Wach ;-)

Gruß Hakan


----------



## Dornfelder (20. August 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Für alle Freunde der (s)leichten Unterhaltung.
> 
> Alpencross Light 2013



Nach Tag 3 nichts mehr geschrieben!? Bist Du wieder zurück und ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Jule (22. August 2013)

heizer1980 schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute, hoffe der Kleine hält euch nachts schön Wach ;-)


Danke.
Hachja, Schlaf wird überbewertet. Alle 3 Stunden bekommt halt jemand großen Hunger. Egal ob Tag oder Nacht. 

 @_GeDe_: Das freut mich aber! 
Hab' hier gerade Oma und Opa mit dem Kleinen losgeschickt und genieße ein 2. Frühstück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeDe (22. August 2013)

Jule schrieb:


> Danke.
> Hachja, Schlaf wird überbewertet. Alle 3 Stunden bekommt halt jemand großen Hunger. Egal ob Tag oder Nacht.
> 
> aha, da kommt aber jemand stark nach dem Vater


----------



## MausD (2. September 2013)

Dornfelder schrieb:


> Nach Tag 3 nichts mehr geschrieben!? Bist Du wieder zurück und ist alles in Ordnung?



Ja sicher, bin schon längst wieder zurück. Ab Tag 3 war ich in Österreich und hatte keine Möglichkeit mehr die Berichte hochzuladen. 
Ich hoffe das ich es noch dieses Jahr schafffe die Restlichen ins Netz zu stellen, wird knapp von der Zeit.


----------



## alf126 (5. September 2013)

hallo zusammen,

ich komme aus würselen und suche noch bzw. wieder leute biken. wenn möglich würde ich mich euch gerne mal anschließen. habt ihr regelmäßige termine?

gruß
ralf


----------



## MausD (18. September 2013)

Hallo Ralf,
wie du siehst gibt es nicht mehr ganz so viel Aktivität hier. Also ich für meinen Teil fahre noch regelmäßig Touren. Ich kann gerne bei der nächsten hier bescheid sagen. Mal schauen wie das Wetter am WE wird.

Gruß Marcel.


----------



## AC-Stef (18. September 2013)

Wir fahren auch des öfteren

Wurmtal - NL Heide -Eifel 

mtb-biker.com


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (25. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin frisch aus dem Sauerland nach Eschweiler gezogen und suche nette Leute, mit denen man zusammen fahen könnte. Mit anderen gemeinsam macht es einfach mehr Spaß. Konditionell bin ich nicht der fitteste, aber bei mir steht auch eher die Freude am Fahren in der Natur als der Leistungsgedanke im Vordergrund.
Fahrt Ihr noch regelmäßig und könnte ich mich evtl. anschließen?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## AC-Stef (25. September 2013)

Ich wollte morgen eine kleine Runde drehen 
Gruss Stef


----------



## MausD (30. September 2013)

Wer hat denn Interesse an einer Einsteiger- oder Fortgeschrittenen-Tour in den kommenden Tagen? Ein langes Wochenende steht uns ja bevor. Tag, Strecke und länge kann ich gerne von den Teilnehmern abhängig machen.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Marcel,
an einer Einsteigertour hätte ich Spaß. Bei mir ginge es jedoch nur am Donnerstag. 
Vielleicht klappt das ja.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Bierschinken88 (7. Oktober 2013)

Habt ihr die Anfänger/Fortgeschrittenen Tour schon gestartet?

Ich würde mich da an einem Wochendtag einklinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schloe (7. Oktober 2013)

Da würde ich mich auch gerne mal anschließen! 
Ich bin jetzt frisch nach Aachen gezogen und arbeite in Stolberg, wäre also "um die Ecke".... 
Wäre schön wenn da was geht!


----------



## MausD (11. Oktober 2013)

Hui. Bei soviel Nachfrage wäre es ja wirklich jetzt mal an der Zeit.
Wie wäre es denn morgen mit einer 2-3 Stunden Tour Richtung Laufenburg?

So von 10:30 - 14 Uhr je nach Kondition. Etwas bergig wird es wohl werden.
Treffpunkt je nachdem wo Ihr herkommt.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (11. Oktober 2013)

Laufenburg wär super, ich komm von Inden (Schophoven).
Müsste ich nur abklären, ob meine bessere Hälfte mir Freigang erteilt.


----------



## MausD (11. Oktober 2013)

Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, ginge bei mir auch am Nachmittag.


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss leider absagen, fliege morgen für 2 Wochem in den Urlaub.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## schloe (11. Oktober 2013)

MausD schrieb:


> Hui. Bei soviel Nachfrage wäre es ja wirklich jetzt mal an der Zeit.
> Wie wäre es denn morgen mit einer 2-3 Stunden Tour Richtung Laufenburg?
> 
> So von 10:30 - 14 Uhr je nach Kondition. Etwas bergig wird es wohl werden.
> Treffpunkt je nachdem wo Ihr herkommt.



Hi,
also ich wäre dabei, komme aus der Aachener Innenstadt...
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel....


----------



## MausD (26. Oktober 2013)

Heute Kurzfristig ab 12 Uhr?


----------



## schloe (28. Oktober 2013)

Heute gehts leider nicht... viel Spaß


----------



## alter-stinker (29. Oktober 2013)

Hey und Hallo,
hat eventuell jemand Lust und Zeit kleinere Runden durch die hiesigen Wälder zu ziehen.
Nach langer Pause würde ich gerne wieder etwas fahren.
Aus beruflichen Gründen währe Sa. ab 16:00 prima.
Oder einfach mal melden...

Gruß Gerd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MausD (30. Oktober 2013)

alter-stinker schrieb:


> Hey und Hallo,
> hat eventuell jemand Lust und Zeit kleinere Runden durch die hiesigen Wälder zu ziehen.
> Nach langer Pause würde ich gerne wieder etwas fahren.
> Aus beruflichen Gründen währe Sa. ab 16:00 prima.
> ...



Das ist aber dann schon mehr ein Night-Ride...


----------



## alter-stinker (30. Oktober 2013)

Ja, leider ist es bei mir nicht anders machbar,
muss halt jeden Sa. arbeiten und hoffe das eventuell noch jemand erst sooooo spät kann, für ein bis zwei Stündchen halt einfach locker.
Andere Termine in der Woche sind immer nur kurzfristig machbar am besten per Telefon.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Bierschinken88 (3. November 2013)

Moin,

wie schauts Samstag 9.11. aus? - Wäre da den ganzen Tag flexibel und würd gern ne größere Tour drehen 

Hat jemand Zeit und kennt schöne Strecken?

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## Bierschinken88 (8. November 2013)

Morgen solls trocken sein!
Laufenburg irgendwann Vormittag/Mittag? Jemand Lust?


----------



## MausD (10. November 2013)

Hallo Swen,
leider zu spät gelesen und gestern war ich auch leider anderweitig unterwegs.
Vielleicht klappts ja nächste Woche Samstag.


----------



## Bierschinken88 (10. November 2013)

Moin!

War doch noch in Begleitung unterwegs, hat Spass gemacht!

Nächsten Samstag könnte bei mir klappen, hängt ein bisschen von meiner besseren Hälfte ab. 

Grüße,
Swen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mudeater76 (25. Februar 2014)

Osmoses jungs, zugezogener schlammfresser sucht Anschluß in und um Eschweiler. Gern auch feierabendtouren  sowie nightrites .
Gruß mudeater76


----------



## MausD (3. April 2014)

Bevor der Thread wegen Inaktivität geschlossen wird. Diese Woche Samstag gibt es eine Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger Tour. Nähere Infos hier.


----------



## niki-2 (3. April 2014)

MausD schrieb:


> Bevor der Thread wegen Inaktivität geschlossen wird. Diese Woche Samstag gibt es eine Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger Tour. Nähere Infos hier.


 
Also keine 130km und 2000hm

Würde gerne schon etwas mehr als Einsteigertour fahren

Gruß

Dieter


----------



## MausD (3. April 2014)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Also keine 130km und 2000hm
> 
> Würde gerne schon etwas mehr als Einsteigertour fahren
> 
> ...


Das must du dann mit den Einsteigern klären


----------



## talybont (3. April 2014)

MausD schrieb:


> Bevor der Thread wegen Inaktivität geschlossen wird. Diese Woche Samstag gibt es eine Einsteiger und Wiedereinsteiger Tour. Nähere Infos hier.


 
Ist nix mehr los bei Euch? Alles ausgeflogen und weggezogen, das Rad verkauft oder mit Alternativsportarten angefangen?


----------



## mcmarki (4. April 2014)

niki-2 schrieb:


> Also keine 130km und 2000hm
> 
> Würde gerne schon etwas mehr als Einsteigertour fahren
> 
> ...



och Dieter, komm doch mit... die meisten dieser "Einsteiger" sind dir altbekannte Gesichter!


----------



## niki-2 (4. April 2014)

mcmarki schrieb:


> och Dieter, komm doch mit... die meisten dieser "Einsteiger" sind dir altbekannte Gesichter!



Bei den alten Hasen bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Jule (4. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Oh, wir schön, hier tut sich ja wieder was.
Wir würden auch gerne mitfahren, aber morgen wollen wir erstmal eine kleine Testfahrt mit unserem neuen Fahrradanhänger machen.




Viele Grüße von Pascal und mir!
Bis demnächst!!


----------



## commencal blanc (4. April 2014)

Wäre auch prinzipiell nochmal dabei... seit Mittwoch allerdings mit angebrochenem Oberarm außer Gefecht...


----------



## IGGY (8. April 2014)

Hi
Also ich bekunde auch Interesse an. Sobald mein neues Bike da ist, komme ich vorbei. Ich halte den Thread mal im Auge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2014macHartmann (16. April 2014)

Ich bin zwar nicht aus der Gegend, aber ein Auge hab ich für euch. Suche immer neue Trails! 
Kette rechts!


Gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle.


----------



## IGGY (27. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen
Wann ist denn die nächste Tour geplant? Würde mich gerne anschließen!
Lieben Gruß Ingo


----------



## till86 (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Ingo,

am Samstag ist ab 10 Uhr bei FireBike Aktion und Testival.
Um 12 Uhr gibt´s eine geführte Tour. Mehr hier: LINK

Gruß Till


----------



## IGGY (7. Mai 2014)

Hi Till
Ja ich weis. Samstag bin ich aber bereits leider mit Fußballterminen dicht!
Lieben Gruß Ingo


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (8. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
am Samstag, 17.05.2014 werden wir von der Freien evangelischen Gemeinde Eschweiler aus eine kleine MTB-Tour starten.
Treffen um 15:00 Uhr an der FEG in Eschweiler, Kopfstraße 20.
Geplant ist eine Tour von 2-3 Stunden. Da diese Gruppe das erste mal zusammen fährt und ich noch gar nicht genau weiß wer alles dran teilnehmen wird, kann ich über Tourlänge, Geschwindigkeit oder Höhenmeter nichts Konkretes angeben. Nach meinen Vorstellungen soll es eine Fahrt werden, bei der die Gemeinschaft und der Spaß im Vordergrund stehen und nicht die Geschwindigkeit oder Zeit, das Tempo wird durch den Langsamsten bestimmt.
Falls Interesse besteht stehe ich für weitere Fragen gern zur Verfügung: [email protected] oder 0171-2027205

Lieben Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (20. Mai 2014)

Nachdem die Tour am letzten Samstag allen so richtig Spaß gemacht hatte (wir sind bei herrlichem Wetter über die Wehebachtalsperre zur Laufenburg gefahren), wollen wir diesen Samstag, 24. Mai, erneut aufbrechen.
Treffen wieder um 15:00 Uhr an der FEG in Eschweiler, Kopfstraße 20. Wo es hingeht entscheiden wir dann kurzfristig.
Es ist wirklich jeder willkommen, der ein Mountainbike hat und bereit ist, einen Helm zu tragen.
Lieben Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (20. Mai 2014)

Sollte die Tour aus irgendwelchen Gründen ausfallen werde ich das hier vermerken. Also am Samstag noch mal reinschauen.


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (3. Juni 2014)

Die Emmaus Biker starten wieder zu einer Einsteigertour.
Streckenlänge: 30-40 Kilometer
Höhenmeter: ca. 600
Treffen: Samstag, 07.06.2014 an der FEG Eschweiler, Kopfstraße 20.
Mitfahren kann jeder, der ein Mountainbike hat und einen Fahrradhelm trägt.
Bei Rückfragen: 0171-2027205


----------



## Bierschinken88 (4. Juni 2014)

Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandoldi (4. Juni 2014)

Sorry, 15:00 Uhr treffen wir uns. 
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Bierschinken88 (4. Juni 2014)

Nä, da schieb ich dann schon Kuchen mit der Familie rein.
Euch viel Spass


----------



## Jule (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Fahrt ihr bald nochmal eine "Einsteiger-Tour" ab Eschweiler?
Ich möchte gerne Wieder-Einsteigen und mein neues Rad will Waldboden.
Außerdem würde ich gerne ein paar von den "alten Hasen" wiedersehen!

Lieben Gruß,
Jule


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (27. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jule,
mit "alten Hasen" kann ich nicht dienen. Wir sind ein paar Biker, die, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, Samstag Nachmittag eine Runde drehen.
Diesen Samstag ist eine Tour mit ca. 33 km und ca. 650 hm. Da wir alles keine Leistungssportler sind kann unser Tempo eher als "moderat" bezeichnet werden. Bei uns steht aber auch nicht die Leistung sondern die Geselligkeit und der Spaß am Biken im Vordergrund.
Wenn Du also Lust hast: Wir starten um 15:00 an der FEG Eschweiler, Kopfstraße 20.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (27. Juni 2014)

Da ziemlich viele Leute abgesagt haben und die Wetterprognose alles andere als gut aussieht, haben wir uns entschlossen, die Tour der Emmaus-Biker morgen ausfallen zu lassen. Die Tour wird vermutlich am Samstag, 19. Juli nachgeholt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Jule (28. Juni 2014)

Ich werd' auch gleich schon los, hoffentlich bleibt's noch bisschen trocken.
Aber schonmal Danke für's Tour-Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandoldi (25. Juli 2014)

Am Samstag starten wir wieder um 15:00 Uhr an der FEG Eschweiler, Kopfstraße 20. Geplant ist eine Tour von ca. 31 km und ca. 550 hm. Es geht über die Wehebachtalsperre zur Laufenburg und zurück zur FEG.
Das Tempo ist moderat und wird bestimmt durch den Langsamsten. Einzige Bedingung: Helmpflicht!

Gruß
Klaus

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (31. Juli 2014)

Tour der Emmaus-Biker:
Da die kleineren Waldwege durch die Starkregen doch ziemlich unpassierbar sind, werden wir uns dieses mal überwiegend auf Forstautobahnen bewegen.
Geplant ist eine Tour über Zweifall und Mulartshütte, ca. 44 km und ca. 600hm.
Mitfahren kann jeder, der ein verkehrssicheres Mountainbike hat und bereit ist, einen Helm zu tragen.
Treffpunkt: Samstag, 02.08.2014, 14:00 Uhr, FEG Eschweiler, Kopfstraße 20
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Sauerlandoldi (11. Februar 2015)

Das Wetter morgen soll sonnig und trocken sein. Wir werden eine kleine Ausfahrt wagen.
Treffen am Donnerstag, 12.02.2015, 13:30 Uhr an der FEG Eschweiler, Kopfstraße 20.
LG Klaus


----------



## MausD (1. Juni 2015)

So mal einen Beitrag schreiben bevor der Thread geschlossen wird.
Am Freitag (oder Samstag je nachdem wann die meisten können) startet die *NExtremo2015. *Geplant sind 120 km mit 2999 HM (ja an einem Tag ;-). Start und Ziel ist in Eschweiler und es geht einmal rund um den Rursee. Ein paar Trails werden dabei sein, allerdings wird es kein Trail- sondern ein Bergfeuerwerk.
Jemand Interesse?


----------



## mastermichael4 (1. Juni 2015)

Gerade eine Email bekommen das hier doch noch in diesem Thread geschrieben wird ( was ein Zufall lach) 
Wird sich vermutlich niemand mehr an mich erinnern, bin damals mal etwa 4 längere Touren mitgefahren Startpunkt omerbach, aber als ich dann mein Auto bekommen habe war Mountainbiking plötzlich für die nächsten 3 Jahre abgehakt, aber bin jetzt seit einem Monat wieder im Training und bald auch mit neuem Mountainbike unterwegs.
Einmal Mountainbiker immer Mountainbiker würde ich sagen :-D 

Jetzt muss ich erstmal wieder in Schwung kommen und dann kann ich hoffentlich wieder bei euren Touren dabei sein  war nämlich alle 4mal super *thumbs up*

Gruß Michael


----------



## MausD (3. Juni 2015)

Freitag gehts los. Guckst du hier ->


----------



## talybont (3. Juni 2015)

MausD schrieb:


> Freitag gehts los. Guckst du hier ->


übernehmt Euch nicht


----------



## MausD (3. Juni 2015)

Das ist die Highlander Tour. Es wird solange gefahren bis es heißt: "Es kann nur einen geben"


----------



## niki-2 (3. Juni 2015)

Das bin ich!!!!!


----------



## talybont (3. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans1967 (3. Juni 2015)

Guten abend,
ich bin der Hans aus Eschweiler / Dürwiss bin in Sachen MTB absoluter Newbie und wollt einfach mal Anfragen, ob Ihr immer noch Touren macht? Da ich ne Truppe suche wo ich regelmässig mit fahren könnte, wäre dieses hier vieleicht meine Gelegenheit??
Frage nun wo und wieoft trefft ihr Euch zum Biken???
Da leider Eure Webseite offensichtlich Offline ist denke ich mal wird das vieleicht die einzige Möglichkeit sei um mit Euch in Kontakt zu treten?

Über ne Nachricht würde ich mich sehr freuen.


In diesem Sinne

Gruss Hans


----------



## MausD (3. Juni 2015)

Hallo Hans,
die Omerbach Seite gibts leider nichts mehr. Aber hier kannst du dich mal anmelden. http://www.mtb4friends.de/
Meistens fahren wir Samstags und der Treffpunkt ist in der Regel der Talbahnhof. Morgen startet auch eine Tour um 10:30 Uhr vom Talbahnhof.


----------



## MausD (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mal einen aktuellen Thread erstellt -> Hier


----------

